# Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV



## Koenigsgambit (3. März 2018)

EDIT Mod (Christian Siegler)

Im Interview von Olaf Lindner über die Entwicklungen im DAFV (hier: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband  weiter entwickeln wollen) wurde ein maschinenlesbarer Verbandsausweis  erwähnt, zu dem im darauf folgendem Thread eine Diskussion entstand.
Die Beitrage dazu wurden in diesen gesonderten Thread verschoben.
Hier kann nun vollumfänglich darüber diskutiert werden. 

_____________________________________________________________________
 

Eine Karte bei einer Auflage von 10000 Stueck kostet 
9 cent ( 10000 Karten = 890 Euro )

Hier ein Link
https://www.novo.de/expresscards/index.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Eine Karte bei einer Auflage von 10000 Stueck kostet
> 9 cent ( 10000 Karten = 890 Euro )
> 
> Hier ein Link
> https://www.novo.de/expresscards/index.html



Hinzu kommen aber die Lesegeräte für jeden Aufseher, Polizei, Waschpo usw.
zusätzlich noch entsprechende Lehrgänge.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"Und was "könnte sonst noch" damit gemacht werden? Kann man das z.B. mit einem Smartphone zu einem "Kontrollinstrument" (z.B. beim Baglimit) verknüpfen? Oder oder oder...
Auf wessen Mist ist das eigentlich gewachsen? "

Meine größte Befürchtung !!
Das da wieder ne riesen Sauerei gegen Angler bei raus kommt.#c


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Eine Karte bei einer Auflage von 10000 Stueck kostet
> 9 cent ( 10000 Karten = 890 Euro )


Die Kopfdichtung deines Autos hat auch nur einen Materialwert von vielleicht 'nem €uro.
Was kostet es, bis dein Wagen wieder läuft?

Das kann man doch nicht nur an dieser Karte fest machen.
Die Erfassung, Verarbeitung, Logistik, Verwaltung...

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Datenschutz?
Heute meldet ein Verein dem LV die Mitgliederzahl.
Letzterer gibt seine Gesamtzahl weiter.
Darf mein Verein wem auch immer einfach weitere Daten zu mir weiterreichen?
Was ist denn, wenn der das nicht macht?
Fliegen wir dann aus dem Bundesverband raus? :m

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch:
Wofür braucht man so was?
Was wollen die damit?
_(Hier geht's ja nicht um Erlaubnisscheine/Gewässerzugang)_

+


kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer zahlt das Ding?
> 
> Wer haftet für Verlust & Mißbrauch?
> Der BV, der LV, der Verein, der Angler?
> ...


Ich hab noch ein paar _ganz andere_ Fragen/Ideen dazu, aber da wart ich erst mal ab, wann/ob Tibulski seinen Kopp hier noch mal raus streckt/strecken darf.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Kartenlesegeraete gibt es wohl für 50  bis 600 Euro,
auch im Leasing, z.B. hier
https://www.teco-zahlungssysteme.de/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIg9-YtJrQ2QIVthbTCh0dwQ6AEAAYAiAAEgLSaPD_BwE

Die totale Kontrolle, big brother ist harmlos dagegen.

Völlig überflüssiger bullshit. Deren Aufgabe ist nichts anderes
als darauf Einfluß zu nehmen, dass wir angeln gehen können.

Und nicht als selbsternanntes Beihilfeorgan zur totalen Überwachung.

Vielleicht arbeitet man bereits an Gewässerüberwachungskameras die die zuvor gechipten
Angler biometrisch erkennen und alarm auslösen wenn der Angler sich erfrecht am gleichen Tage ein zweites Mal ein Gewässer aufzusuchen...


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich denke mal, dass das sowas ähnliches wie der Deutsche Sportausweis werden soll.

https://www.sportausweis.de/vereine

Für mich unnötig wie ein Kropf aber sicherlich haben die Damen und Herren sonst keine anderen Sorgen.#d


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Was ist eigentlich mit dem Datenschutz?...



Relativ einfach zu beantwortende Frage: Nichts!

Genauso nichts, wie bei der Nutzung von Google, WhatsApp und/oder Facebook!

Wer in Zeiten intensiver Nutzung o.g. Datenkraken immer noch nach Datenschutz fragt, kommt hoffentlich irgendwann doch mal in der Realität an. #h


Hierzu sicher sehenswert und heute Abend um 23:15 bei 3sat: http://programm.ard.de/TV/Programm/Sender/?sendung=28007526225263


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Relativ einfach zu beantwortende Frage: Nichts!




Sollten meine Daten vom Verein weitergegeben werden, haben die ein ernsthaftes Problem mit mir! Dazu sollten sich die Kollegen in den Vereinen/ Verbänden auch mal das BDSG durchlesen...


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sollten meine Daten vom Verein weitergegeben werden, haben die ein ernsthaftes Problem mit mir! Dazu sollten sich die Kollegen in den Vereinen/ Verbänden auch mal das BDSG durchlesen...



Du gehst also wirklich davon aus, daß Du das überhaupt mitbekämst? Auch interessant...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Genauso nichts, wie bei der Nutzung von Google, WhatsApp und/oder Facebook!
> 
> Wer in Zeiten intensiver Nutzung o.g. Datenkraken immer noch nach Datenschutz fragt, kommt hoffentlich irgendwann doch mal in der Realität an. #h



Was du da schreibst ist Unsinn. Es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob jemand (der Nutzer) Nutzungsbedingungen (oder halt eine Satzung) freiwillig akzeptiert und damit Teile seiner persönlichen Daten für die öffentliche Nutzung freigibt (das geschieht nicht nur bei Facebook etc., sondern auch bei professionellen Networks wie Xing oder LinkedIn) oder ob solche Weitergabe ohne seine Zustimmung geschieht. Und ALLE großen Player bewegen sich im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze bzw. passen ihre Prozesse dahingehend an, weil es sonst teuer wird. Guckst du hier: https://www.eugdpr.org/

Ich bin leitender IT-Architekt für den Bereich Electronic Business eines großen deutschen Konzerns und darf mich mit solchen Sachen regelmäßig beschäftigen (und wir nutzen natürlich die Infrastruktur von Google, Amazon Web Services etc.).

PS: Ein Verstoß gegen die EU-weit gültigen GDPR-Richtlinien kann ein Unternehmen ab 25. Mai 2018 bis zu 4% seines Jahresumsatzes kosten. Das wird in den Unternehmen seeeehr ernst genommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Du gehst also wirklich davon aus, daß Du das überhaupt mitbekämst? Auch interessant...



Wenn ich einen Ausweis vom DAFV mit meinem Namen erhalte, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das mitbekomme und meine Daten ohne meine Einwilligung weitergegeben wurden.

Wenn ein Dienstleister das für den DAFV oder meinen Verein erledigt, gehe ich ebenfalls davon aus, dass meine Daten ohne meine Einwilligung weitergegeben wurden.

Ich habe keinerlei Verwendung meiner Daten zugestimmt. Meine Daten dürfen ausschließlich im Verein zu notwendigen Vereinszwecken verwendet werden. Das ist die Mitgliederverwaltung und Beitragsverwaltung. Nicht mehr!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Du gehst also wirklich davon aus, daß Du das überhaupt mitbekämst? Auch interessant...



Was will ein Verband mit Daten, wenn er sie nicht nutzt? Denn würde er sie nutzen, bekäme die betreffende Person das offensichtlich irgendwann mit (Werbung, direkte Ansprache, Kontaktaufnahme mit entsprechendem Hintergrund etc.)

Wenn Google sich während meiner Frühstückszeit per Message auf  dem Handy meldet und mitteilt, dass Stau auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit ist, wissen die offensichtlich, wann ich zur Arbeit fahre, auf welchem Weg und wo ich arbeite. Das bekomme ich mit, wenn ich ein wenig helle bin. Und das dürfen die übrigens bei mir alles wissen, weil ich genau solche Informationen bekommen möchte und Google im Gegenzug erlaube, entsprechende persönliche Daten von mir zu speichern.


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was du da schreibst ist Unsinn. Es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob jemand (der Nutzer) Nutzungsbedingungen (oder halt eine Satzung) freiwillig akzeptiert und damit Teile seiner persönlichen Daten für die öffentliche Nutzung freigibt (das geschieht nicht nur bei Facebook etc., sondern auch bei professionellen Networks wie Xing oder LinkedIn) oder ob solche Weitergabe ohne seine Zustimmung geschieht. Und ALLE großen Player bewegen sich im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze bzw. passen ihre Prozesse dahingehend an, weil es sonst teuer wird. Guckst du hier: https://www.eugdpr.org/
> 
> Ich bin leitender IT-Architekt für den Bereich Electronic Business eines großen deutschen Konzerns und darf mich mit solchen Sachen regelmäßig beschäftigen (und wir nutzen natürlich die Infrastruktur von Google, Amazon Web Services etc.).
> 
> PS: Ein Verstoß gegen die EU-weit gültigen GDPR-Richtlinien kann ein Unternehmen ab 25. Mai 2018 bis zu 4% seines Jahresumsatzes kosten. Das wird in den Unternehmen seeeehr ernst genommen.



Recht haben und Recht bekommen...

Ansonsten schreibe ich keinen Unsinn, denn durch Benutzung o.g. "Dienste" erkenne ich selbstverständlich deren (oft nichtmals aus Deutschland kommende) Nutzungsbedingungen und somit ebenso oft laschen Datenschutz an.

Die (polemische) Frage war aber auch eine andere, siehe katis Posting. Denn sie suggeriert, daß trotz geltender Datenschutzbestimmungen "Schindluder" mit den Daten getrieben wird. Darum ging es.




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Ausweis vom DAFV mit meinem Namen  erhalte, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das mitbekomme und meine Daten ohne meine  Einwilligung weitergegeben wurden.
> 
> Wenn ein Dienstleister das für den  DAFV oder meinen Verein erledigt, gehe ich ebenfalls davon aus, dass meine Daten  ohne meine Einwilligung weitergegeben wurden.
> 
> Ich habe keinerlei  Verwendung meiner Daten zugestimmt. Meine Daten dürfen ausschließlich im Verein  zu notwendigen Vereinszwecken verwendet werden. Das ist die Mitgliederverwaltung  und Beitragsverwaltung. Nicht mehr!



Okay, Du tutest eben ins selbe Horn. Was, würdest Du richtig liegen, zu tun ist, hat Naturliebhaber ja sehr anschaulich beschrieben.

Warum sich der schwer angeschlagene DAFV einen solchen Mühlstein um den Hals legen sollte, wird damit natürlich nicht beantwortet und selbstverständlich gilt auch hier mal erst die Unschuldsvermutung, oder? #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ansonsten schreibe ich keinen Unsinn, denn durch Benutzung o.g. "Dienste" erkenne ich selbstverständlich deren (oft nichtmals aus Deutschland kommende) Nutzungsbedingungen und somit ebenso oft laschen Datenschutz an.



Wieder falsch. Es gelten immer die Datenschutzgesetze des Landes des Nutzers, sprich die der EU und von Deutschland, wenn ich hier meinen Wohnsitz habe und die jeweilige Firma mir hier ihre Dienste anbietet.


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was will ein Verband mit Daten, wenn er sie nicht nutzt?...



Wo steht, daß der Verband per maschinenlesbarem Ausweis mehr Daten erhält, als er ohnehin schon hat (und nutzt)?

In NL z.B. wäre in naher Zukunft durchaus vorstellbar, daß der Kontrolleur per Smartphone und QR-Code meinen Mitgliedsstatus am Wasser ausliest und prüft - ein Ausweis im Scheckkartenformat hat sich dort schon vor Jahren ohne Murren etabliert. So what?


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieder falsch. Es gelten immer die Datenschutzgesetze des Landes des Nutzers, sprich die der EU und von Deutschland, wenn ich hier meinen Wohnsitz habe und die jeweilige Firma mir hier ihre Dienste anbietet.



Dann versuch mal bei facebook dein deutsches Recht der Unkenntlichmachung deines Avatars bzw. Nutzernamens durchzusetzen.

Da lächeln die der irische Firmensitz und die dortigen Gesetze nämlich frech ins Gesicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> - ein Ausweis im Scheckkartenformat hat sich dort schon vor Jahren ohne Murren etabliert. So what?



Das wird doch nicht etwa am "etwas" unterschiedlichen Grundsatzvertrauen in die jeweiligen Interessenvertreter liegen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Da lächeln die der irische Firmensitz und die dortigen Gesetze nämlich frech ins Gesicht.



DAFV = Berlin = BDSG!

Die haben keine Daten von mir- woher denn? Wenn Sie die haben möchten, können Sie mir die Nutzungsbedingungen vorlegen und denen kann ich dann zustimmen (oder auch nicht).

So einfach ist das!


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das wird doch nicht etwa am "etwas" unterschiedlichen Grundsatzvertrauen in die jeweiligen Interessenvertreter liegen?



Darüber ließe sich trefflich spekulieren, mehr aber nunmal nicht für den Moment.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wo steht, daß der Verband per maschinenlesbarem Ausweis mehr Daten erhält, als er ohnehin schon hat (und nutzt)?



Hab doch oben geschrieben, dass die Weitergabe der Daten völlig ok ist, wenn ich dieser ausdrücklich zugestimmt habe, beispielsweise via Satzung.

Ich habe meinem Verein z.B. die Erlaubnis erteilt, persönliche Daten von mir (Anschrift etc.) an den Bayerischen Landesfischereiverband weiterzugeben, damit ich den entsprechenden Fischer-Pass erhalte (Voraussetzung, um die Jahreskarte für Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern zu erhalten). Das beinhaltet nicht die Berechtigung, dass der Landesverband meine Daten an irgendwelche Bundesverbände weitergibt (Bayern ist ja eh nicht Mitglied im DAFV, deshalb eher hypothetisch).

Selbst wenn der Bayerische Landesverband Mitglied im DAFV wäre, dürften diese nicht aktuell mal meinen Namen kennen, ohne dass ich zuvor zustimme.


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...So einfach ist das!



Eben!

Gar kein Grund für Rumgekreische, was denn dann mit dem Datenschutz wäre, nötig. #h


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die (polemische) Frage war aber auch eine andere, siehe katis Posting. Denn sie suggeriert, daß trotz geltender Datenschutzbestimmungen "Schindluder" mit den Daten getrieben wird. Darum ging es.


Möchtest du diese Diskussion mit deinem üblichen Stil wieder verblöden?
Was hat das Google-Geschwätz mit dem Thema zu tun?

Hier geht es darum, dass es natürlich mehr als legitim ist, zu klären, was der Bundesverband überhaupt mit diesen Mitgliederkarten will.

Es wäre gut, wenn du nicht auch wieder dieses Thema mit Müll zuschmeisst.


----------



## wilhelm (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es geht doch im Eingangsbeitrag darum was der DAFV in Zukunft vielleicht besser machen will,und ihr streitet hier über Datenschutz und Maschinenlesbare Ausweise des DAFV.

Ich denke man sollte den DAFV an seinen Taten messen die er für die Angler erbringt ( eher zu erbringen gedenkt).
Und da ist der Ausweis und angeblich neue EDV / Webside, wohl das kleinste Problem.#q

Nachtrag: das der Fruehling schon seit längerem meilenweit zu kurz hoppelt und gerne auf schlau macht ist leider wohl unvermeidlich, tipp nicht darauf eingehen.
Gebt dem Troll kein Futter.


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Selbst wenn der Bayerische Landesverband Mitglied im DAFV wäre, dürften diese nicht aktuell mal meinen Namen kennen, ohne dass ich zuvor zustimme.



Und das würde sich ad hoc ändern, gäb es es zukünftig einen maschinenlesbaren Ausweis?

Nochmal die Frage: Wo steht das?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal bei facebook dein deutsches Recht der Unkenntlichmachung deines Avatars bzw. Nutzernamens durchzusetzen.
> 
> Da lächeln die der irische Firmensitz und die dortigen Gesetze nämlich frech ins Gesicht.



Das Thema ist gerade bei deutschen Gerichten in Arbeit: https://www.rbb24.de/politik/beitrag/2018/02/facebook-verstoesst-gegen-datenschutz-.html

Sollte Facebook den Prozess verlieren (ihren stehen ja noch Revisionsmöglichkeiten zu), werden sie schnell reagieren, weil das sonst ganz teuer wird. Die dürfen sich natürlich auch aus Deutschland zurückziehen und ihren Service in Deutschland nicht mehr anbieten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das wollen ...


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Möchtest du diese Diskussion mit deinem üblichen Stil wieder verblöden?
> Was hat das Google-Geschwätz mit dem Thema zu tun?
> 
> Hier geht es darum, dass es natürlich mehr als legitim ist, zu klären, was der Bundesverband überhaupt mit diesen Mitgliederkarten will.
> ...



Ich halte es für einen zumindest überdenkenswerten Stil, bereits im Vorfeld zu versuchen die Pferde scheu zu machen. Nur ist das eben nicht meiner, sondern deiner. 

Mein Posting bezog sich auf deine Frage, was denn dann mit dem Datenschutz sei, weiter nichts. Dort ging es dir eben nicht darum zu klären, was der Bundesverband mit den Daten will. Einfach mal zurückscrollen - sollte helfen.


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

*Is jetzt endlich gut?! :r #q
*


kati48268 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Datenschutz?
> Heute meldet ein Verein dem LV die Mitgliederzahl.
> Letzterer gibt seine Gesamtzahl weiter.
> Darf mein Verein wem auch immer einfach weitere Daten zu mir weiterreichen?
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Übrigens bezeichnend, daß von den üblichen Verdächtigen sofort wieder die Karte der persönlichen Beleidungen gezogen wird.

Und Ihr fragt ernsthaft nach Stil? |rolleyes


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Is jetzt endlich gut?! :r #q
> *



Wenn Du danach fragst?

Ich habe deine vorausgallopierende Frage nach dem Datenschutz zitiert und was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich halte es für einen zumindest überdenkenswerten Stil, bereits im Vorfeld zu versuchen die Pferde scheu zu machen. Nur ist das eben nicht meiner, sondern deiner.



Der DAFV darf nach meiner Einschätzung heute von keinem Angler die persönlichen Daten kennen, weil die Angler dort nicht Mitglied sind, sondern Vereine/Landesverbände. Die Frage, was der DAFV da eigentlich für Mitgliedsausweise bastelt, ist also sehr berechtigt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte den DAFV an seinen Taten messen die er für die Angler erbringt ( eher zu erbringen gedenkt).
> Und da ist der Ausweis und angeblich neue EDV / Webside, wohl das kleinste Problem.#q



So gesehen richtig. 

Die bisherige DAFV Erfahrung lehrte aber, das es dieser Verein mühelos hinbekommt,  uns aus einem klein wirkenden Banalfurz, anschließend einen Riesenhaufen vor die Tür zu setzen.


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Die Frage, was der DAFV da eigentlich für Mitgliedsausweise bastelt, ist also sehr berechtigt.



Was ich mit keiner Silbe angezweifelt habe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden  Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und  maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein. Die direkte Dienstleistung soll  viel mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. [/FONT]




Auch für Dich noch einmal, da ja der Frühling vor der Tür steht- wobei bei Deinen Beiträgen anscheinend eher der Herbst im Anflug ist! Der DAFV führt gemäß der Aussage von OL den Ausweis ein. Ein  maschinenlesbarer Ausweis benötigt halt Daten. Wenn der DAFV den Ausweis einführt, dann benötigen Sie die Daten. Oder der DAFV beauftragt einen Dienstleister- dann benötigt dieser die Daten. Die Vereine werden kaum in der Lage sein, dieses zu erledigen. Selbst dann muss ich der elektronischen Verarbeitung meiner Daten zustimmen. Da kannst Du Deine Verbandsbrille drehen wie Du willst- ich vermute, um den Datenschutz hat sich niemand einen Kopf gemacht oder glaubt, alle stimmen dem zu.


----------



## Ørret (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der Frühling ist wieder da und sülzt mal wieder alles sinnlos platt.....#q
Am besten ignorieren ,kommt ja eh nix sinnvolles


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Relativ einfach zu beantwortende Frage: Nichts!
> 
> Genauso nichts, wie bei der Nutzung von Google, WhatsApp und/oder Facebook!
> 
> ...



Selten so viel Unsinn in so wenig Text gelesen. Dazu ein sehenswertes Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDVb1F-7o5c

Eigentlich freue ich mich immer auf den Frühling, aber dieses mal ist es anders #d


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Selbst dann muss ich der elektronischen Verarbeitung meiner Daten zustimmen....



Mußt Du wirklich oder kannst Du dich weigern?

Weiß man alles nicht so richtig, oder? #h

Vielleicht haut OL ja noch ein Statement hierzu raus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mußt Du wirklich oder kannst Du dich weigern?
> 
> Weiß man alles nicht so richtig, oder? #h



Siehst Du- Du hast keine Ahnung! Ich muss mich nicht verweigern, sondern der Verarbeitung zustimmen! Wenn ich nichts mache, dürfen die das nicht. Verstehst Du das jetzt?


----------



## lipan (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo, Stellt sich mir die Frage: Hat der DAFV die Daten aller Einzelmitglieder der Vereine der noch verbliebenen Mitgliedsverbände? Wenn ja, wofür? Sollte ja maximal für die Vorsitzenden der Vereine zur Zustellung der Verbandszeitschrift sein.
Der einzige Sinn den ich in einer personenbezogenen Chipkarte sehe ist die Zugangsberechtigung zu Veranstaltungen des DAFV.
Was will ich bei der Kontrolle eines Gastanglers mit elektronischer Beitragsmarke am Gewässer eines Nicht- DAFV- Landesverbandes machen, welcher aber am Gewässerfonds beteiligt ist? Irgendwie muss man das mal genauer erklären. 
Grüße


----------



## wilhelm (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> So gesehen richtig.
> 
> Die bisherige DAFV Erfahrung lehrte aber, das es dieser Verein mühelos hinbekommt,  uns aus einem klein wirkenden Banalfurz, anschließend einen Riesenhaufen vor die Tür zu setzen.



Das ist richtig *Ruhrfischer* ich wollte aber auf das zerschießen des freds durch einige hier hinweisen.


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Siehst Du- Du hast keine Ahnung! Ich muss mich nicht verweigern, sondern der Verarbeitung zustimmen! Wenn ich nichts mache, dürfen die das nicht. Verstehst Du das jetzt?



Langsam wirds albern!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Langsam wirds albern!



#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Es geht doch im Eingangsbeitrag darum was der DAFV in Zukunft vielleicht besser machen will,und ihr streitet hier über Datenschutz und Maschinenlesbare Ausweise des DAFV.
> 
> Ich denke man sollte den DAFV an seinen Taten messen die er für die Angler erbringt ( eher zu erbringen gedenkt).
> Und da ist der Ausweis und angeblich neue EDV / Webside, wohl das kleinste Problem.#q



Das ist aber das Problem Wilhelm- die denken wirklich, einen Meilenstein für Angler damit zu schaffen. Braucht kein Mensch und wie Kati zurecht angemerkt hat, scheint sich hier keinen Gedanken um den Datenschutz gemacht zu haben. Will sagen, die wenigen Dinge, die sie dort aktuell leisten, scheinen auch noch sehr schlecht in der Vorbereitung/ Umsetzung zu sein.

Wir haben echt andere Probleme, als diesen Ausweis. Vermutlich haben sie aber in Berlin bereits deshalb schon eine völlig neue EDV eingeführt und der Ausweis wird niemals Realität...


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

https://www.ldi.nrw.de/mainmenu_Dat...enschutz_im_Verein/Datenschutz_im_Verein1.pdf


 viel Spaß, aber das ist das geringste Problem, mit diesem Bundesverband


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> #h#h#h



Okay, ich schreibe es für dich gerne nochmal langsam: Man kann eine Zustimmung verweigern. Ob das in deren Gedankenkonstrukt so vorgesehen ist, weiß kein Mensch und bleibt schon deshalb abzuwarten.


----------



## wilhelm (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist aber das Problem Wilhelm- die denken wirklich, einen Meilenstein für Angler damit zu schaffen. Braucht kein Mensch und wie Kati zurecht angemerkt hat, scheint sich hier keinen Gedanken um den Datenschutz gemacht zu haben. Will sagen, die wenigen Dinge, die sie dort aktuell leisten, scheinen auch noch sehr schlecht in der Vorbereitung/ Umsetzung zu sein.
> 
> Wir haben echt andere Probleme, als diesen Ausweis. Vermutlich haben sie aber in Berlin bereits deshalb schon eine völlig neue EDV eingeführt und der Ausweis wird niemals Realität...



Alles richtig was du schreibst, aber muss man wirklich sich Seitenlang mit bekannten Tr...:g streiten ?
Bringt uns doch hier wirklich nicht weiter.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hühner gackern wenigstens nachdem sie ein Ei gelegt haben, hier geht es schon ganz ohne und. Ich bin sehr skeptisch aber ich würde gern mal hören, was noch alles von Verbandseite kommt. Denn danach kann ich mir ein Bild machen.

Ich wäre auch an einem Austausch interessiert selbst, wenn die Vorleistung von Verbandsseite nicht überzeugend erscheint, es ist aber grundsätzlich besser miteinander zu sprechen, als übereinander.

Wüste Beschimpfungen sind übrigens kein Zeichen von Interesse an einem Thema.

Zu dem Datenschutzthema...... ja ist ordentlich was zusammengekommen...damit würde ich mich auseinandersetzten wenn es so weit ist.

So weitermachen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Okay, ich schreibe es für dich gerne nochmal langsam: Man kann eine Zustimmung verweigern. Ob das in deren Gedankenkonstrukt so vorgesehen ist, weiß kein Mensch und bleibt schon deshalb abzuwarten.



L A N G S A M   U N D  D E U T L I C H  F Ü R  D I C H!

ICH MUSS FÜR EINE DATENNUTZUNG ZUSTIMMEN! Eine Datennutzung kann ich z.B. im Internet verweigern, wenn ich mich auf einer Seite anmelde. Dann kann ich die Zustimmung verweigern.

In diesem Fall muss ich zustimmen! 

Reicht mir jetzt auch mit Dir, ansonsten wird meine Geduld überstrapaziert und ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich noch nett und freundlich bleiben kann. Ich habe eine verdammt hohe Reizschwelle- Du testest die gerade aus!


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...Ich bin sehr skeptisch aber ich würde gern mal hören, was noch alles von Verbandseite kommt. Denn danach kann ich mir ein Bild machen.
> 
> Ich wäre auch an einem Austausch interessiert selbst, wenn die Vorleistung von Verbandsseite nicht überzeugend erscheint, es ist aber grundsätzlich besser miteinander zu sprechen, als übereinander.
> 
> ...



Punktlandung! #6


----------



## smithie (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der eine oder andere hier sowie der eine oder andere in Berlin sollte sich mal mit dem Inhalt des BDSG und der DSGVO beschäftigen, bevor man hier drüber philosophiert. 

Und ja, man muss in die Verarbeitungs und Weitergabe seiner Daten einwilligen, ansonsten hat der zu untrecht Weitergebende Probleme.

Und ja, das Feststellen von Zuwiderhandlungen steht auf einem anderen Blatt, was daran liegt, dass es mit der Einwilligung erstmal nix zu tun hat 


Es ist schön, dass hier seitenweise darüber diskutiert wird: weiß denn eigentlich jemand, was sie genau unter "maschinenlesbar" verstehen?


----------



## raubangler (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> ....
> Und ja, man muss in die Verarbeitungs und Weitergabe seiner Daten einwilligen....



Hast Du das denn für die Weitergabe Deiner Daten an den Landesverband gemacht?
Falls ja, steht da im Kleingedruckten bestimmt auch was über die Weitergabe an übergeordnete Verbände.

Falls nein, liegt der schwarze Peter bei Deinem Verein und nicht beim DAFV.

Aber alles Nebelkerzen, um vom Nicht-DAFV abzulenken....


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis*

Danke für die halbe Nachtschicht!
 #hes gibt wahrlich Wichtigeres


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> ...Und ja, man muss in die Verarbeitungs und Weitergabe seiner Daten einwilligen, ansonsten hat der zu untrecht Weitergebende Probleme....



Ich glaube, wir meinen dasselbe, nur von einer anderen Seite. |supergri

Beispiel Google: Ich willige ein, daß die meine Daten nutzen dürfen und kann anschließend deren Dienste nutzen - evtl. Gefahr des Mißbrauchs meiner Daten inklusive.

Oder ich willige nicht ein und kann deren Dienste nicht nutzen - keine Gefahr des Mißbrauchs, weil Verweigerung.

Meine wiederholte Frage nach dem einwilligen Müssen, bezog sich aber auf den zweiten Fall: Ich verweigere meine Zustimmung und kann den "Dienst" eines maschinenlesbaren Ausweises eben nicht nutzen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir meinen dasselbe, nur von einer anderen Seite. |supergri
> 
> Beispiel Google: Ich willige ein, daß die meine Daten nutzen dürfen und kann anschließend deren Dienste nutzen - evtl. Gefahr des Mißbrauchs meiner Daten inklusive.
> 
> ...



 wie schön, dass dir immer noch ne Kehrtwende einfällt:c


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie schön, dass dir immer noch ne Kehrtwende einfällt:c



Irrtum, war vom ersten Moment darauf bezogen, weil ich davon ausgehe, daß mich niemand zur Nutzung dieses Ausweises zwingen kann.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis*

Ich stelle mir die ganze Zeit die Frage, wofür man überhaupt einen maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis braucht bzw. wer diesen Ausweis zu welchem Zweck mit einer Lesegerät einlesen will.

 Kann mir das mal jemand erklären.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo, 

 Zum Thema Datenschutz wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Auch über die Möglichkeiten wie man als Verein die Datenverarbeitung und Weitergabe vernünftig regelt. Völlig unabhängig von dem Verbandsausweis sollte aber jeder Verein das Thema vernünftig regeln.

 Da hier die Frage aufkommt welche Daten der Verband von den Mitgliedsverbänden bekommt, kann ich hier vielleicht etwas erhellend mitwirken, von uns hat der Verband damals nur Statistische Daten bekommen. Als da wären Anzahl Frauen , Männer , Jugendliche, und die Alterstruktur, die dienten auch nur zum Beitragseinzug. 

 Ein Maschinenlesbarer Ausweis hätte für mich durchaus einen gewissen Reiz. Hier in NRW sind z.B. viele Gewässer eingezäunt, unter anderem unsere, eine Elektronische Lösung hätte den Vorteil das man einen geringeren Schwund an Schlüsseln hätte oder man mit anderen Vereinen unkompliziert einen eigenen Gewässerpool aufbauen könnte, oder um den Service Gedanken auf die Spitze zu treiben Vertrieb von Tagesscheinen über den Verband. So das jedes Verbandsmitglied an Gewässern einfach einen Tagesschein über den Ausweis kaufen kann. 

 Auch das Drama was wir immer hatten wenn jemand eine Karte für die Verbandsgewässer benötigt könnte sich so deutlich einfacher als Self-Service umsetzen lassen. 

 Allem in Allem finde ich die Idee , ordentlich umgesetzt durchaus spannend.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

vermutlich außer dem Auftraggeber keiner, das ist die Kruxus an der Diskussion, man kann ja n nicht mal die Jahreszeit einordnen wann das Ding kommt, aber es macht Platz für viele Zeiten vor allem Winter   |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Da hier die Frage aufkommt welche Daten der Verband von den Mitgliedsverbänden bekommt, kann ich hier vielleicht etwas erhellend mitwirken, von uns hat der Verband damals nur Statistische Daten bekommen. Als da wären Anzahl Frauen , Männer , Jugendliche, und die Alterstruktur, die dienten auch nur zum Beitragseinzug.
> Dito, mehr gibt' bei uns auch nicht.
> 
> Ein Maschinenlesbarer Ausweis hätte für mich durchaus einen gewissen Reiz. Hier in NRW sind z.B. viele Gewässer eingezäunt, unter anderem unsere, eine Elektronische Lösung hätte den Vorteil das man einen geringeren Schwund an Schlüsseln hätte
> ...


Ausserdem geht es hier ja um eine DAFV-Karte.
Der Bundesverband selbst hat gar keine Verbandsgewässer!

Wenn ein LV so ein Instrument für seine Verbandsgewässer nutzen will, ist das was anderes (aber mit ähnlichen bis gleichen Problemen/Fragen)

*Was will der BV damit?*


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



> Da hier die Frage aufkommt welche Daten der Verband von den Mitgliedsverbänden bekommt, kann ich hier vielleicht etwas erhellend mitwirken, von uns hat der Verband damals nur Statistische Daten bekommen. Als da wären Anzahl Frauen , Männer , Jugendliche, und die Alterstruktur, die dienten auch nur zum Beitragseinzug.



Es geht bei diesem geplanten Ausweis mit Sicherheit in erster Linie darum, eine verbesserte Kontrolle über die Mitglieder zu erlangen.
Es ist auch in meinem Verein üblich die Mitgliederzahl nach unten zu "beschönigen", schon alleine um die Beitragszahlungen gering zu halten.
Warum auch für misserable Leistung, oder eher Nicht-Leistung, des Verbands zahlen?
Aber wie alle (Vereins)Angler nun mal sind, die nur Angeln wollen, gibt es beim ermäßigten Zugang zu Verbandgewässern (bisher) keine Probleme.
Dann wird das Paket, am Jahresanfang, beantragt und die einzelnen Mitglieder nicht aufgeschlüsselt!
Mit diesem neuen IT-lesbaren Ausweis könnte man diese Zahlen erstmals konkret abgleichen und der Schmuh hätte ein Ende.
Auch die Vereine dürften deshalb kein Interesse am neuen Ausweis haben?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ein Maschinenlesbarer Ausweis hätte für mich durchaus einen gewissen Reiz. Hier in NRW sind z.B. viele Gewässer eingezäunt, unter anderem unsere, eine Elektronische Lösung hätte den Vorteil das man einen geringeren Schwund an Schlüsseln hätte oder man mit anderen Vereinen unkompliziert einen eigenen Gewässerpool aufbauen könnte, oder um den Service Gedanken auf die Spitze zu treiben Vertrieb von Tagesscheinen über den Verband. So das jedes Verbandsmitglied an Gewässern einfach einen Tagesschein über den Ausweis kaufen kann.
> 
> Auch das Drama was wir immer hatten wenn jemand eine Karte für die Verbandsgewässer benötigt könnte sich so deutlich einfacher als Self-Service umsetzen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

an wie viel Toren die den Zutritt zu den Gewässern regeln liegt bereits Strom an? 

Wie sabotagesicher ist ein Kartenleser und was Kosten Installation und Wiederbeschaffung im Schadensfall?

Wenn da die grauen Haare der Verantwortlichen weniger werden sollen, freß ich einen Besen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

_Taxidermist, das hat für mich erstaunlich lange gedauert, bis diesen Punkt jemand anspricht._ 

Aber ich drehe das jetzt mal um
in den Blickwinkel der Angler, die in mehreren Vereinen sind.

Lt. unserer (nicht repräsentativen!) Umfrage
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=1331
sind das so um die 21%.


Es gibt einen Aspekt zu einer maschinenlesbaren/digitalen/chip/elektronischen/wiemanesauchnennenwill-
Verbandskarte,
der tatsächlich positiv für einige Angler wäre

Ich bin für meinen Landesverband bisher Namenlos.
Mein Verein gibt eine Gesamt-Mitgliederzahl an den Landesverband weiter.
Dieser meldet wiederum seine Gesamt-Anglerzahl an den Bundesverband.
Anhand dieser gemeldeten Zahlen, werden die Beiträge berechnet, die der Verein an den Landesverband zahlt
und der Landesverband an den Bundesverband (aktuell 3€/Kopf/Jahr)

So weit, so schlecht.
Denn ich bin in 2 Vereinen Mitglied.
Muss somit 2x den Beitrag zum Landesverband zahlen
und ebenso doppelt den Beitrag für den Bundesverband.

Mit einer elektronischen Mitgliederkarte werde ich nun eindeutig identifizierbar.
Es ist für den Landesverband klar erkenntlich.

*Somit muss ich demnächst doch wohl nur noch 1x Verbandsbeitrag zahlen, egal in wie vielen Vereinen (desselben Landesverbandes) ich bin.*

*Und es kommen endlich mal realistische Kopfzahlen bei Landesverbänden und dem Bundesverband auf den Tisch.*

Oder soll dieser Angler-Vorteil etwa mit der Einführung einer solchen Mitgliedskarte nicht umgesetzt werden?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> an wie viel Toren die den Zutritt zu den Gewässern regeln liegt bereits Strom an?
> 
> Wie sabotagesicher ist ein Kartenleser und was Kosten Installation und Wiederbeschaffung im Schadensfall?



Bei uns am Wasser gibt es eine elektronische Schranke!
Nur Theater seit dem dieses Spielzeug dort steht und immense Reparaturkosten, weil sich eigentlich immer irgendein Besoffener findet, der das Dingen demoliert.
Das Teil ist vor ca. 15 Jahren in Betrieb genommen worden und hat nie seinem Zweck entsprechend funktioniert!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _
> 
> *Somit muss ich demnächst doch wohl nur noch 1x Verbandsbeitrag zahlen, egal in wie vielen Vereinen (desselben Landesverbandes) ich bin.*
> 
> ...


_

Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass sich diese Dilettanten dies im Vorfeld überlegt haben und wenn doch, so wird es bestimmt zum Ungunsten des Anglers behandelt!
Von wegen bei Doppeltmitgliedschaft nur ein Beitrag? 
Bei der bekannten Handlungsweise des Verbands ist davon auszugehen, dass du auch weiterhin doppelt zahlst, auch mit IT-Ausweis!
(Andere, wie ich z.B., gar nix!)
Ich wurde vor Jahren gefragt, ob ich wert auf einen Verbandsausweis lege, habe dies verneint und bin so auch nicht erfasst.

Jürgen_


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

ich denke das wird dann mittelfristig eine M2M Lösung werden.

Wenn du angeln willst, dann muss du dich der Kontrolle unterwerfen -> ansonsten keine Berechtigung -> und aus die Maus.

- per App ist jederzeit erkennbar, wo am Gewässer berechtigt geangelt wird.

- Fanglisten können direkt elektronisch, online geführt werden und sind vor Ort überprüftbar.

Der Weg wird bereitet uns unser Hobby zu vermiesen.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> an wie viel Toren die den Zutritt zu den Gewässern regeln liegt bereits Strom an?



Strom alleine reicht da nicht, da muss dann auch noch ein Internetanschluss (Funk, WLAN oder Kabel) her. Zum öffnen muss ja verifiziert werden ob der entsprechende User der Karte auch zugangsberechtigt ist.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo 

 @Kati

 Natürlich lässt sich sowohl der Vereinsgewässerpool und die Technische Zugangsbeschränkung bereits jetzt anders lösen. Aber eine Zentrale , Deutschlandweite Lösung wäre da deutlich komfortabler. 

 Mir wäre bisher auch keine wirklich gute Lösung bekannt um für abgeschlossene Vereinsgewässer Online Tageskarten zu verkaufen ? Sprich wie verteile ich die Zugangscodes. 

 Auch das Argument das nicht Verbandsmitglieder für Verbandsgewässer bzw. nicht IT-Nutzer benachteiligt werden verfängt meiner Meinung nur begrenzt. Wenn ich irgendwo Mitglied bin erwarte ich Vorteile gegenüber nicht Mitgliedern. Ähnliches gilt für die Nutzung von z.B. Computer oder Smartphone zum Kauf von Jahresscheinen. Bei uns hatte sich unter dem alten Vorstand ein gewisser Wildwuchs an Zahlungsmöglichkeiten eingeschlichen, wir hatten so ca. 5 % Mitglieder die nicht per Lastschrift gezahlt haben aber Unmengen an Mehrarbeit verursacht haben. Gingen dann über einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung und haben das Zahlungssystem einheitlich auf Lastschrift umgestellt. Auch da gab es 1 Austritt und 2 Personen die deswegen nicht Mitglied geworden sind. Für uns ist es deutlich einfach geworden. Den Verkauf von Papierkarten würde ich aber weiter beibehalten , einfach weil man so auch an eine andere Personengruppe kommt. Der Mehraufwand für die Technische Zusatzleistung Gewässer Zugang bei einer vorhandenen Zentralen Datenbank wäre marginal. 

 Es mag seien das sich unser alter Vorstand sich das besonders schwer gemacht hat aber auch ne Nachfrage beim Verband hat damals bei uns zu der Erkenntnis geführt das wir diesen partiellen Verbandsservice der Karten für das Verbandsgewässer nicht anbieten. Waren bei uns auch nicht großartig gefragt. War unter 1 % der Mitglieder die das genutzt haben. 

 @Taxidermist

 Wir sind ja wegen der Mangelhaften Leistung aus dem Verband raus. Solange wir Mitglied waren haben wir aber ehrlich alle Mitglieder gemeldet. Wie hätte man das bei dem Markensystem auch sinnvoll anders lösen sollen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ich denke das wird dann mittelfristig eine M2M Lösung werden.


Ich musste erst mal googeln was "M2M" heisst |rotwerden

Ich halte das für absolut nicht durchsetzbar, weil die Vereine/Vereinsmitglieder nicht mitgehen werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wenn du angeln willst, dann muss du dich der Kontrolle unterwerfen -> ansonsten keine Berechtigung -> und aus die Maus.
> 
> - per App ist jederzeit erkennbar, wo am Gewässer berechtigt geangelt wird.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das auch so kommen!
Über die Hintertür werde ich dann wohl auch noch gezwungen, mir doch son fuxxing Smartphone zu kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo Wegberger,

 also ich kenne solche Zugangssysteme von der Arbeit und habe die auch privat in Nutzung gehabt bzw. meine Eltern und mein Bruder nutzen die gerade auch Zuhause. 

 Die Privat genutzten Systeme haben über 10 Jahre unproblematisch funktioniert. 

 Du kannst solche Lösung durchaus auch mit Batteriebetrieb als Insellösung aufbauen. Auch die Datenübertragung ist bei der geringen Menge an Daten durchaus günstig lösbar. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,



> Ich musste erst mal googeln was "M2M" heisst |rotwerden
> Ich halte das für absolut nicht durchsetzbar, weil die Vereine/Vereinsmitglieder nicht mitgehen werden.


Deswegen hatte ich auch mittelfristig geschrieben. Hier wird aus meiner Sicht der Weg geebnet.

Stelle dir mal vor, du kannst als Verein auswerten, welchen Bereiche deines Gewässers, welchen Angeldruck unterliegen. Bewegungsprofil der Anglers -> kein Problem.

Du kannst als Kontrolleur sofort erkennen, wo deine Schäflein am Wasser sind und im Umkehrschluss auf 100 Meter einen Nicht-Legetimierten ausmachen.

Man muss ja dem Zahlvieh nicht der anderen schlechten Dinge auf dem Tablett servieren. Die Mitglieder wollen doch nur Angeln .... und wer den DAFV bisher duldet, mit dem kann das auch machen.


----------



## Ørret (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So weit, so schlecht.
> Denn ich bin in 2 Vereinen Mitglied.
> Muss somit 2x den Beitrag zum Landesverband zahlen
> und ebenso doppelt den Beitrag für den Bundesverband.
> [/COLOR]





Ich zahle nur einmal den Beitrag. Dafür gibt es dann eine DAFV Klebemarke die in einen Pass mit meinem Lichtbild geklebt wird. Von daher brauch ich den elektronischen Schnickschnack nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mußt Du wirklich oder kannst Du dich weigern?
> 
> Weiß man alles nicht so richtig, oder? #h
> 
> Vielleicht haut OL ja noch ein Statement hierzu raus.



Da brauch es kein Statement von irgendjemandem, sondern lediglich Kenntnis der Rechtslage: https://www.lpsp.de/blog/einwilligung-dsgvo-double-opt-in-verfahren

Wenn du verstehen willst, was Opt-In-Verfahren sind: Google ist dein Freund und Helfer |wavey:


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo Wegberger,

 Betrachtest du deinen Angelverein als natürlichen Feind der M8itglieder ? 

 Mal ganz abgesehen davon gibt es doch einen gigantischen Unterschied zwischen einem Maschienenlesbaren Ausweis mit ggf. NFC Chip und einer präzisen elektronischen Überwachung der Mitgliedern. An der hat auch kein Verein ein Interesse.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Wegberger,
> 
> Betrachtest du deinen Angelverein als natürlichen Feind der M8itglieder ?
> 
> ...



Ich bin Vorstandsmitglied eines Angelvereins, der einen sehr liberalen Umgang mit seinen Mitgliedern pflegt. Aber wer weiß, welche gesetzlichen Regelungen es in einigen Jahren gibt oder welche Leute irgendwann Interesse an den gesammelten Daten haben?

Natürlich gibt es Vereine, die aus meiner Sicht nicht immer im Sinne der Mitglieder handeln und denen ich eine Nutzung der Daten entgegen dem Interesse der Mitglieder zutrauen würde. Von daher würde ich aktuell allen Mitgliedern meines Vereins raten, sich auch öffentlich vehement gegen die Einführung solcher potentiellen Überwachungsinstrumente einzusetzen.


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo Daniel,



> Betrachtest du deinen Angelverein als natürlichen Feind der M8itglieder ?


Teils sicher! 

Bei Hege und Pflege der Gewässer sicher nicht. 

Aber bei dem Blick auf Bezirks-, Landes- und Bundesverbandspolitik sind sicher auch die Vereinsfunktionäre in Pflicht ihre Rolle und Nichthandeln kritisch zu hinterfragen.

In verschiedensten Beiträgen wird doch seit Jahren hier protokolliert was alles falsch läuft. Solange die Vereinsfunktionäre eher auf der Linie sind -> wir wollen doch nur Angeln und der Rest nicken wir im Bezirk ab -solange hier Lethargie herrscht - spielt man den Verbänden fahrlässig in Hände unser Hobby kaputt zu machen.

Und ich denke das Provisionen für große Verträge mit Kartenvertreiber, Datensammlern und Versichungsagenturen auch nicht zum Schaden der Verbände wären .... Nachtigall ich höre .....!


----------



## daci7 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bin leitender IT-Architekt für den Bereich Electronic Business eines  großen deutschen Konzerns und darf mich mit solchen Sachen regelmäßig  beschäftigen [...]





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> [...]Google ist dein Freund und Helfer |wavey:


... In einer Diskussion über Datenschutz ... 
DAS ist doch mal gelungene Satire! Geil!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so kommen!
> Über die Hintertür werde ich dann wohl auch noch gezwungen, mir doch son fuxxing Smartphone zu kaufen!
> 
> Jürgen



Bevor das kommt, bzw. bevor das die die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, wird es wahrscheinlich eh keine andere Alternative mehr geben, als ein Smartphone. 

Mit der Abschaltung der 2G und 3G Netze sind die "normalen" Telefone hinfällig.
|bigeyes


----------



## Fruehling (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da brauch es kein Statement von irgendjemandem, sondern lediglich Kenntnis der Rechtslage: https://www.lpsp.de/blog/einwilligung-dsgvo-double-opt-in-verfahren
> 
> Wenn du verstehen willst, was Opt-In-Verfahren sind: Google ist dein Freund und Helfer |wavey:





Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir meinen dasselbe, nur von einer anderen Seite. |supergri
> 
> Beispiel Google: Ich willige ein, daß die meine Daten nutzen dürfen und kann anschließend deren Dienste nutzen - evtl. Gefahr des Mißbrauchs meiner Daten inklusive.
> 
> ...


 
 Nicht verstanden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es geht bei diesem geplanten Ausweis mit Sicherheit in erster Linie darum, eine verbesserte Kontrolle über die Mitglieder zu erlangen.
> Jürgen



Jürgen, da traust du dem Verbqnd aber nun zuviel zu #d

Ich sehe es eher so, dass man Aktionen nachweisen will;
fehlt es in einem Betrieb an Innovationen, dann wird eine Arbeitsgruppe eingesetzt, die die Farbe der Stempeluhr diskutiert und neu einführt; auch die Größe des Betriebsausweises braucht eine Diskussionsgruppe, die dann dies politisch als Baustelle der Führungskräfte anpreist, um diese personell als Funktionsstelle zu rechtfertigen
*Ausweichmanöver mangels Kompetenz im Kernbereich.
Alibiaktionen ...
*


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher so, dass man Aktionen nachweisen will;
> fehlt es in einem Betrieb an Innovationen, dann wird eine Arbeitsgruppe eingesetzt, die die Farbe der Stempeluhr diskutiert und neu einführt; auch die Größe des Betriebsausweises braucht eine Diskussionsgruppe, die dann dies politisch als Baustelle der Führungskräfte anpreist, um diese personell als Funktionsstelle zu rechtfertigen
> *Ausweichmanöver mangels Kompetenz im Kernbereich.
> Alibiaktionen ...
> *


|good:
Ich befürchte nur, die legen da auch tatsächlich Prioritäten drauf.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Sehe das eigentlich ebenfalls wie Toni.

 Kann mir aber dennoch vorstellen, dass man den Gewässerzugang schon gerne über einen maschinenlesbaren DAFV Ausweis regeln möchte, so könnte man nämlich schön alle nicht im DAFV organisierten Angler aussperren.
 Keine DAFV Mitgliedschaft = kein Ausweis = kein Zugang zum Gewässer.


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,



> Ich sehe es eher so, dass man Aktionen nachweisen will;fehlt es in einem Betrieb an Innovationen, dann wird eine Arbeitsgruppe  eingesetzt, die die Farbe der Stempeluhr diskutiert und neu einführt;  auch die Größe des Betriebsausweises braucht eine Diskussionsgruppe, die  dann dies politisch als Baustelle der Führungskräfte anpreist, um diese  personell als Funktionsstelle zu rechtfertigen
> *Ausweichmanöver mangels Kompetenz im Kernbereich.
> Alibiaktionen ...*


Ich sehe das anders, denn diese Geschichte macht nur Sinn wenn sich eine WIN/WIN Situation sich ergibt. Für eine Ablenkung hat die Geschichte zuviel Potential - insbesondere wenn ich die Versicherungsgeschichte dann noch hinzu nehme.

Daten bedeuten Geld und der Verband ist auf Geld angewiesen. Der gläserne Kunde ist ja kein Geheimnis mehr und die Vernetzung der Gesellschaft fängt gerade richtig an ins Rollen zu kommen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Wenn man vor 20 Jahren nach dem Sinn von Verbänden gefragt hat, kam als erstes _immer_ das Thema 'Versicherung'.
Werden sich bestimmt viele von euch dran erinnern.
Das hat sich seit Langem erledigt.
Ich vermute, einer der Greise im Präsidium hatte einfach nur eine 'tolle Idee'...


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

 @Naturliebhaber

 Was den Aspekt der Datensparsammkeit anbetrifft bin ich völlig bei dir. 

 Wenn wir ehrlich sind liegen aber zwischen einem lesbaren Verbandsausweis und der Einführung der Smartphone gestützten total Überwachung der Mitglieder doch ein sehr großer Graben. 

  Das einführen eines Ausweis mit einem beschränktem Funktionsumfang traue ich Verband und Vereinen zu. Und selbst das wird sich über Jahre hinziehen. Das einführen von einer Orwelschen Überwachung wird die einen wie die anderen vermutlich Technisch und finanziell überfordern. 

 Um das aber wirklich bewerten zu können sollten wir mal warten bis die den Ausweis vorstellen, dann kann man immer noch entscheiden ob er nützlich oder schädlich ist. Nur weil wir alle vom Verband entäuscht sind sollte man aber nicht alles vorher zerreden. Dadurch wird selten etwas besser, noch ist das zielführend

 Gerade in Hinblick auf die Bewirtschaftung wären anonyme Daten sicherlich interessant. So könnte man z.B. die Fänge aus den Fangbüchern mit der Anzahl der geangelten Stunden in Bezug setzen (Das Besatzfischprojekt hat da ja ganz interessante Ansätze geliefert)

 @Wegberger

 Dann müsst ihr euren Vorstand auf der Mitgliederversammlung halt antreiben da mehr hinter her zu seien. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Ladi74 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Sehe ich genau so wie Toni und bastido.

Der DAFV hat 5!Jahre gebraucht, bis ein gemeinsamer Ausweis auf dem Markt war. Zumindest gabs den in meinem Verein ab 1.1.18. Vorher sind wir nur mit dem DAV-Lappen rumgehopst!

Wenn die 5Jahre für nen popeligen Papierausweis brauchen, den man noch nicht mal unterschreiben muss/kann/braucht möchte ich nicht wissen, wie lange so ein elektronischer Ausweis bis zur Einführung braucht.15Jahre?

Die Diskussionsgruppe tagt bestimmt schon seit Wochen, ist aber erst beim Tagesordnungspunkt 1:"Wo machen wir Mittagspause?" Und das kann noch dauern...


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

Zitat tibulski zum Ausweis:



> Der neue Ausweis soll Kosten sparen und für Verbände, Vereine  und den einzelnen Angler nutzbar sein. Es ist ein Angebot und bietet  allen die Möglichkeit damit beliebige Funktionen zu verbinden.


Und der letzte Satz sagt mir, das meine Befürchtungen sehr begründet sind. Dieser Ausweis wird der Weg sein, die Datenkrake zum Angler zu bringen.


----------



## Rotbart (4. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Die Diskussion hat sich spätestens mit der verpflichtenden Einführung der RFID-Chip für alle Bürger erledigt - da sind dann auch die fischereilich relevanten Daten drauf.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Damit ihr das "hübsche Dingens" auch schon mal bewundern dürft, hier ein Bild.






Entwickelt wurde die Idee übrigens noch von Schneiderlöchner, als er noch brav mitspielte.

Verkauft wird das nun natürlich mit dem Slogan
'weniger Aufwand für die Vereine',
aus DAFV-interner Quelle wurde mir aber bestätigt, dass natürlich mit höheren Kosten seitens der Verbände gerechnet wird,
die mittelfristig selbstverständlich an die Vereine weiter gegeben werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

ist bekannt, was mit dem Ding so alles gemacht werden kann ?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Wenn es wie beim SV (Schäferhundverein) ist dann kriegt man bei bestimmten händlern rabatte und brauch den scheiss eigentlich nie


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

*Sinnfrei im Sinne von Vertretungsauftrag!*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist bekannt, was mit dem Ding so alles gemacht werden kann ?



https://www.dafv.de/service/ausweis.html

Zitat "Auf dem Chip der Karte werden keine personenbezogenen Daten gespeichert."

Auf dem Bild steht schon einmal "Max Mustermann". Somit sind Namen keine personenbezogenen Daten...

Und dann kommt dieser Satz:

Zitat "Jede Karte ist ab Werk vom Hersteller mit einer weltweit eindeutigen  Nummer versehen, dem so genannten Unique Identifier (UID). Diese Nummer  wird bei der Ausgabe des Ausweises als eindeutige Nummer für das  jeweilige Mitglied erfasst. Anhand der Nummer lässt sich der Inhaber und  dessen Daten zuordnen."

Aha... 

Also bekommt irgendein Werk meine Daten? Welche Daten? Von wem bekommt das Werk die Daten?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also bekommt irgendein Werk meine Daten? Welche Daten? Von wem bekommt das Werk die Daten?



Das Werk druckt die UID und in der Geschäftsstelle sitze ein Geschäftsführer bzw Praktikant und schreibt in ne exceltabelle "kartenuid 10 = Kochtopf"

Nix mit deinen daten im werk.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> https://www.dafv.de/service/ausweis.html
> 
> Zitat "Jede Karte ist ab Werk vom Hersteller mit einer weltweit eindeutigen Nummer versehen, dem so genannten Unique Identifier (UID). Diese Nummer wird bei der Ausgabe des Ausweises als eindeutige Nummer für das jeweilige Mitglied erfasst. Anhand der Nummer lässt sich der Inhaber und dessen Daten zuordnen."
> 
> ...



Die Daten können nur vom Angelverein über den LV zum DAFV weitergeleitet worden sein.
Darum auch diese Debatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337060

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

also mir ist so ein Ding in den Händen von klar anglerfeindlichen Verbänden äußerst suspekt.
Ich werde da Gefühl nicht los, dass damit Angler der völligen Kontrolle unterzogen werden sollen. (wer geht wann, wie oft, wo und womit angeln?)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Werk druckt die UID und in der Geschäftsstelle sitze ein Geschäftsführer bzw Praktikant und schreibt in ne exceltabelle "kartenuid 10 = Kochtopf"
> 
> Nix mit deinen daten im werk.



Die datenschutzrechtlich relevante Frage ist doch, in welcher Weise die UID elektronisch verarbeitet wird und wer dazu in der Lage ist, die UID mit der Identität zu verknüpfen.

IT-technisch betrachtet handelt es sich hierbei um ein sog. Pseudonymisierungs-Verfahren. 

Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch folgenden Fall an: Die Karte wird seitens der Verbände dazu verwendet, an Verbandsmitglieder vergünstigte Tageskarten auszugeben (Preisfrage: Wer zahlt eigentlich die Kartenleser und die entsprechende Software?). Irgendwo wird zentral gespeichert, mit welcher Verbands-Karte welche Tageskarte erworben wurde.  Gelangt jetzt die Stelle, wo das zentral gespeichert wird, in den Besitz der Zuordnung der Identitäten zu den UIDs, ist die Anonymisierung dauerhaft kompromittiert und man kann z.B. Bewegungsprofile der Person anfertigen. 

Die Fragen sind also: 
Wo wird die UID in Verbindung mit welchen Daten gespeichert?
In Verbindung mit welchen IT-technischen Prozessen soll die UID verwendet werden? Irgendwelche Ziel-Prozesse muss es hier ja geben, sonst brauch man keine UIDs ausgeben.
Auf welche Weise wird die Zuordnung der UIDs zu den Identitäten (Besitzer) gesichert?

Ich bin gespannt, wann es dazu mal verbindliche Aussagen gibt. Ich fürchte aber, dass die Leute, die verbandsseitig an diesen Konzepten arbeiten, überhaupt keine Ahnung von der datenschutzrechtlichen und IT-technischen Komplexität haben, in die sie hier ggf. reinlaufen.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> also mir ist so ein Ding in den Händen von klar anglerfeindlichen Verbänden äußerst suspekt.
> Ich werde da Gefühl nicht los, dass damit Angler der völligen Kontrolle unterzogen werden sollen. (wer geht wann, wie oft, wo und womit angeln?)



Wir soll das gehen? Jeden Flusskilometer ein Lesegerät? So ein Ausweis ist tatsächlich zeitgemäß, das große Problem ist nur dass das tote Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt wird


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir soll das gehen? Jeden Flusskilometer ein Lesegerät? So ein Ausweis ist tatsächlich zeitgemäß, das große Problem ist nur dass das tote Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt wird



ich hab ja auch keine Ahnung davon, ist halt mein Gefühl.

Und wir sind uns bestimmt einig, dass es viel wichtigere Dinge gibt, als so ein Ausweis


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir soll das gehen? Jeden Flusskilometer ein Lesegerät? So ein Ausweis ist tatsächlich zeitgemäß, das große Problem ist nur dass das tote Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt wird



Siehe meine Fragen oben. Solange nicht klar ist, in welcher Weise die UID verarbeitet werden soll, tappen alle im Dunkeln.

Übrigens stellt sich auch die Frage, wie der Kartenersatz-Prozess wohl aussieht. Eine Chipkarte hat heute ein geschätzte Lebensdauer von 3 Jahren, hinzu kommen Szenarien bei Kartenverlust etc.  Bekommt der Angler dann eine neue Karte mit anderer UID oder wird eine Ersatzkarte mit gleicher UID erstellt? Wie wäre dann der Prozess, solch eine Ersatzkarte zu bestellen?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Besonders geil finde ich:
_"Der neue Ausweis bietet alle Funktionen, welche die alten Papierausweise bieten. *Inkl. der Möglichkeit verschiedene Beitragsmarken einzukleben.*"_

Das ist natürlich ein schönes Feature, quasi die Verbindung zwischen Digital und Analog - ein maschinenlesbarer Ausweis mit eingeklebten Beitragsmarken


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Besonders geil finde ich:
> _"Der neue Ausweis bietet alle Funktionen, welche die alten Papierausweise bieten. *Inkl. der Möglichkeit verschiedene Beitragsmarken einzukleben.*"_
> 
> Das ist natürlich ein schönes Feature, quasi die Verbindung zwischen Digital und Analog - ein maschinenlesbarer Ausweis mit eingeklebten Beitragsmarken



das ist was für die Kappensitzung.

Wie Tippex auf dem Monitor


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wie Tippex auf dem Monitor



Deshalb haben die auch eine neue EDV eingeführt- konnten nichts mehr auf den Monitoren erkennen :q


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Verein die für diesen Ausweis Daten an den DAFV weitergegeben haben gegen die DSGVO verstoßen. Ich werde exemplarisch einen Verein/Verband aussuchen und zur Anzeige bringen.
Um die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV zu belegen genügt der Mitgliedsausweis des Vereines, der über seinen Verband im DAFV Mitglied ist. Da braucht es keine illegale Datensammlung des DAFV.
Klar ist, Verbände dürfen eigentlich keine Mitgliederdaten der Vereine haben und können die somit auch nicht weitergeben, was im übrigen verboten ist ohne Einzelzustimmung der Betroffenen.
Selbst mit einer dahingehenden Datenschutzerklärung der Vereine /Verbände, die eine Weitergabe der Daten regeln will  muss das noch lange nicht zulässig sein. Speziell bei Verbänden hat der Datenschutz da ganz enge Grenzen gezogen.


----------



## bombe20 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

die lochkarte des dafv: wir verbrennen schnell noch fremdes geld, bevor wir durch weitere austritte in der bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden, uns auflösen und uns dem vorwurf der untreue und insolvenzverschleppung stellen müssen. "wenigstens _sechs_ jahre anständig gelebt."

idioten, alles idioten! und wo ist eigentlich tibulski, wenn man ihn mal bei einer anglernahen diskussion an der basis braucht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Tibulski?
ich glaub nicht, dass der sich noch einmal hier blicken lässt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

ich kann seit heute morgen die HP des DAFV nicht erreichen.
Haben die den Laden dichtgemacht?


----------



## bombe20 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ich kann seit heute morgen die HP des DAFV nicht erreichen.


ich habe vor einigen minuten auch nachgesehen und konnte die seite nicht erreichen. vermutlich kommt heute das rollout der langersehnten neuen webseite von der behauptet wird, dass sie alle probleme des dafv lösen wird. natürlich nur mit neuer it-infrastruktur, verbandszeitung und lochkarte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Besonders geil finde ich:
> _"Der neue Ausweis bietet alle Funktionen, welche die alten Papierausweise bieten. *Inkl. der Möglichkeit verschiedene Beitragsmarken einzukleben.*"_
> 
> Das ist natürlich ein schönes Feature, quasi die Verbindung zwischen Digital und Analog - ein maschinenlesbarer Ausweis mit eingeklebten Beitragsmarken



Wo stand das denn so?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Das ist doch Realsatire! Am besten man überklebt die personenbezogenen Daten auf der Vorderseite des Ausweises, dann wird der Datensicherheit gleich auch noch Rechnung getragen.


----------



## oberfranke (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

und was bringt der Quatsch für Vorteile? 
Sorry, ich sehe keine. 
Wenn es so weitergeht hat  jeder FA ein Lesegerät dabei. Jeder Angler muss über ein Ortungsgerät seine GPS Daten vom Angelplatz übermitteln zusammen mit Köder und Fangliste. Ich bemerke gerade nen deutlichen Brechreiz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



oberfranke schrieb:


> und was bringt der Quatsch für Vorteile?
> Sorry, ich sehe keine.
> Wenn es so weitergeht hat  jeder FA ein Lesegerät dabei. Jeder Angler muss über ein Ortungsgerät seine GPS Daten vom Angelplatz übermitteln zusammen mit Köder und Fangliste. Ich bemerke gerade nen deutlichen Brechreiz.




Zunächst hat es einen großen Vorteil:
Der DAFV hat sich weiterentwickelt und startet in die Zukunft.


Und überhaupt: Du so als Oberfranke, Zwangsbayer mit hundertjährigem Seperationsgedanken, wirst ja eh nicht in den Genuß dieses Fortschrittes der deutschen Angelfischerei kommen.
Was juckts die Sau auf dem Misthaufen bei euch, wer was wie kontrolliert ... also


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

@oberfranke

Also ich bin Mitglied in zwei bayerischen Vereinen, wüsste aber nicht dass ich auch Mitglied im DAFV wäre.

Ich hab einen Papierausweis von meinem Bezirksverband und ein Plastikkärtchen ohne Magnetstreifen/Chip vom LFV Bayern.

Insoweit tangiert das Thema bayerische Angler momentan wohl nur sehr peripher.


----------



## gründler (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Die rufe nach einen RIFD Chip werden lauter.....

Nachdem der Chip unter der Haut ist kann man ihm mit jedem Handy auslesen,also kein Kartenlesegerät für FA's etc. sondern nen Smartphone reicht.
Einmal über die Haut des Anglers rüber und alle Daten wie Beitrag etc.sind Auslesbar.

Die Daten können FA's dann gleich weiterleiten,spart uns ne Menge schreibkram und Kontrollen laufen schneller ab.

#h


----------



## Jose (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zunächst hat es einen großen Vorteil:
> Der DAFV hat sich weiterentwickelt und startet in die Zukunft...



seit wann ist 1984 zukunft?


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Jose schrieb:


> seit wann ist 1984 zukunft?



Bemerkenwert ist 1984 heute noch Schullektüre zur Diskussion eines Zukunftsszenarios.

Modern und zukunftsweisend, was der Verband da macht!

Nimm dem Verband doch nicht diese Illusion der Weiterentwicklung!


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Jose schrieb:


> seit wann ist 1984 zukunft?



LOL, als ob das damit irgend was zu tun hätte... viel kritischer sind da die Unterhaltungswanzen die sich Hinz und Kunz in die Bude stellen, Alexa mit Bildschirm ist sehr nah am televisor.
Aber die paranoia gegenüber maschinenlesbaren Mitgliederausweisen ist, gelinde gesagt, niedlich bis hin zu erbärmlich.  Der DAFV ist nicht der Gewässernewirtschafter und um so lesegeräte anzuschaffen muss der jeweilige Verein erstmal einen Beschluss drüber fassen. Ich kann mir, selbst wenn es geplant sein sollte, nicht vorstellen dass sich sowas flächendeckend einführen liesse. Vor allem würden dann weitere Landesverbände abspringen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber die paranoia gegenüber maschinenlesbaren Mitgliederausweisen ist, gelinde gesagt, niedlich bis hin zu erbärmlich.



Paranoia? Nein! Ich habe keine Alexa im Haus und das aus gutem Grund. Es geht um die Datenweitergabe durch Vereine und Verbände an Dritte ohne vorherige Zustimmung.

Die Ausweise sind mit einem herkömmlichen Smartphone via Near Field Communication (NFC) auszulesen. Grundsätzlich eine einfache Sache, jedoch gehört da ja noch mehr zu- eine spezielle App zum Beispiel, um die Daten zu verarbeiten. Was passiert auf dem Smartphone der FA mit den Daten? Da sind wir dann an dem Punkt, wo ich NEIN sage!

NFC ist grundsätzlich nicht sehr sicher. Aus diesem Grund hat zum Beispiel "Android Pay" den Fingerabdruckscanner als Voraussetzung.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Geht eher um das reflexhafte 1984. Über den Rest mache ich mir Gedanken wenn es mich betrifft. Man könnte als betroffener Verein ja im Vorfeld die bfdi einschalten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier geht es darum, dass es natürlich mehr als legitim ist, zu klären, was der Bundesverband überhaupt mit diesen Mitgliederkarten will.



Genau das ist es, was soll das und worin läge der Nutzen?
Z.B. weil die angeschlossenen Vereine falsch melden oder betrügen?

Offensichtlich wird eine genaue Erfassung der organisierten Angler beabsichtigt.

Tatsache scheint zu sein, dass sie an die üblichen kleinfieseligen Datenlisten der Vereine und Mitgliederverwalter so nicht heran kommen, da geschieht noch viel über Papier und jeder macht es anders. 

Über den Zaun geschaut: Im Medizinbusiness und der Krankenverwesung wurde es vorgemacht, zumindest für die KV-Versicherten. Auch dabei gibt es Bestrebungen, die Daten gleichzuschalten, Privatversicherte gleich zu erfassen, mehr Kontrolle und weniger Freiheit.

Vermuten kann man, warum und wieso für die Angler so etwas gemacht werden soll.

Dass mir persönlich dazu |kopfkrat nur schlechte Beweggründe einfallen - bin ich wohl nicht der einzige.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Mir fällt dazu nur folgendes ein :
Wer entwirft eine rechtssichere Unterlaßungserklärung, mit der ich meinem Verein untersage, meine persönlichen Daten an übergeordnete Organisationen weiter zu geben ?????


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,



> Wer entwirft eine rechtssichere Unterlaßungserklärung, mit der ich meinem Verein untersage, meine persönlichen Daten an übergeordnete Organisationen weiter zu geben ?????


Vielleicht brauchst du die gar nicht. Denn ggf. könnte der Verein sagen -> akzeptiere es oder trete aus #c

Bei diesem Thema werden noch ganz interesante Dinge passieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vielleicht brauchst du die gar nicht. Denn ggf. könnte der Verein sagen -> akzeptiere es oder trete aus #c
> 
> Bei diesem Thema werden noch ganz interesante Dinge passieren.



Beschäftigt euch doch wenigstens ein klein wenig mit dem Thema Datenschutz und der entsprechenden Gesetzgebung, bevor ihr solche Statements abgebt.

Ganz simpel gesagt: Niemand darf Personen zur Einwilligung in die Weitergabe persönlicher Daten nötigen."Akzeptiere es oder trete aus" wäre in der EU rechtswidrig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu nur folgendes ein :
> Wer entwirft eine rechtssichere Unterlaßungserklärung, mit der ich meinem Verein untersage, meine persönlichen Daten an übergeordnete Organisationen weiter zu geben ?????



Lesen bildet: https://dsgvo-gesetz.de/ 

Eine Weitergabe persönlicher Daten erfordert die ausdrückliche Zustimmung der betroffenen Person.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Naja ..so einfach ist es nicht ... wenn eine Person nicht zustimmt, persönliche Daten, die zur Mitgliederverwaltung nötig sind, herzugeben, dann wird er nicht Mitglied.
Sollte die Weitergabe der Daten an Verbände zur Verwaltung der Mitglieder des angeschlossenen Vereins nicht erfolgen, kann er nicht Mitglied werden.
Bi Neuanträgen zur Aufnahme ist es so; bei bestehenden Mitgliedern ist es eine rechtliche Grauzone = "Altbestände".

Das war jetzt von mir die Erklärung rein zur Pragmatik für Vereine.


----------



## Wegberger (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

niemand wird gezwungen in einen Angelverein zu sein.

Wenn der BV über die LV und deren Vereine ein elektronischer Datensystem aufbaut (unter Berücksichtigung der Gesetzeslage)
...und mir gefällt das Ganze nicht .... dann muss ich gehen.

Ich unterstelle zur Zeit aber, dass die Gesetzeslage früher und heute nicht berücksichtigt wurde .... wie bei vielen Firmen und Vereinen.

Meines Wissens müssen Altbestände bereinigt werden.


----------



## Wegberger (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,



> Eine Weitergabe persönlicher Daten erfordert die ausdrückliche Zustimmung der betroffenen Person.


Nicht nur das, sonder der Verband oder Firma, an die die Daten weitergegeben werden sollte auch eine Erklärung über die Verwendung der Daten & Einhaltung der Richtlinen abgeben. Nur so ist der Verein dann auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Unterstellungen sind rein subjektiv und haben keine Relevanz.

Bereinigt muss nichts werden, es wird aber angeraten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nicht nur das, sonder der Verband oder Firma, an die die Daten weitergegeben werden sollte auch eine Erklärung über die Verwendung der Daten & Einhaltung der Richtlinen abgeben. Nur so ist der Verein dann auf der sicheren Seite.



Woher hast du das?

Und was mich interessiert und du es sicherlich sofort sagen kannst aus dem was du hier so bestimmt schreibst:

Wo steht, dass die Weitergabe personenbezogener Daten an Verbände, an die man vertraglich gebunden ist als Mitglied, eine schriftliche´Einverständniserklärung braucht?
Bitte zitiere mir den entsprechenden § in Abgrenzung zu Art 6 dsgvo.


----------



## Wegberger (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,



> es wird aber angeraten.



Wer rät wem hier was an ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Komm ... keine Gegenfrage, solange meine Frage an dich offen ist


----------



## Wegberger (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

Art. 26 +28 hier insbesondere Abs. 2

Das bedeutet, wechselt der Verein den Verband muss der Angler datenschutzrechtlich informiert werden - sofern Daten weitergegeben werden.


----------



## ralle (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ach kommt -- bei Facebook und Co. gibt jeder FREIWILLIG so viele Daten von sich, da ist das doch Pillepalle.


----------



## Wegberger (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo Ralle,

natürlich hast du Recht. 

Nur das Problem wird durch die krasse Strafverschärfung für viele "Kleinen" existenzbedrohend.

Und .... wenn ich den Haken für die mein Kundeneinverständnis setze und dann auch noch die Mail, die geschickt wird bestätige ..... dann sind die Facebook dieser Welt auf der sicheren Seite.

Und ist es so, dass man ohne Einverständnis bei denen dann nicht mitmachen kann.

Wenn ich meine Daten freiwillig poste ist es was ganz anderes als wenn Dritte heimlich meine Daten nutzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Art. 26 +28 hier insbesondere Abs. 2
> 
> Das bedeutet, wechselt der Verein den Verband muss der Angler datenschutzrechtlich informiert werden - sofern Daten weitergegeben werden.



Sorry .. das ist nicht zutreffend ... du bringst da was durcheinander ...
bitte beachte die Begrifflichkeiten definiert im Art 4 Begriffbestimmungen!


----------



## smithie (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass die Weitergabe personenbezogener Daten an Verbände, an die man vertraglich gebunden ist als Mitglied, eine schriftliche´Einverständniserklärung braucht?
> Bitte zitiere mir den entsprechenden § in Abgrenzung zu Art 6 dsgvo.


Wie kommst Du darauf, dass Du keine Einverständnis brauchst, um die Daten weiterzugeben?

Und euer Verein hat einen Vertrag mit dem Verband?

Ich habe mit meinem Arbeitgeber auch einen Vertrag, deswegen darf ich dem noch lange nicht die Daten unserer Vereinsmitglieder weitergeben.
Oder wie meinst Du das zitierte?


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Die Mitgliedschaft eines Vereins im Verband ist ein Vertrag.
Ich komme auf nichts, und sage auch nichts aus,
sondern stelle eine konkrete Frage.


----------



## Wegberger (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo Toni,



> Sorry .. das ist nicht zutreffend ... du bringst da was durcheinander ...
> bitte beachte die Begrifflichkeiten definiert im Art 4 Begriffbestimmungen!



Wir werden sehen was Vereine und Gewerbe daraus machen. Wenn du meinst, das es keine "Lieferanten-ADV" bedarf .... dann soll jeder deinen Ratschlag folgen.

Die Behörden, Abmahnanwälte und Gerichte werden hier schnell für eine Menge Reibach sorgen und die Zeit wird es zeigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> Wir werden sehen was Vereine und Gewerbe daraus machen. Wenn du meinst, das es keine "Lieferanten-ADV" bedarf .... dann soll jeder deinen Ratschlag folgen.
> 
> Die Behörden, Abmahnanwälte und Gerichte werden hier schnell für eine Menge Reibach sorgen und die Zeit wird es zeigen.




Erstaunlich, habe ICH einen Ratschlag gegeben?

Aber bitte antworte zunächst auf meine obige Frage und würfel dabei bitte nicht die Begrifflichkeiten in den von dir genannten Art. wieder durcheinander.
Ich lerne gerne hinzu und informiere mich! Du weißt es doch, wie ich hier im Thread herauslesen kann, also verheimliche es nicht.
Danke #h


----------



## ralle (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Wenn Euer Zwiegespräch wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückführt - ok.

Es gibt auch ne PN Funktion 
Aber das ist Euch ja bekannt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ich denke schon, dass es allgemein von Interesse ist, diese oft angesprochene Problematik auszudiskutieren.
Diese Problematik ist zu ernst (wie man an der Häufigkeit der Nennung sieht), um sie nicht ins Faktische zu holen.
Es ist mitten im Thema!


----------



## smithie (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sorry .. das ist nicht zutreffend ... du bringst da was durcheinander ...
> bitte beachte die Begrifflichkeiten definiert im Art 4 Begriffbestimmungen!


Ok, ich gehe zurück: bitte erkläre dieses Zitat, mit dem Du ja implizierst, dass die Weitergabe der personenbezogenen Daten an den Verband nicht-Einwilligungspflichtig ist.

Kann §6 1 b) - sofern Du Dich darauf beziehst - überhaupt zutreffen? Die betroffene Person (Vereinsmitglied) ist nicht Vertragspartner mit dem Verband.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



smithie schrieb:


> Ok, ich gehe zurück: bitte erkläre dieses Zitat, mit dem Du ja implizierst, dass die Weitergabe der personenbezogenen Daten an den Verband nicht-Einwilligungspflichtig ist.
> 
> Kann §6 1 b) - sofern Du Dich darauf beziehst - überhaupt zutreffen? Die betroffene Person (Vereinsmitglied) ist nicht Vertragspartner mit dem Verband.




Zu 1) Das ist nicht nötig und möglich, denn ich impliziere nichts, sondern will lediglich die  Rechtsgrundlage des Behaupteten haben.

Zu 2) Wie siehst du Art. 6 (1) f ?


----------



## torstenhtr (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

@Toni:
Du hast recht, ich vermute auch an dieser Stelle auch ein Missverständnis.

Meine Interpretation ist folgende:

Gemäß [1] Art. 4 Nr. 7/8 ist ein "Verantworlicher" die 
"[..] natürliche oder juristische Person [..] die allein oder gemeinsam mit anderen über die Zwecke und Mittel der Verarbeitung von personenbezogenen Daten entscheidet"

=> Verein

Der "Auftragsverarbeiter" ist
"[..]  natürliche oder juristische Person [..] die personenbezogene Daten im Auftrag des Verantwortlichen verarbeitet [..]"

=> dies könnte ein Dienstleister sein, der den Ausweis erstellt

Gemäß Art. 28 Abs. 2 nimmt der Auftragsverarbeiter 
"[..] keinen weiteren Auftragsverarbeiter ohne vorherige gesonderte oder allgemeine schriftliche Genehmigung *des Verantwortlichen* in Anspruch [..]"

Der Verantworliche dürfte in diesem Fall nicht das Vereinsmitglied, sondern der Verein sein. 

--

Speziell zum Thema *Verbandsausweis* sind in [2] recht  interessante Ausführungen zu lesen. Siehe dort Seite 13 Nr. 4 Abs. 2, wenn der Verein den Verband als "Amtshilfe" nutzt, wie dem Erstellen von *Mitgliedsausweisen* darf der Verein Daten an den Verband übermitteln. Gestützt ist dies auf § 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 2 BDSG.

Dieser Text basiert noch auf dem älteren BDSG, müsste geprüft werden ob die Aussagen noch valide bezügl. [1] sind.

[1] VERORDNUNG (EU) 2016/679 DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES, vom 27. April 2016
zum Schutz natürlicher Personen bei der Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten, 
zum freien Datenverkehr und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 95/46/EG (Datenschutz-Grundverordnung)
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/?uri=celex%3A32016R0679

[2] Datenschutz im Verein Hinweise für Mitglieder und Funktionäre Tipps und Informationen,
Landesbeauftragter für Datenschutz und Informationsfreiheit Nordrhein-Westfalen
https://www.ldi.nrw.de/mainmenu_Dat...enschutz_im_Verein/Datenschutz_im_Verein1.pdf


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Toni:
> Du hast recht, ich vermute auch an dieser Stelle auch ein Missverständnis.
> 
> Meine Interpretation ist folgende:
> ...



#6  so ist es mit der Begrifflichkeit und der Zuordnung #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

und zum weiteren, speziell eben dem DSGVO dann morgen

gute nacht


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

es ist auch für mich unerheblich wo, was steht .... die Juristen meines Vertrauens haben es so ausgedrückt und ich übersetze jetzt mal auf den Ausweis:

Wenn ich als Angler meine Daten dem Verein gebe, hat der Verein mir nachzuweisen an wen und warum er die Daten weitergibt.

Der Verein sollte sich tunlichst absichern, dass er die personenbezogenen Daten von Vereinsmitglieder , nur zu dem vereinbarten Zweck verwendet und das auch vertraglich festhalten. Auch wenn er die Daten (vertraglich gebunden) dem LV gibt.

Sollten die Daten nochmals durch den Verband weitergereicht werden - ist dementsprechend zu verfahren.

Was ist jetzt neu und aufwendig:

Der Angler muss über Änderungen in der Gesamtkette informiert werden um ggf. die Datenweitergabe wiedersprechen zu können.

Wenn der Verband Mist baut haftet trotzdem der Verein. Ausser er kann nachweisen, dass der Verband gegen die Vereinbarung Verband <-> Verein verstoßen hat. 

Und die Strafen sind kräftig erhöht worden.

Natürlich muss jetzt jeder Beteiligte entscheiden, welches juristische Risiko er hier eingeht. Aber dieses Risiko werden erst die Gerichte entscheiden .... wie sie die Verordnung dann auslegen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Es ist so, um im Verein Mitglied zu werden benötigt der Verein personenbezogene Daten des Mitgliedes. Dazu braucht es weder eine Datenschutzerklärung oder andere Beschreibungen.
Der Verein ist gesetzlich verpflichtet, mit diesen Daten entsprechend geltenden Gesetzen umzugehen.
Ein Weitergabe dieser personenbezogenen Daten an einen Verband sind nicht zulässig. Auch eine entsprechende Klausel in der Vereinssatzung wäre rechtswiedrig.
Ausnahmen sind, wenn Vereinsmitglieder an Kursen des Verbandes teilnehmen oder im Verband mitarbeiten.
Ansonsten gibt es keine rechtliche Grundlage die Mitgliederdaten an einen Verband weiterzugegeben.

Es gibt auch keine rechtlichen Grundlagen für Verbände, komplette Mitgliederdaten von juristischen Personen anzufordern.

Wehe dem Vereinsvorstand der solche Daten weitergibt. Klarer Fall für den Staatsanwalt mit nicht unerheblichen Strafen für den Täter.

Ach ja,es geht dabei nicht um Gefühle, Meinungen oder das glaube ich nicht, sonden ganz einfach um ein Gesetz. Kann jeder leicht nachlesen der lesen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ach ja,es geht dabei nicht um Gefühle, Meinungen oder das glaube ich nicht, sonden ganz einfach um ein Gesetz. Kann jeder leicht nachlesen der lesen kann.



Alle berufen sich auf das Gesetz bezüglich der Weitergabe der Daten an den Verband und sagen sogar "Lesen bildet".
Aber zitieren tut es niemand.

Es geht um *vertragliche Bindung*.
Diese ist gesetzlich anders bewertet.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo miteinander




willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es ist so, um im Verein Mitglied zu werden benötigt der Verein personenbezogene Daten des Mitgliedes. Dazu braucht es weder eine Datenschutzerklärung oder andere Beschreibungen.



Das ist ein Irrtum. Siehe dazu Art.4 Nr.1und 2 DSGVO. Bereits die Erfassung der Mitgliedsdaten in einem PC und z.B. der Ausdruck von Adressaufklebern für vereinsinterne Rundschreiben oder die Erstellung der Anwesenheitsliste für die JHV verlangt die schriftliche datenrechtliche Zustimmung eines jeden Vereinsmitglieds.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Bei vertraglicher Bindung bedarf es keiner Einwilligung der betroffenen Person zum Erheben, Verarbeiten und Nutzen der Daten. 
Eine Mitgliedschaft ist eine vertragliche Biindung.
 Die für die Mitgliederverwaltung erforderlichen Daten dürfen also in jeden Fall verwendet werden.

Ebenso ist es für die Weitergabe an Verbände in bestimmten Rahmen geregelt.

Näheres siehe im
Vereinsknowhow.de – Vereinsinfobrief Nr. 340 – Ausgabe 1/2018 – 10.01.2018

Die Stadt München hat diesen Brief offiziell zur Information für Vereine herausgegeben.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo miteinander



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei vertraglicher Bindung bedarf es keiner Einwilligung der betroffenen Person zum Erheben, Verarbeiten und Nutzen der Daten.
> Eine Mitgliedschaft ist eine vertragliche Biindung.
> Die für die Mitgliederverwaltung erforderlichen Daten dürfen also in jeden Fall verwendet werden.
> 
> ...



Hört sich auf´s erste Hinschauen schlüssig an.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Es ist schlüssig, zumindest offiziell (Stadt München) herausgegeben 

Dennoch der Ratschlag, vorsorglich einfach eine Einwilligungerklärung bei Eintritt in den Verein zu holen, weniger aus rechtlichen Gründen, sondern um Diskussionen mit dem Mitglied zu entgehen. 

Es werden hier von postern immer Begrifflichkeiten falsch definiert, oberlehrerhaft "Lesen bildet" geschrieben, usw ... das allermeiste einfach bisher für mich unhaltbar, falsch ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

"*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Datenübertragbarkeit[/FONT]         *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Neu ist in der DS-GVO            das Recht auf Datenübertragbarkeit (Art. 20). Die betroffene Person            hat danach das Recht, die sie betreffenden personenbezogenen Daten,            die sie dem Verein bereitgestellt hat, in einem gängigen und maschinenlesbaren            Format zu erhalten. Das Recht auf Datenübertragbarkeit beinhaltet,            dass diese Daten beispielsweise einem anderen Verein übermittelt            werden."

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat*

Quelle:
http://www.vereinsknowhow.de/kurzinfos/datenschutz.htm


Weitermachen.....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
[/FONT]


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo miteinander,

wir werden sehen, was letztendlich dabei herauskommt, wenn "willmalwassagen" - wie angekündigt - rechtliche Schritte einleitet.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei vertraglicher Bindung bedarf es keiner Einwilligung der betroffenen Person zum Erheben, Verarbeiten und Nutzen der Daten.
> Eine Mitgliedschaft ist eine vertragliche Biindung.
> Die für die Mitgliederverwaltung erforderlichen Daten dürfen also in jeden Fall verwendet werden.



Korrekt



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ebenso ist es für die Weitergabe an Verbände in bestimmten Rahmen geregelt.



Das betrifft ausschließlich Konstrukte, in denen die betreffende Person mit dem Vereinsbeitritt automatisch Mitglied im jeweiligen Verband wird. Auch in diesen Fällen muss schriftlich und für die Mitglieder nachvollziehbar geregelt sein, welche Daten zu welchem Zweck weitergegeben werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es werden hier von postern immer Begrifflichkeiten falsch definiert, oberlehrerhaft "Lesen bildet" geschrieben, usw ... das allermeiste einfach bisher für mich unhaltbar, falsch ...



Ich stehe rein beruflich vermutlich etwas tiefer der Materie als du. |wavey:

Was von dem, was ich geschrieben habe, ist denn falsch?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lesen bildet: https://dsgvo-gesetz.de/
> 
> Eine Weitergabe persönlicher Daten erfordert die ausdrückliche Zustimmung der betroffenen Person.



Diese deine Aussage mag auch richtig sein, muss aber nicht im speziellen zutreffen.
Denn wenn du in der Materiel tief drinnen steckts, wie du ja sagst, weißt du doch, dass hier gilt
"Das kommt darauf an."
Und erfordert eine differenzierte Betrachtung.

An sich wird sich in Vereinen, soweit nicht mehr als 9 BEZAHLTE Personen mit der ständigen Bearbeitung von personenbezogenen Daten befasst sind (kennt ihr einen Angelverein, wo das so ist? Ich nicht ...), meines Erachtens nach nichts wesentlich ändern.

Ansonstn verweise ich nochmals auf das Informtionsblatt, das die Stadt München offiziell für Vereine herausgegeben hat.

Sollten noch Fragen oder interessante Positionen zur Umsetzung im Verein sein, diskutiere ich gerne, auch unter Quellennennung, weiter. |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ich finde die Diskussion spannend...

Ich habe bereits versucht, mich in den Bereich Datenschutz und Weitergabe einzulesen und halte mich aufgrund meiner Ausbildung grundsätzlich in der Lage Gesetze zu lesen und zu verstehen.

In diesem Fall erscheint mir das zu kompliziert !

Das bedeutet für mich auch ggf. eine Klage, sollten meine Daten weitergegeben werden. Dafür nehme ich sogar in kauf, aus meinen Verein rausgeworfen zu werden. Ich kann doch nicht auf der einen Seite gegen Datenschutzverstösse vorgehen (Änderung LFischG in SH) und in diesem Fall weggucken.

Nein, es geht hier um das Prinzip und den Datenschutz, der heutzutage leider unzureichend beachtet wird. Nicht ohne Grund werden die Gesetze immer weiter verschärft.

Ich denke in diesem Fall greift nicht nur eine Regelung oder ein einzelner § Anwendung findet hier Anwendung, sondern auch "in Verbindung mit", "der Zweck", berechtigtes Interesse" und sogar "Grundrechte" spielen eine Rolle. Somit sind die Regelungen vielfältig und kompliziert und können sicherlich nicht in einem Anglerforum abschließend geklärt werden . 

Das bleibt also ein sehr sensibles Thema und ich kann nur jedem Verein raten, hier entsprechend vorsichtig mit den Daten umzugehen. Ich vermute nämlich, dass bei 500.000 Mitgliedern eine kleine Klagewelle drohen könnte. 

Ich sehe auch keine Möglichkeit, dass diese Ausweise verpflichtend eingeführt werden können! Selbst die eID beim Personalausweis darf aus Datenschutzgründen nicht verpflichtend werden. Oder bei der elektronischen Geundheitskarte- nur für die Speicherung von personenbezogenen Daten hat es damals einer Gesetzesänderung bedarft. 

Bei einer meiner Mitgliedskarten (Fitness) habe ich 3 Seiten DIN A4 ausgehändigt bekommen, die ich unterzeichnen (zustimmen) musste. Eine Weitergabe meiner Daten ist dort aber auch nicht erlaubt und bedarf meiner Zustimmung.

Der DAFV wird aber vermutlich wissen, was er tut und die Mitglieder (Landesverbände) ausführlich aufklären und diese dann ihre Mitglieder.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ein kleine Anekdote am Rande, um zu veranschaulichen, wie komplex und teils undurchsichtig die Rechtslage ist (bisher schon und noch mehr nach Inkrafttreten der DSGVO):

Ich bekomme die Aufgabe, eine bestimmte Funktionalität in einem IT-System umzusetzen und erkenne, dass hier datenschutzrechtliche Aspekte zu berücksichtigen sind, da Kundendaten im Spiel sind. Ich möchte eine Stellungnahme von 2 Firmenanwälten (gestandene Experten) und bekomme 2 völlig konträre Antworten. Ich lade zu einem Gespräch ein und werde Zeuge einer hitzigen Debatte, ohne jede Einigung. 

Fazit: Rechtslage unklar, man muss auf Grundsatzurteile warten. 

Resultat: Wir implementieren die Funktionalität nicht, da das Risiko einer Klage zu groß ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo,

also ich finde die "Angst" vor Weitergabe bestimmter Daten schon etwas übertrieben. Bei mir kann jeder wissen, wo ich wohne und dass ich Angler bin, was solls.
Oder soll ich jetzt vielleicht meinen Verein verklagen, weil er mir in den Vereinsnachrichten zum Geburtstag gratuliert, was bei uns ab dem 65.ten gemacht wird. Ich finde, das ist eine nette Geste und kein Verbrechen nach dem Datenschutzgesetz.
Übrigens ich lebe in Bayern, insofern ist mir der Ausweis des DAFV wurscht, da nicht betroffen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Persönliche Daten sind auch Bankverbindungen...


----------



## smithie (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



> Weitergabe an Verbände: Die ist regelmäßig zulässig, wenn sie sich schon aus der
> Vereinstätigkeit ergibt (z.B. Wettkampfmeldungen). Geht die Datenweitergabe darüber hinaus,
> sollte das in der Satzung geregelt werden oder in der Einverständniserklärung benannt
> werden.


Quelle: der oben benannte Brief der Stadt München.

Wenn ihr euch da so sicher seid, ok - Meldung an Verband im Fall von Angelvereinen kann ja nicht "Wettkampfmeldungen" sein, ist ja verboten 

Da es einen Verweis auf bestehendes BDSG gab: mit in Kraft treten der Verordnung gilt die VO als übergeordnet gültig, bis evt. widersprüchliche Einzelheiten in nationales Recht überführt werden.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo miteinander

meine Gesamteinschätzung ist so, dass bisher dem Thema Datenschutz wenig Beachtung eingeräumt wurde. Ist auch ein Stück weit nachvollziehbar. Angelvereine und Verbände sind deutlich älter als die Idee des Datenschutzes. Und man hat im alten Stil weiter gewurschtelt.

Die neue DSGVO hat nun den Anstoß gegeben über die Sache neu nachzudenken. Man hat dabei festgestellt, dass die Sache "leicht problembeladen" ist. Zumindest der LFV Bayern geht nun das Problem an. Es soll zukünftig alles auf dem aktuellen datenschutzrechtlichen Stand sein.

Wenn man die Rechtsvorschriften ansieht, dann ist klar, dass der Datenschutz eng ausgelegt werden muss (Grundsatz der Datenminimierung, nur eng begrenzte Einwilligungserklärung gültig - keine Generalvollmacht, rechtliche Unzulässigkeit der rückwirkenden Zustimmung usw.). Das passt nicht mit der aktuell gelebten Praxis zusammen. Also braucht´s eine irgendwie rechtlich zusammengeschusterte weite Auslegung des Datenschutzrechts (Erfüllung von Rechtsverhältnissen, ständige bisherige Übung usw,). 
Wie dieses Spannungsverhältnis aufgelöst wird kann man nur schwer vorhersagen. Allein hier im Forum haben jetzt schon zwei User angemerkt, dass sie rechtlich vorgehen wollen.

Ich für mich habe da eine andere Konsequenz gezogen: Ausschlaggebend ist, ob deutlich nachvollziehbar bei den Angelvereinen und Verbänden jetzt eine Kurskorrektur vorgenommen wird oder nicht.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass auf Vereinsebene bei den Ehrenamtlern die rechtlichen Zügel (erhöhte strafrechtliche und haftungsrechtliche Konsequenzen) angezogen werden sollen. Im Gegenteil, das freie bürgerschaftliche Engagement muss gefördert werden. Auf Verbandsebene braucht es allerdings ein viel stärke Verrechtlichung.

Ich bin dafür, dass wir darauf drängen sollen, dass jetzt der Datenschutz verbessert wird. Verschüttete Milch ist nicht mehr einzusammeln. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Persönliche Daten sind auch Bankverbindungen...



Hallo,

ja, aber jedem dem ich mal was überwiesen habe hat die und jeder der mir mal was überwiesen hat, hat die auch. Da kommt schon einiges zusammen, insofern ist hier kaum ein wirklicher "Schutz" möglich, zuviele "Mitwisser" von meinen Daten und auch ich weiss zuviel von anderen:q.
Vielleicht bin ich da etwas sorgloser gestrickt als dass ich mir da Sorgen machen würde#c.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Lajos

du einfach nur Pragmatiker, der mit beiden Beinen in der Realität steht #h

Du wirst deswegen auch kein Mitglied sein, das dem Vereinsvorstand prinzipienreitend Probleme macht.

Vereine, zumindest die die ich kenne, wahren den Datenschutz sehr, aber wie du hier siehst, ist das Vertrauen nicht groß und deswegen muss sich ein Vereinsvorstand genauestens informieren.
Die mir bisher zugänglichen Informationen, was zukommen kann, sind beruhigend.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ich sehe dies höchst problematisch, auch wenn ich kein Fachmann für Datenschutz bin. Die Daten dürfen nicht ohne weiteres an Dritte gegeben werden. Der BV ist in diesem Sinne Dritter. Damit liegt ein Datenschutzverstoss vor. Fertig aus. Die Vereine müssen sich vorher das OK jeden einzelnen Mitglieds geben lassen. Aber was passiert, wenn einzelne Mitglieder nicht wollen. Behalten die dann ihren alten Ausweis. Wie verfährt man mit den beiden parallelen Strukturen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich sehe dies höchst problematisch, auch  wenn ich kein Fachmann für Datenschutz bin. Die Daten dürfen nicht ohne  weiteres an Dritte gegeben werden. Der BV ist in diesem Sinne Dritter.  Damit liegt ein Datenschutzverstoss vor. Fertig aus. Die Vereine müssen  sich vorher das OK jeden einzelnen Mitglieds geben lassen. Aber was  passiert, wenn einzelne Mitglieder nicht wollen. Behalten die dann ihren  alten Ausweis. Wie verfährt man mit den beiden parallelen  Strukturen?



Hoppla, welch markige Worte 

Fertig aus noch lange nicht 

Erst einmal überprüfen, ob nicht doch bei Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband Vertragsmäßigkeit vorliegt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Wir kommen nicht weiter, wenn jede Zeit ein neuer user aufschlägt und wieder sich das Karrussel aufs neue dreht.
Bitte Vorpostings lesen, besonders das von mir erwähnte Infomationsschreiben für Vereine, das offiziell von der Stadt München für Vereine herausgegeben wurde.


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo Toni,



> Bitte Vorpostings lesen, besonders das von mir erwähnte Infomationsschreiben für Vereine, das offiziell von der Stadt München für Vereine herausgegeben wurde.



Wenn es die Gerichte anders sehen als die Stadt München - kann man die Stadt München dann verklagen ?

Wie schon geschrieben, jeder Verein, Verband oder Gewerbe muss selbst entscheiden, in welches juristische Risiko er/es einsteigt.


----------



## Angelfischerei (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Nette Diskussion hier.

Meine Meinung (auch nach dem Lesen des hier gern angemerkten Infoblatt "Vereinsknowhow"):

Da zwischen dem Vereinsmitglied und dem Landes- bzw. Bundesverband kein Vertragsverhältnis besteht - diese sogar bestreiten, dass der "einfache" Angler Mitglied ist - benötigt der Verein immer die Zustimmung zur Weitergabe der Stammdaten.

Im Bereich der Fischerei-Landesverbände ergibt sich aus der Vereinstätigkeit eben keine Notwendigkeit diese Daten weiterzugeben, da hier lediglich eine mengenmäßige Erfassung der Mitglieder, ggf. Unterteilt in Senioren, Jugend, männl./weibl., notwendig ist. Die meisten LV fordern auch nur diese Daten an.

Ich kenne keine Satzung, keinen Aufnahmeantrag in dem die Weitergabe geregelt ist, weder nach BDSG noch nach DS-GVO.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hoppla, welch markige Worte
> 
> Fertig aus noch lange nicht
> 
> Erst einmal überprüfen, ob nicht doch bei Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband Vertragsmäßigkeit vorliegt.



Eine recht typische Satzungsformulierung findet sich in der Mustersatzung des RhFV:

_Datenschutz im Verein
Zur Erfüllung der Zwecke des Vereins werden unter Beachtung der gesetzlichen Vorgaben des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes personenbezogene Daten über persönliche Verhältnisse
der Mitglieder im Verein gespeichert, übermittelt und verändert.
Jedes Mitglied hat das Recht auf Auskunft über die zu seiner Person bei der Aufnahme als Mitglied gespeicherten Daten, auf Berichtigung, wenn sie unrichtig sind, und auf Löschung,
wenn die Speicherung unzulässig war.
*Den Organen des Vereins ist es untersagt, personenbezogene Daten unbefugt zu anderen als dem zur jeweiligen Aufgabenerfüllung gehörenden Zweck zu verarbeiten, bekannt zu geben, Dritten zugänglich zu machen oder sonst zu nutzen. *Diese Pflicht besteht auch über
das Ausscheiden des Mitglieds aus dem Verein hinaus._

Jetzt muss man zusätzlich bedenken, dass es ja gar keine direkte Rechtsbeziehung zwischen dem AV und dem BV gibt! Zudem dürfte es viele Vereine Geben, die noch gar keine Datenschutzklausel in ihrer Satzung haben. Die Sache ist alles adere, als unproblematisch. Vor allem ist es aber dilettantisch angegangen worden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Servus Kolja,
es wird doch unterschieden zischen Dritten und Vertragsgebundenen,
wenn daa keine Vertragliche Beziehung besteht, dann sind es drtitte.

Aber in Bayern haben Vereine, die im Landesverband sind, aufgrund ihrer Mitgliedschaft eine vertragliche Beziehung. Der Landesverband gilt nicht als Dritte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Kolja,
> es wird doch unterschieden zischen Dritten und Vertragsgebundenen,
> wenn daa keine Vertragliche Beziehung besteht, dann sind es drtitte.
> 
> Aber in Bayern haben Vereine, die im Landesverband sind, aufgrund ihrer Mitgliedschaft eine vertragliche Beziehung. Der Landesverband gilt nicht als Dritte.



Die Vereinsmitglieder im RhFV und ich denke, dass gilt für die meisten LVs, sind nur mittelbare Mitglieder des LV. Es besteht damit keine "vertragliche" Beziehung zwischen dem LV und dem Mitglied. Folgerichtig wurden bislang die Verbandspässe des DAFV auch von den Vereinen und nicht vom LV oder BV ausgestellt. Der LV bekam nur eine anonyme Mitteilung über die Anzahl der Mitglieder. Hier geht es aber nun darum das der DAFV dieses maschinenlesbaren Ausweis ausstellt und zwischen dem DAFV und den Mitglieder der Angelvereine gibt es erst recht keine "vertragliche" Beziehung, denn Mitglied im DAFV sind nur die LVs. Daher ist der DAFV auf jeden Fall Dritter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Selbst wenn eine vertragliche Beziehung besteht, muss für die Weitergabe von Daten immer ein berechtigtes Interesse bestehen! Dieses ist im Einzelfall zu prüfen und kann nicht pauschal beantwortet werden.

Ein berechtigtes Interesse ist die Verwaltung von Mitgliederdaten- da die Angler keine Mitglieder sind, fällt dieses Argument weg. Ein berechtigtes Interesse ist - laut Auslegung von Juristen zur neuen Verordnung - u.a. gegeben, wenn eine nachweisliche Notwendigkeit besteht und keine Alternativen vorliegen. Auch dieses scheint hier nicht gegeben!

Mein Verein hat übrigens eine Einzugsermächtigung für mein Bankkonto- wo liegt die Grenze, bei der Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten? 

Ich habe tatsächlich bereits Kontakt mit der Hotline meiner Rechtschutzversicherung aufgenommen und vor 15 Minuten eine telefonische Rückmeldung erhalten.

Nach "meiner mündlichen Schilderung" und einer telefonischen Ersteinschätzung von den dortigen Juristen wäre eine Klage gegen die Weitergabe meiner Daten von der RSV abgedeckt. Natürlich müsste ich im Falle der Weitergabe das noch einmal schriftlich einreichen. Meine oben aufgeführte "Argumentation zum berechtigten Interesse" gibt deren Aussage laienhaft und mit meinem Verständnis wieder.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Um das klar zustellen: Ich bin nicht gegen einen maschinenlesbaren Ausweis. Er kann sinnvoll sein, wenn damit noch andere Annehmlichkeiten verbunden sind. Gegenwärtig ist es aber doch so, dass wir schon den alten Papierausweis lediglich zuhause in der Schublade hatten und er bestenfalls da heraus kam, wenn eine Versicherungsleistung über den Verband angefordert werden musste. Ich kenne Vereinsmitglieder, die seit Jahrzehnten im Verein sind und nicht einmal ihre Jahresmarken geklebt haben. In meiner Prioritätenliste steht also ein solcher Ausweis ziemlich am Ende. 

Klar ist aber auch, dass die Ressource Zeit bei den Mitarbeitern des DAFV endlich ist. Also ist die Priorisierung von Projekten eine zentrale Aufgabe der Führung des Verbandes. Hier scheint sie mir völlig versagt zu haben. Es sieht mir eher danach aus, dass man mal irgend etwas vorzeigbares haben wollte, egal was es ist. So groß scheint mir die Not dort zu sein. Dies wundert ja auch nicht, nach den zahlreichen weiteren Austritten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Um das klar zustellen: Ich bin nicht gegen einen maschinenlesbaren Ausweis.



Ich auch nicht- nur die Art und Weise stört mich sowie die Bearbeitung der Prioritätenliste....


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn bei der Einführung solcher Spielereien von „Mehrwerte für Ausweisinhaber“ die Rede ist ohne dies zu konkretisieren, ...


Das ist genau die richtige Herangehensweise; diesen Kram zu hinterfragen.
- was habe ich davon?
- warum wollt ihr das denn unbedingt?


----------



## glavoc (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

ûnd dann immer dieser inflationär gebrauchte "Mehrwert" Begriff - der dann auch noch völlig beliebig benutzt wird^^


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ich sehe da gegenwärtig auch keinen Mehrwert. Ich hätte eine theoretische Vorstellung, was man machen könnte. Damit wäre ich aber ohnehin zu revolutionär.


----------



## Wander-HH (10. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hmm,

interessanter Lesestoff so kurz vor der JHV vom Hamburger Verband wo genau das, auch ein kleineres Unterthema wird. |rolleyes

Ich habe mir die betreffende Seite vom DAFV angeschaut und habe innerlich nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. 


bundesweit einheitlich - nett
unbegrenzt gültig - auch für meine Nachfahren?
Maschinenlesbar und visuell lesbar - nett
Nutzbar auf Bundes-, Landes- und Vereinsebene - können letztere Beide dann auch selbst einführen
Ersetzt potentiell alle bestehenden Ausweisdokumente im Verband - hier gehen meine Nackenhaare ganz gewaltig hoch
Mehrwerte für Ausweisinhaber - bekomme ich 10% bei Amazone und alle Automarken und an der Wursttheke?
Langfristige Ablösung der bestehenden Klebemarken - *und wer verwaltet es wie / wo im Tagesgeschäft?*
Es ist m.E. nichts anderes als eine zusätzliche Geldquelle (ihr bekommt nur den neuen Verbandsausweis (Scheckkarte) für den DAFV. Der anschliessender Aufwand und einhergehenden Kosten (Hard-/Software/Aufwand/Kontrolle) liegen dann mit Sicherheit bei den Vereinen. Welche es selbstverständlich weitergeben werden - müssen - an den Mitgliedern.
Resumee: Überlasse ich euch. |supergri

Thema Datenschutz. 
Da gehen mir wirklich ganz gewaltig die Nackenhaare hoch. Weniger bei der Verwaltung der Daten als bei der Kontrolle am Wasser. Never ever geht gar nicht fällt mir dazu ein. Mitgliedsausweis, Fischereischein und Marke(n). Ende Gelände.

Wobei ich durchaus zu Bedenken gebe, dass die Meisten hier überall mit eine Scheckkarte bezahlen. Die Meisten haben nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung was man aus Kontoauszüge lesen kann. Schaut euch die Kontoauszüge der letzten 3 Monate mal an. Wo geht ihr was einkaufen, treibt ihr Sport, seit ihr sozial engagiert, was habt ihr abonniert und wo habt ihr getankt? Deswegen zahle ich meistens in bar weil ich nicht ausgewertet werden möchte aber bestimmt wo anders werde. |rolleyes

Die Kernfrage scheint mir zu sein, welchen Nutzen - ausser einer Geldquelle zu erschaffen - hat der DAFV davon?

Das erinnert mich daran, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dass die EU ein App einführen möchte, dass man jeder Fischentnahme meldet.

Ich bin heilfroh und wem auch immer dankbar, dass ich zwischen 2 Extremen lebe darf. Vor 1955 war ..., danach war Freiheit / Leben pur und was seit Jahren im Werden ist (totaler Kontrolle und Überwachung) ... schweig.

Der Sommer kommt ... geniesst die Natur und fängt dicke Fische. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Wander, ich schätze Deine Kompetenz in der Arbeit für Angler und Du hast Dir einen excellenten Ruf in Hamburg erarbeitet. 

Somit sollten sich einige hier Deine Anmerkungen einfach mal genau und in Ruhe durchlesen, die kann ich so unterschreiben (außer das mit der Karte beim Bezahlen, ich zahle zu 99% mit Karte, liegt wohl am dänischen Blut in meinen Adern).

Wander, danke für Deine Anmerkungen und angemessene Kritik an dem Projekt!


----------



## Wegberger (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo Wander-HH,

grüsse in meine Heimat ... nur der Wind hat sich hier geändert. Leider.

Kann Lars nur zustimmen ... aber um Angler zu identifizieren und sie frühzeitig von Gewässer fernzuhalten ist das ein Superinstrument.

Wir belegen sogar unseren Naturschutz per Überwachung. Das ist das Angeln der Zukunft. Andere wollen uns von aussen Schaden ... der deutsche Angler wird von innen aufgelöst.

Aber man muss nur tief genug graben.... Argumente dafür findet man immer ....


----------



## Wander-HH (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wander, ich schätze Deine Kompetenz in der Arbeit für Angler und Du hast Dir einen excellenten Ruf in Hamburg erarbeitet.
> 
> Somit sollten sich einige hier Deine Anmerkungen einfach mal genau und in Ruhe durchlesen, die kann ich so unterschreiben (außer das mit der Karte beim Bezahlen, ich zahle zu 99% mit Karte, liegt wohl am dänischen Blut in meinen Adern).
> 
> Wander, danke für Deine Anmerkungen und angemessene Kritik an dem Projekt!


Danke Lars für die Blumen. :vik: Ab jetzt esse ich auch immer abends mein Teller leer. :q


----------



## raubangler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> ...
> Mitgliedsausweis, Fischereischein und Marke(n). Ende Gelände.
> ...




Und Stempel und Bild vom Kaiser.

Nicht mit der Zeit zu gehen, war bisher ja eher ein Vorwurf an den DAFV.
Nun tun sie es hier bei diesem Thema und werden trotzdem gefressen.

Das ganze lenkt aber nur von den eigentlichen Problemen mit dem DAFV ab.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Absicht? Weiß man nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Wobei ich durchaus zu Bedenken gebe, dass die meisten hier überall mit eine Scheckkarte bezahlen. Die Meisten haben nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung was man aus Kontoauszüge lesen kann. Schaut euch die Kontoauszüge der letzten 3 Monate mal an. Wo geht ihr was einkaufen, treibt ihr Sport, seit ihr sozial engagiert, was habt ihr abonniert und wo habt ihr getankt? Deswegen zahle ich meistens in bar weil ich nicht ausgewertet werden möchte aber bestimmt wo anders werde. |rolleyes



Zum Glück ist nicht jeder so gedankenlos ...

Wenn die Krankenversicherung, Autoversichung, Lebensversicherung u.a. mehr diese Datengrundlage zur Berechnung und Abschöpfung von höheren Risikobeiträgen nutzen werden, schlechte Ernährung und schlechte Gewohnheiten nur mal als Beispiel, dann fällt es vlt. einigen wie Schuppen von den Augen, aber dann ist es längst zu spät.

Kartenlesegeräte für den Kontrolletti am Wasser sehe ich aber nicht so wirklich, und ein bischen Grillen und Bügeln hat noch jeder Elektronik wirksam den Garaus gemacht.  :g
Also von daher bin ich mal gespannt, was so ein Kärtchengedöns soll, zumal sowas eher leichter als ein Papierausweisdokument nachzumachen ist, so ohne Unterschriften, Stempel etc.
Dazu noch so ein Ausdruck wie vom städtischen Parkautomaten, dann wäre der Make-my-Fischery-Scheinchen App Tür und Tor geöffnet ...


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kartenlesegeräte für den Kontrolletti am Wasser sehe ich aber nicht so wirklich,   ...


Nicht vergessen: das Dingens hat nix mit Gewässerzugang zu tun!


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> was so ein Kärtchengedöns soll,  ...


Das ist die entscheidende Frage.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen: das Dingens hat nix mit Gewässerzugang zu tun!
> 
> Das ist die entscheidende Frage.



Durch einen solchen Ausweis wird es für Vereine schwieriger bezüglich ihrer Mitgliedsstärke zu pfuschen. Was konnte bisher gemacht werden:

Ich habe als Verein 100 Mitglieder. Dem Verband melde ich aber nur 50 Mitglieder. Pässe gebe ich nur auf Wunsch der Mitglieder aus. Da haben in der Regel nicht viele ein Interesse daran. Kommt es zu einem Unfall, so dass ich den Versicherungsschutz des Verbandes benötige, stelle ich dem Verunfallten rückwirkend einen Verbands- Pass aus. Pässe und Marken für 50 Leute hat man ja und die werden selten alle auf einmal Verunfallen. Tatsächlich spart sich der Verein im Beistiel 50% der der Verbandskosten, ohne eine Leistungseinbuße zu haben. Bei zukünftig 9,50€ im RhFV sind das im Beispiel 475 €. 

Hat man nun den Maschinenlesbaren Ausweis, der über den DAFV bestellt werden muss, kann man nicht zurückdatieren, weil man die Ausweise nicht mehr selber herstellt! 

Noch Fragen, warum die LVs für diesen maschinenlesbaren Ausweis sind?

Wird der Ausweis eingeführt, wird es zu einer spontanen Vermehrung mittelbarer Mitglieder in den LVs kommen. Es sei denn, durch die Aktion werden so viele vergrätzt, dass sie austreten. Dies würde sich dann aber bei den Kündigungsfristen erst ein Jahr später auswirken. vermutlich würden die LVs erst mal über ihre gute Arbeit schwadronieren, dass es jetzt so viel mehr Mitglieder gibt.


----------



## daci7 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> [...]
> *Wird der Ausweis eingeführt, wird es zu einer spontanen Vermehrung mittelbarer Mitglieder in den LVs kommen. *Es sei denn, durch die Aktion werden so viele vergrätzt, dass sie austreten. Dies würde sich dann aber bei den Kündigungsfristen erst ein Jahr später auswirken. vermutlich würden die LVs erst mal über ihre gute Arbeit schwadronieren, dass es jetzt so viel mehr Mitglieder gibt.


Aber nur, wenn man dann immernoch Doppel- und Dreifachmitgliedschaften im Verband hat. Sollten diese dann wegfallen, weil ich ja nur einen Ausweis brauche/kriege sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Momentan sind die Mitgliederzahlen doch bestenfalls optimistische Schätzungen, da viele Leute eben in 2-3 Vereinen sind um Ihr Hobby richtig ausübern zu können und somit auch 2-3 mal an den Verband als Mitglieder gemeldet werden.
|wavey:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man dann immernoch Doppel- und Dreifachmitgliedschaften im Verband hat. Sollten diese dann wegfallen, weil ich ja nur einen Ausweis brauche/kriege sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Momentan sind die Mitgliederzahlen doch bestenfalls optimistische Schätzungen, da viele Leute eben in 2-3 Vereinen sind um Ihr Hobby richtig ausübern zu können und somit auch 2-3 mal an den Verband als Mitglieder gemeldet werden.
> |wavey:



Das wird so nicht kommen. Es wird auch weiterhin Mehrfachmitgliedschaften geben. Das wird man damit begründen, dass die Vereine ja auch ein entsprechendes Stimmrecht bei der Mitgliedsversammlung haben und eine Querprüfung aus Datenschutzgründen nicht möglich ist. Der neue Ausweis ist nicht dafür gedacht die Einnahmen der Verbände zu schmälern!


----------



## MS aus G (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Und wer sollte dann den Beitrag abführen?

Verein Nr.1 oder Nr.2 oder doch Nr.3??? Oder alles geteilt??? Na das gäbe dann aber ein durcheinander!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## smithie (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

alle 3...


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Und wer sollte dann den Beitrag abführen?
> Verein Nr.1 oder Nr.2 oder doch Nr.3??? Oder alles geteilt??? Na das gäbe dann aber ein durcheinander!!!
> Gruß Mario


Der Verein, in dem er zuerst eingetreten ist z.B.
Und nix "Durcheinander", genau für so etwas wäre eine digitale Verbandskarte brauchbar.
Aber wer glaubt, dass dieser Vorteil 'weitergegeben' werden würde, der schläft auch auf'm Baum.


----------



## MS aus G (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ach smithie hast Du ein Glück, das Ihr Euch das nicht antun müsst!!!

Aber auch ich habe Glück, denn wir sind erstmal raus aus dem Ganzen!!!

Was bin ich froh, das ich die Daten noch bei mir behalten kann!!!

Sollte sich in Zukunft Verbandsseitig mal was ändern, ob LV oder BV, haben wir keine Probleme dort wieder einzutreten!!! 

Nur leider war bislang das ganze "Auftreten" hier im AB alles andere als Kompetent!!! So das das wohl Träume bleiben werden!!!

Andere Frage: Hat eigentlich schon jemand diesen ach so tollen Ausweis/Karte??? Ist ja ab 01.2018, lt. Homepage, zu haben!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## smithie (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

naja, wenn Du hier in Bayern in 3 Vereinen bist, musst Du trotzdem 3x Landesverband zahlen (sofern alle 3 Mitglied sind).


----------



## MS aus G (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Es geht ja nicht um das Zahlen!

Wenn ich eine gewisse Gegenleistung für den Beitrag, der bei uns immerhin 11€/Mitglied beträgt, bekomme, ist das, meiner Meinung, in Ordnung!!! Für unseren Verein gab es leider nichts aber auch rein gar nichts!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ach smithie hast Du ein Glück, das Ihr Euch das nicht antun müsst!!!
> Aber auch ich habe Glück, denn wir sind erstmal raus aus dem Ganzen!!!


Ähem... auf der letzten GF-Tagung des DAFV (9.4. in Berlin), waren die Bayern auch dabei.
Grund? #c
Vielleicht lassen sie sich von der Kartenidee (TOP 7 der Tagung) ja auch anfixen... #t


----------



## smithie (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

dürfen nicht-Mitglieder so ein Gremium überhaupt besuchen...

so ein Ausweis wäre für mich auch ein guter wieder-eintritts-Grund...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Und wer sollte dann den Beitrag abführen?
> 
> Verein Nr.1 oder Nr.2 oder doch Nr.3??? Oder alles geteilt??? Na das gäbe dann aber ein durcheinander!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Nochmal, es ist nicht angedacht an der bisherigen Regelung, dass bei Mehrfachmitgliedschaft auch mehrfach abgerechnet wird irgend etwas zu ändern. Ist jemand in 5 Vereinen, die dem LV angehören, wird 5 mal gezahlt!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um das Zahlen!
> 
> Wenn ich eine gewisse Gegenleistung für den Beitrag, der bei uns immerhin 11€/Mitglied beträgt, bekomme, ist das, meiner Meinung, in Ordnung!!! Für unseren Verein gab es leider nichts aber auch rein gar nichts!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ein Kerproblem der meisten Verbände.


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ich musste dieses Thema nochmals ausgraben. Als alter Mann benötige ich manchmal mehr Zeit zum Nachdenken.

Der DAFV will einen Mitgliedsausweis erstellen. Soll er doch. Er benötigt ja nur *ca. 30 Mitgliedsausweise*, nämlich für die Verbände. Die Mitglieder in den Vereinen sind nicht Mitglied im Verband und ein Mitgliedsausweis des Verbandes für alle Vereinsmitglieder wäre eine "FÄLSCHUNG"?  oder vorgaukeln einer Unwahrheit.
Ich habe am 15. Mai ein Gespräch in Berlin und werde auch dazu, wenn gewünscht, einen Vorschlag machen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hab doch oben geschrieben, dass die Weitergabe der Daten völlig ok ist, wenn ich dieser ausdrücklich zugestimmt habe, beispielsweise via Satzung.
> .



Das geht so nicht, via Satzung der Datenweitergabe zustimmen. Da ist für jedes Mitglied eine Einzelerklärung notwendig mit der Wahlmöglicht Zustimmen:  Ja   Nein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich musste dieses Thema nochmals ausgraben. Als alter Mann benötige ich manchmal mehr Zeit zum Nachdenken.
> 
> Der DAFV will einen Mitgliedsausweis erstellen. Soll er doch. Er benötigt ja nur *ca. 30 Mitgliedsausweise*, nämlich für die Verbände. Die Mitglieder in den Vereinen sind nicht Mitglied im Verband und ein Mitgliedsausweis des Verbandes für alle Vereinsmitglieder wäre eine "FÄLSCHUNG"?  oder vorgaukeln einer Unwahrheit.
> Ich habe am 15. Mai ein Gespräch in Berlin und werde auch dazu, wenn gewünscht, einen Vorschlag machen.



Es sollen aber Ausweise für die mittelbaren Mitglieder der LVs sein und genau aus diesem Grund ist es auch ein datenschutzrechtliches Problem.


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Das müsste dann auch noch auf dem Ausweis stehen dass es  gar keine Mitglieder sind. Mitgliedsausweis für Nichtmitglieder oder so, eher ein Witz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das müsste dann auch noch auf dem Ausweis stehen dass es  gar keine Mitglieder sind. Mitgliedsausweis für Nichtmitglieder oder so, eher ein Witz.



Der Ausweis weist den Angler als ein Mitglied eines Angelvereins aus, der einem Landesverband angehört. Sieht man doch auf der HP des Verbandes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das geht so nicht, via Satzung der Datenweitergabe zustimmen. Da ist für jedes Mitglied eine Einzelerklärung notwendig mit der Wahlmöglicht Zustimmen:  Ja   Nein.



Nicht zwangsläufig. Es kommt auf die Definition der Aufgabe an, die der Dachverband erfüllt. Ist hier z.B. ganz gut ausgeführt: https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.datenschutz.de/datenschutz-im-verein/


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das geht so nicht, via Satzung der Datenweitergabe zustimmen. Da ist für jedes Mitglied eine Einzelerklärung notwendig mit der Wahlmöglicht Zustimmen:  Ja   Nein.



Wenn die Datenfreigabe in der Satzung steht, gilt sie für alle Mitglieder, die nach der Satzungsänderung in den Verein eintreten.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn die Datenfreigabe in der Satzung steht, gilt sie für alle Mitglieder, die nach der Satzungsänderung in den Verein eintreten.



Das halte ich für falsch,jeder muss der Datenweitergabe widersprechen oder zustimmen können.

Schau mal hier:

https://www.dsb-ratgeber.de/artikel/Datenschutz-im-Verein-darauf-sollten-Sie-achten.html

Also mein Anwalt würde sich freuen wenn es so wie du sagtest gehandhabt würde, lieber Kolja.

Für mich entscheidend sind folgende Sätze:
Verwenden Sie personenbezogene Daten nur für vereinsinterne Zwecke gemäß der Vereinssatzung.
Geben Sie die Daten nicht an Dritte weiter – es sei denn, Sie haben die schriftliche Einwilligung der betroffenen Person.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Das halte ich für falsch,jeder muss der Datenweitergabe widersprechen oder zustimmen können.
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> 
> ...



Der Aufnahmeantrag nimmt auf die Satzung Bezug. Mit Unterzeichnung des Aufnehmeantrags akzeptiert man den Inhalt der Satzung und damit auch die darin enthaltene Datenschutzerklärung. Der Aufnahmeantrag ist damit die Einverständniserklärung.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Sehe ich völlig anders, es muss mir auch in der Satzung das Recht auf Widerspruch meiner Datenweitergabe gegeben werden.

Ich glaube du als Anwalt machst es dir ein bisschen einfach.

Siehe auch hier:
Der Verein muss das „Datengeheimnis“ wahren. Er darf die gesammelten Daten somit nur im Rahmen des BDSG oder einer anderen Rechtsvorschrift nutzen. Die Satzung des Vereins ist keine „andere Rechtsvorschrift“ im Sinne des BDSG. Die Datenschutzbestimmungen können also nicht per Satzung eingeschränkt oder außer Kraft gesetzt werden. 

Aus dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Sehe ich völlig anders, es muss mir auch in der Satzung das Recht auf Widerspruch meiner Datenweitergabe gegeben werden.
> 
> Ich glaube du als Anwalt machst es dir ein bisschen einfach.
> 
> ...



Mir fiel beim nochmaligen Lesen auf, dass wir vermutlich etwas aneinander vorbei schreiben. Ich ging von einer Datenschutzklausel in der Satzung aus, in der das Prozedere beschrieben ist, wie der Verein die Daten für seine Vereinszwecke nutzt. Du schreibst vermutlich über eine Abgabe von Daten an Dritte, wenn es nicht den unmittelbaren Erfordernissen des Vereinsbetriebes dient. In diesem Fall ist es in der Tat nicht so einfach. Das ist ja gerade das Problem, dass der DAFV mit seinem maschinenlesbaren Ausweis übersieht.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ich hatte es so verstanden das der Verein per Satzung die Zustimmung der Weitergabe hätte, was nicht stimmt.
Aber du hast es ja jetzt auch richtig gestellt, und jetzt sind wir uns einig.

Das neue Datenschutzgesetz hat für die Vereinsführung gehörige Fallstricke,
und ein gut geschulter Datenschutzbeauftragter ist wohl bei größeren Vereinen unabdingbar. Auch kleine Vereine sollten auf einen externen Fachmann zugreifen können.

Um jetzt zum Ausweis zu kommen, das Ding dürfte sich somit als Totgeburt darstellen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hätte ich den Ausweis angeschaut wäre es klar gewesen.


----------



## MS aus G (21. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Jetzt nochmal meine Frage!!!

Da der Ausweis ja schon seit dem 01.01.2018 "angeboten" wird, und hier im Board ja viele dabei sind, hat den Ausweis denn schon jemand bekommen/beantragt/erhalten, und dann natürlich die nächste Frage, wie ist der Verband an die Daten gekommen???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Um jetzt zum Ausweis zu kommen, das Ding dürfte sich somit als Totgeburt darstellen.



Es zeigt ein weiteres Mal die völlige Inkompetenz des DAFV in rechtlichen Fragen. Es ist beschämend.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Hallo, 

mir ist das mit dem maschinenlesbaren Ausweis des DAFV egal, da wir in Bayern da eh nicht Mitglied sind. Aber zum Datenschutz; alles was im 
Netz gemacht wird ist mehr oder weniger öffentlich und kann durch "Spezialisten" manchmal legal, aber illegal so gut wie immer, abgegriffen werden. Da hilft kein Gesetz dagegen, da es immer wieder Typen oder auch Institutionen gibt, denen das egal ist und die auch kaum zu erwischen sind. Das ist nunmal der Preis des weltweit umspannenden Interets/EDV-Systems. Da kann man wenig dagegen tun - eigentlich gar nichts.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist das mit dem maschinenlesbaren Ausweis des DAFV egal, da wir in Bayern da eh nicht Mitglied sind. Aber zum Datenschutz; alles was im
> Netz gemacht wird ist mehr oder weniger öffentlich und kann durch "Spezialisten" manchmal legal, aber illegal so gut wie immer, abgegriffen werden. Da hilft kein Gesetz dagegen, da es immer wieder Typen oder auch Institutionen gibt, denen das egal ist und die auch kaum zu erwischen sind. Das ist nunmal der Preis des weltweit umspannenden Interets/EDV-Systems. Da kann man wenig dagegen tun - eigentlich gar nichts.
> ...


Ja, aber nur, weil es Diebe auf der Welt gibt, ist der Diebstahl noch lange nicht legal.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur, weil es Diebe auf der Welt gibt, ist der Diebstahl noch lange nicht legal.



Hallo,

ja, da hast Du schon recht, nur ich bin soweit Realist, dass ich weiss, dass es gegen Datenmissbrauch in der heutigen Zeit kaum wirksame Möglichkeiten gibt.#c

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> mir ist das mit dem maschinenlesbaren Ausweis des DAFV egal, da wir in Bayern da eh nicht Mitglied sind.


Heisst das zwingend, dass die Bayern sich so etwas nicht anschaffen?
Unabhängig vom BV?
Du hast doch Drähte zum LV, frag doch mal wie es dazu kam, dass sie auch auf der GF-Tagung des DAFV kürzlich vertreten waren.
Der Ausweis war dort auch eines der Themen.


----------



## MS aus G (22. April 2018)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Wie lange soll sich denn sowas hinziehen???

Nach 4 Monaten im Angebot und niemand weis etwas über diesen revolutionären, alles verbilligenden, die Welt verbessernden Ausweis!!!

Da bleibt ja mal wieder überhaupt keine Zeit für wirklich wichtige Dinge!!!

Wahrscheinlich muss erst noch jeder Verein seine Satzung, wegen dem tollen Ding ändern und im Jahre 2025 gibt es die dann, zwar schon wieder in veralteter Form für alle!!! 

Hurra, wieder ein Meilenstein in der Verbandspolitik geschafft!!! Oh, machen wir eine tolle Arbeit!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Stoni-Killer (11. März 2019)

*AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*

Ähm, ruhig geworden hier bei so einem brisantem Thema! 
Der Öffi des DAFV reist derweil durch die Lande und preist diesen Ausweis wie Sauerbier an.
Im LV Baden-Württemberg und  Westfalen-Lippe soll das Teil schon im Test laufen.

Eventuell hat ja einer aus den Bereich etwas zu dem Ausweis zu vermelden.

har det bra
Stoni-Killer


----------



## Kochtopf (11. März 2019)

Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> *AW: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV*
> 
> Ähm, ruhig geworden hier bei so einem brisantem Thema!
> Der Öffi des DAFV reist derweil durch die Lande und preist diesen Ausweis wie Sauerbier an.
> ...


War klar dass die das machen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. März 2019)

Ich sehe in dem Teil nach wie vor einen datenschutzrechtlichen Verstoß. Bereits das, was auf der Karte steht, sind personenbezogene Daten der mittelbaren Mitglieder, der LVs. Die Vereine, also die direkten Mitglieder dürfen diese Daten ihrer Mitglieder aber nicht ohne Weiteres an Dritte weitergeben. Der DAFV ist dritter, weil die Vereine nicht Mitglied des DAFV sind. Es kann auch kein Verein verpflichtet werden, diese Daten an den DAFV zu geben.


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2019)

Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Im LV Baden-Württemberg und  Westfalen-Lippe soll das Teil schon im Test laufen.


Die üblichen Verdächtigen...
Von Westfalen und Lippe hab ich dazu noch nix mitbekommen, ausser dass über das Sch***ding diskutiert wurde. Wer weiß was genaueres? Läuft das irgendwo als Projekt?
Nächsten Sonntand ist Jahreshauptversammlung von Westfalen und Lippe,
bin dabei, mal schauen mit was sie dann kommen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. März 2019)

Für mich so notwendig wie ein Kropf.Sollen ihr Geld in sinnvolle Sachen stecken.Kampf gegen Verbote die das Angeln und die Angler betreffen zb.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Für mich so notwendig wie ein Kropf.Sollen ihr Geld in sinnvolle Sachen stecken.Kampf gegen Verbote die das Angeln und die Angler betreffen zb.


Aus Sicht der LVs ist der Ausweis sinnvoll! Auf diese Weise kann sichergestellt werden, dass jedes mittelbare Mitglied einen Ausweis bekommt und mithin für dieses Mitglied Geld an den Verband fließt. Bislang werden die Verbands- Ausweise ja (zumindest in NRW) von den Vereinen ausgestellt. Gebraucht werden sie aber erst in einem Versicherungsfall. Dies gibt den Vereinen die theoretische Möglichkeit weniger Verbandsmarken zu ordern, als sie Mitglieder haben. Der Ausweis kann dann theoretisch bei Bedarf nachträglich rückdatiert ausgestellt werden. Diese (natürlich nur rein theoretische) Möglichkeit entfällt wenn der Ausweis über den DAFV geordert werden muss.


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Für mich so notwendig wie ein Kropf.Sollen ihr Geld in sinnvolle Sachen stecken.Kampf gegen Verbote die das Angeln und die Angler betreffen zb.


Stimme Kolja in allem zu
und ergänze:
Völlig unklar ist, 
welchen Aufwand ein Verein bei Aufnahme, Abmeldung, Verwaltung von Mitgliedern durch dieses Sch***ding hat.
Ein Nutzen für den Verein ist wiederum nicht erkennbar.
Ein Nutzen für den Angler schon mal gar nicht.

Und ich wette:
der einzig theoretische Nutzen für Verein & Angler,
das Ausfiltern von Doppel- & Mehrfach-Vereins-Mitgliedschaften,
also doppelte & mehrfache Verbandsbeiträge,
wird mit Sicherheit NICHT angepackt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Stimme Kolja in allem zu
> und ergänze:
> Völlig unklar ist,
> welchen Aufwand ein Verein bei Aufnahme, Abmeldung, Verwaltung von Mitgliedern durch dieses Sch***ding hat.
> ...


Das wurde, glaube ich, schon mitgeteilt, dass man daran nichts ändern will.


----------



## Black-Jack (13. März 2019)

Uns wurde so ein Teil bei der Mitgliederversammlung auch gezeigt. Aber die sind wohl noch nicht fertig und sollten etwas später ausgeteilt werden.
Von der Nutzung her: es ist klein, theoretisch wasserfest, man muss keine Marke einkleben.

Wunsch : Ich hätte gerne so ein Teil als Fischerschein mit so einer Zusatzfunktion, wo man die jeweilige Jahreskarte gespeichert wird.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2019)

Wer ist "uns"?
Und zum Rest: _oh Gott, oh Graus!_
Ein Chip im Arm hätte übrigens dieselben "Vorteile".


----------



## sebwu (13. März 2019)

du bist doch ein überholter dinosaurier


----------



## Black-Jack (14. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer ist "uns"?
> Und zum Rest: _oh Gott, oh Graus!_
> Ein Chip im Arm hätte übrigens dieselben "Vorteile".


Ich meine im Verein bei der letzten Mitgliederversammlung, wurde solche Karte gezeigt.

Keine Ahnung, wo du letzte Jahre verbracht hast, aber hast du etwa keine EC Karte, KK, Ausweis, Führerschein usw.?
Unter anderem, wenn man organisiert ist, ist man schon in einer Datenbank, oder glaubst du die machen es old school mäßig. Bezüglich die Sicherheit, keine Ahnung, wo das Problem liegt? Es ist dasselbe, wie im Papierform. Die Person, die es kontrolliert  muss nur wissen, ob diese Karte tatsächlich mir gehört und ob ich dazu berechtigt bin. Der einzige Nachteil ist wohl für den Aufseher, dass er so ein Lesegerät mitschleppen muss, aber who cares...

PS: Ach übrigens ein Chip im Arm ist genauso old school. Wozu die Mühe, die meisten haben eher ein Smartphone immer dabei. Es hat doch deutlich mehr Infos, als irdendein kleiner Chip im Arm.


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2019)

Lies doch erst mal mal vorherige Postings.
Da wird einiges zum Thema Datenschutz, Datensicherheit, Verwaltung der karte in den Vereinen, etc. gesagt.
Zum Sinn  einer solchen Karte ist bisher übrigens noch kein einziges Argument aufgetaucht, zumindest nicht im Sinne der Angler oder Vereine.
Es geht übrigens um den VERBANDSAUSWEIS, nicht um Gewässerkarte oder Fischereischein.
So was kontrolliert ein Aufseher o.ä. nicht, weil zum Angeln nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Forelle2000 (14. März 2019)

Nicht ganz richtig. Auch der Verbandsausweis kann beim Angeln eine Rolle spielen. Z.B. bekomme ich als Verbandsmitglied vergünstigt Tages- Wochen- oder Jahresangelkarten. Dazu muss ich aber meinen Verbandsausweis bei mir haben und der muss auch gültig sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Z.B. bekomme ich als Verbandsmitglied vergünstigt Tages- Wochen- oder Jahresangelkarten. Dazu muss ich aber meinen Verbandsausweis bei mir haben und der muss auch gültig sein.



Diesen Ausweis brauchst du nur um die vergünstigten Karten zu erwerben, den musst du aber deshalb noch lange nicht am Wasser dabei haben.
Am Wasser gilt, ob du einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein und die Gewässer bezogene Angelkarte dabei hast und sonst nichts!

Ich sehe es so wie auch Kolja schon erwähnt hat, der Ausweis dient nur dazu die Vereine dahin gehend zu kontrollieren, ob sie auch schön brav alle Mitglieder beim Verband gemeldet haben und somit dessen Kasse stimmt!
Und nicht etwa wie in meinem Verein, nur etwa die Hälfte der Mitglieder tatsächlich auch dem Verband bekannt ist, womit dem Verband natürlich einiges an Kohle entgeht.
Aber das ist ja bald Geschichte, spätestens dann wenn dieses schicke neue Kärtchen überall seine Verbreitung gefunden hat.
So manche hier können dies wohl kaum erwarten?
Mir persönlich ist es jedenfalls lieber, wenn die dem Verband entgangene Kohle als Fischbesatz eine sinnvolle Verwendung findet, als dieses tote Verbandspferd weiter zu füttern!

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Black-Jack schrieb:


> Wunsch : Ich hätte gerne so ein Teil als Fischerschein mit so einer Zusatzfunktion, wo man die jeweilige Jahreskarte gespeichert wird.



Das wird es aber wohl kaum geben, weil dieser Vereinsausweis, dessen Mitglied man nicht einmal ist, kein behördliches Dokument ersetzen kann.

https://www.dafv.de/service/ausweis.html

Laut DAFV soll der Ausweis ja für den Angler einen Mehrwert haben. Es steht nur leider nirgends, worin dieser liegen soll. Im verein brauchen wir das Teil nur, wenn es bei einem Versicherungsfall darum geht, dass es sich um ein Vereinsmitglied handelt. 

Am besten gefällt mir diese Passage auf der HP des DAFV:

_"Der Ausweis hat das Format einer Checkkarte im ISO-Format (86x54mm) und beinhaltet einen maschinenlesbaren Chip. Jede Karte ist ab Werk vom Hersteller mit einer weltweit eindeutigen Nummer versehen, dem so genannten Unique Identifier (UID). *Diese Nummer wird bei der Ausgabe des Ausweises als eindeutige Nummer für das jeweilige Mitglied erfasst. Anhand der Nummer lässt sich der Inhaber und dessen Daten zuordnen. Auf dem Chip der Karte werden keine personenbezogenen Daten gespeichert. *Der Chip (und damit die Nummer) ist per Near Field Communication (NFC) mit handelsüblichen Lesegeräten (z.B. Smartphone, USB-Lesegerät) auslesbar. Wenn Ihr Smartphone NFC-fähig ist probieren Sie es einfach aus. Halten Sie den Ausweis an Ihr Smartphone."_

Nee, is klar: Also die Nummer lässt sich eindeutig dem Mitglied zuordnen ohne das personenbezogene Daten darauf gespeichert sind. It´s magic!








Auch was auf dem Ausweis gedruckt ist, hat natürlich nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit personenbezogenen Daten zu tun. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich meine personenbezogenen Daten einem Verband geben möchte, der noch nicht einmal weiß, was personenbezogene Daten sind. 

Das Ganze ist eine Lachnummer und ich hoffe, dass möglichst viele Vereine und Angler diesen Quatsch mit Hinweis auf die DSGVO verweigern.


----------



## Black-Jack (14. März 2019)

Das ist auch nicht korrekt. Der Sportfischerpass MUSS sehr wohl mitgeführt werden. Siehe die Regel z. B. von PG Kurpfalz. Keine Ahnung wie es bei anderen aussieht.

Punkt 6
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-ce62e1-1552572004.jpg.html


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

Black-Jack schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht korrekt. Der Sportfischerpass MUSS sehr wohl mitgeführt werden. Siehe die Regel z. B. von PG Kurpfalz. Keine Ahnung wie es bei anderen aussieht.
> 
> Punkt 6
> https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-ce62e1-1552572004.jpg.html



Anscheinend hast du Recht, da ist in der Pfalz wohl die Daten Sammelwut ausgebrochen, erstaunlich das man nicht noch seine Geburtsurkunde bereit zu halten hat!
Der totale Irrwitz.
Würde mich noch interessieren ob sich die Gewässerkarten von nicht organisierten Anglern überhaupt von denen organisierter Angler unterscheiden lassen und wenn ja wie?
Außer am Preis natürlich.

Jürgen


----------



## Black-Jack (14. März 2019)

Dazu kommt noch die Strecken Übersichtskarte, die auch mitgeführt werden muss. Aber da gibt es ein kleines Problem und zwar ist diese Karte noch nicht mal fertig. 

Unter anderem wurde es erwähnt, dass man auf jeden Fall das Datum und die Strecke vor dem Angeln eintragen muss. Anscheinend wird es noch stärker kontrolliert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diesen Ausweis brauchst du nur um die vergünstigten Karten zu erwerben, den musst du aber deshalb noch lange nicht am Wasser dabei haben.
> Am Wasser gilt, ob du einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein und die Gewässer bezogene Angelkarte dabei hast und sonst nichts!



Das sieht meines Wissens nach bei vom Verband ausgegebenen Jahreskarten teils anders aus. Diese sind meines Wissens nach nur in Verbindung mit dem gültigen Fischerpass gültig und dieser muss mitgeführt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Würde mich noch interessieren ob sich die Gewässerkarten von nicht organisierten Anglern überhaupt von denen organisierter Angler unterscheiden lassen und wenn ja wie?
> Außer am Preis natürlich.



Ist hier in Franken ganz einfach: Der "nicht organisierte Angler" bekommt keine Jahreskarten. Diese werden nur vom Verband über dessen Vereine ausgegeben. Offen kaufen kann man Tages- und Wochenkarten.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

Black-Jack schrieb:


> Unter anderem wurde es erwähnt, dass man auf jeden Fall das Datum und die Strecke vor dem Angeln eintragen muss. Anscheinend wird es noch stärker kontrolliert.



Das kenne ich auch von der anderen Rheinseite in BW, das nervt, vor allem wenn man wie ich beim Spinnfischen dauernd die Stelle wechselt.
Ich hab dann teilweise abends 10 Einträge gemacht, leider zumeist OF (ohne Fang).



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sieht meines Wissens nach bei vom Verband ausgegebenen Jahreskarten teils anders aus. Diese sind meines Wissens nach nur in Verbindung mit dem gültigen Fischerpass gültig und dieser muss mitgeführt werden.



Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?
Wenn man, so wie du schreibst sowieso nur eine Jahreskarte als organisierter Angler bekommt, dann ist doch bei einer Kontrolle auch klar, Jahreskarte-also organisiert.
Es stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, was macht denn den Unterschied bei einem eventuellen Regelverstoß aus, vom Vereinsangler oder eben nicht Vereinsangler?
Ich hoffe doch der Vereinsangler wird dann stärker sanktioniert, oder doch eher anders rum?

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Black-Jack schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht korrekt. Der Sportfischerpass MUSS sehr wohl mitgeführt werden. Siehe die Regel z. B. von PG Kurpfalz. Keine Ahnung wie es bei anderen aussieht.
> 
> Punkt 6
> https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-ce62e1-1552572004.jpg.html


Und welchen Mehrwert hat jetzt der neue Verbandsausweiß?


----------



## MarkusZ (14. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?
> Wenn man, so wie du schreibst _*sowieso nur eine Jahreskarte als organisierter Angler bekommt*_, dann ist doch bei einer Kontrolle auch klar, Jahreskarte-also organisiert.
> Jürgen



Bekommen dürfte, wäre korrekt.

Nachdem immer wieder nicht organsierte Angler mit Jahreskarten aufgefallen sind, wurden die Verbandsmiglieder verpflichtet zusätzlich auch noch den Verbandsausweis mit eingeklebter Jahresmarke und die Jahreskarte des Vereins vorzuzeigen.

So will man sicherstellen, dass wirklich nur aktive Vereins/Verbandsmitglieder legal mit der Jahreskarte angeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

@MarkusZ, das ist mal eine Erklärung!

Jürgen


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. März 2019)

Hi Kolja,
es soll wohl so sein!!
beim Lesen des Chips per Lesegerät / NFC - Smartphone  wird eine URL ausgegeben, die dann direkt auf die Datenbank verweist. Die dort hinterlegten Daten werden dann je nach Zulässigkeit des Benutzers, die Daten des Karteninhabers angezeigt. Der muss sich dann allerdings mit einem Ausweisdokument ausweisen, das ihm die Karte auch gehört!!. Zukünftige Anwendungen mit der Karte sind noch gar nicht beschrieben oder in Planung( möglicherweise).  Aber wer weiß was da noch kommt.
übrigens, wenn heute einer sagt, das xxxxx machen wir nicht, dann heißt das nicht, das es nicht in naher Zukunft doch gemacht wird! Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt!!

Greetz Stoni-Killer



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das wird es aber wohl kaum geben, weil dieser Vereinsausweis, dessen Mitglied man nicht einmal ist, kein behördliches Dokument ersetzen kann.
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/service/ausweis.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Black-Jack (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und welchen Mehrwert hat jetzt der neue Verbandsausweiß?


Für mich persönlich: klein und wasserfest.
Wenn man noch den Fischerschein so gestaltet, wäre es top. Er muss nicht mal irgendwelche Zusatzfunktionen haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn man, so wie du schreibst sowieso nur eine Jahreskarte als organisierter Angler bekommt, dann ist doch bei einer Kontrolle auch klar, Jahreskarte-also organisiert.


 
Es geht offensichtlich um Fälle, wo Jahreskarten blanko ausgegeben wurden/werden und dann den Besitzer wechseln. Als Angler darf man wegen der Limitierung der erlaubten Gewässerbesuche ja durchaus mehrere Jahreskarten kaufen (was bei mir im Verein von "Hardcore-Anglern" auch immer wieder gemacht wird)


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht offensichtlich um Fälle, wo Jahreskarten blanko ausgegeben wurden/werden und dann den Besitzer wechseln. Als Angler darf man wegen der Limitierung der erlaubten Gewässerbesuche ja *durchaus mehrere Jahreskarten kaufen* (was bei mir im Verein von "Hardcore-Anglern" auch immer wieder gemacht wird)



Aber eigentlich nur nacheinander, also neue Karte gegen Rückgabe der alten Karte.  Gibt aber auch Kollegen, die mehrere Karten gleichzeitig haben.

Das Missbrauchspotential wird halt von einigen auch genutzt.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (15. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich nur nacheinander, also neue Karte gegen Rückgabe der alten Karte.  Gibt aber auch Kollegen, die mehrere Karten gleichzeitig haben.
> 
> Das Missbrauchspotential wird halt von einigen auch genutzt.



Hallo,
was sprecht ihr in dem Zusammenhang von irgendwelchen Jahreskarten?? Es geht hierbei nur um den DAFV Ausweis! von Papierform in Checkkartenform ..
Dieser wird vorerst mit einer Holo-Marke beklebt, analog zu der DAFV Marke in den DAFV Ausweis.

Greetz Stoni-Killer


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was sprecht ihr in dem Zusammenhang von irgendwelchen Jahreskarten?? Es geht hierbei nur um den DAFV Ausweis! von Papierform in Checkkartenform ..
> Dieser wird vorerst mit einer Holo-Marke beklebt, analog zu der DAFV Marke in den DAFV Ausweis.
> 
> Greetz Stoni-Killer



Es geht um Jahreserlaubnisscheine für Gewässer, die nur in Verbindung mit einer Verbandsmitgliedschaft gültig sind.

Mit dem DAFV-Ausweis hat das in der Tat nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was sprecht ihr in dem Zusammenhang von irgendwelchen Jahreskarten?? Es geht hierbei nur um den DAFV Ausweis! von Papierform in Checkkartenform ..
> Dieser wird vorerst mit einer Holo-Marke beklebt, analog zu der DAFV Marke in den DAFV Ausweis.
> 
> Greetz Stoni-Killer



Und wofür wird diese Karte benötigt?

Antwort:
Um Betrug mit der Fischereierlaubnis- Jahreskarte welche von den LFV ausgegeben wird zu erschweren.
Viele Vereine haben derzeit Blanko Ausweise und Jahreskarten.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Vereine diese Blanko Jahreskarten unter der Hand verkaufen.
Also sind diese Jahreskarten nur mit einem DAFV Ausweis gültig...(LFV haben nicht unbedingt eigene Ausweise)
Diesen alten DAFV Ausweis könnte man, da er Blanko ist...auch unter der Hand verkaufen.
Somit entfallen für den LFV die Mitgliedsbeiträge.

Bei einer Digitalisierung hat man eine besser Kontrolle von alle dem.

Ach...
und das Marken kleben im Zeitalter guter Farbkopierer...


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Mit dem DAFV-Ausweis hat das in der Tat nichts zu tun.


und ich dachte immer, der Thread heißt: Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis des DAFV.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (15. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und wofür wird diese Karte benötigt?
> 
> Antwort:
> Um Betrug mit der Fischereierlaubnis- Jahreskarte welche von den LFV ausgegeben wird zu erschweren.
> ...



-------------------------------------------------
!!! Nochmal...
der neue Ausweis in Kartenformat löst ( soll , so die Planung) lediglich das alte grüne DAFV Heft ab, in dem die länglichen 10x2 cm Streifen eingeklebt werden.
Diese Ausweise (möglicherweise in anderen Länder anders gehandhabt) vom Verein ausgegeben, mit den Marken die zuvor beim zugehörigen Landesverband gekauft wurden und als Nachweis gelten, das der DAFV Beitrag vom Verein über den Landesverband an den DAFV überwiesen wurde. Sonst nix!
Was dann noch zusätzlich in verschieden Landesverbänden oder Vereinen damit verbunden wird, hat nix mit dem aussehen diese Ausweise zu tun!
SK


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

Ich bleibe dabei, datenschutzrechtlich dürfen die Landesverbände keine Daten von Mitgliedern an den DAFV (Dritte) übermitteln, auch nicht duch eine Satzungsänderung. Ohne Zustimmung läuft da nichts...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> -------------------------------------------------
> !!! Nochmal...
> der neue Ausweis in Kartenformat löst ( soll , so die Planung) lediglich das alte grüne DAFV Heft ab, in dem die länglichen 10x2 cm Streifen eingeklebt werden.
> Diese Ausweise (möglicherweise in anderen Länder anders gehandhabt) vom Verein ausgegeben, mit den Marken die zuvor beim zugehörigen Landesverband gekauft wurden und als Nachweis gelten, das der DAFV Beitrag vom Verein über den Landesverband an den DAFV überwiesen wurde. Sonst nix!
> ...



Und warum soll er dies?

Das ist ein digitallesbarer Ausweis mit welchen Daten beim DAFV, LFV und Druckerei hinterlegt werden!

Es geht nicht um Optik! Das hat nichts mit ledeglich zu tun.
Nur weil das Teil evtl. Platzsparender ist werden nicht diese Unkosten in Kauf genommen.

Für die Optik reicht eine Karte DAFV
Ohne weitere Angaben.

Mit diesem teil kann man elektronisch erfassen wo Du Angelst, Wann Du Angelst
Daraus kann man ein profil erstellen und Dich mit Werbung zu müllen.
Das als Randerscheinung

Und wenn mir jetzt einer kommt mit ich habe nix zu verbergen..
Dann lache ich.

Davon ab, warum muss der Angler belegen können, das er den Mitgliedsbeitrag gezahlt Hat? Der Angler ist kein Mitglied im DAFV. 
Also was soll der Quatsch?


----------



## Stoni-Killer (15. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, datenschutzrechtlich dürfen die Landesverbände keine Daten von Mitgliedern an den DAFV (Dritte) übermitteln, auch nicht duch eine Satzungsänderung. Ohne Zustimmung läuft da nichts...



Stimmt,
zur Zeit werden ja lediglich Marken bestellt durch die LV´s mit denen nachgewiesen wird, wie viele Mitglieder in den angeschlossenen Vereinen gemeldet sind. Also völlig Anonym, die Marken waren nur der Beleg im DAFV Heft, das der Verein über den LV das Geld abgeführt hat. Das Problem der Doppelmitgliedschaften wird sich erstmal nicht ändern (bringt auch Geld) da die Datenbank aus Datenrechtlichen Gründen nicht danach durchsucht werden kann. So What
Bin gespannt wie es da weiter geht....
Greeetz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, datenschutzrechtlich dürfen die Landesverbände keine Daten von Mitgliedern an den DAFV (Dritte) übermitteln, auch nicht duch eine Satzungsänderung. Ohne Zustimmung läuft da nichts...



Dann werfen se Dich raus.  
Ohne Zustimmung kein Angeln


----------



## Stoni-Killer (15. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Dann werfen se Dich raus.
> Ohne Zustimmung kein Angeln



Hmm, glaube ich erst mal nicht, der DAFV vertritt ja mal gerade noch 500000 Organisierte Angler, dann würden es ja eventuell noch weniger werden...ob das so gewollt ist...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Hmm, glaube ich erst mal nicht, der DAFV vertritt ja mal gerade noch 500000 Organisierte Angler, dann würden es ja eventuell noch weniger werden...ob das so gewollt ist...



Der DAFV vertritt keine Angler sondern die LFV.

Und es wird wohl kein Angler wegen dem Datenschutz auf seine Gewässer, aufs Angeln verzichten wollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

Dann würde ich sicherlich mal meine Juristen kontaktieren...


----------



## Stoni-Killer (15. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Der DAFV vertritt keine Angler sondern die LFV.
> 
> Und es wird wohl kein Angler wegen dem Datenschutz auf seine Gewässer, aufs Angeln verzichten wollen.


… nun werde mal nicht kleinlich!

der DAFV hat die LV´s als Mitglieder und deren Mitglieder sind die Vereine ! und diese Mitglieder bezahlen mit Ihrer Abgabe den DAFV, daher sind sie als "mittelbare Mitglieder" anzusehen.  Wir wissen also alle wovon wir sprechen, auch wenn der eine oder andere es mal anders ausdrückt.
es ändert nix

Gruß SK


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2019)

Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> … nun werde mal nicht kleinlich!
> 
> der DAFV hat die LV´s als Mitglieder und deren Mitglieder sind die Vereine ! und diese Mitglieder bezahlen mit Ihrer Abgabe den DAFV, daher sind sie als "mittelbare Mitglieder" anzusehen.  Wir wissen also alle wovon wir sprechen, auch wenn der eine oder andere es mal anders ausdrückt.
> es ändert nix
> ...


Nicht ganz: Der DAFV vertritt die LVs. Die LVs sind die einzigen, die von dem neuen Ausweis profitieren, weil es dadurch nicht mehr möglich ist, weniger Mitglieder an den LV zu melden, als der Angelverein hat. Nur wenn die LV die elektronischen Möglichkeiten nutzen würden, um Doppelmitgliedschaften zu ermittel und beitragsmäßig zu berücksichtigen, hätten die Vereine etwas davon. Für den einzelnen Angler gibt es überhaupt keinen Vorteil, sondern nur den Nachteil, dass eine weitere Stelle seine Daten verwaltet. Am liebsten wäre es den LVs wenn die Beiträge von jedem Angler schon mit der Fischereiabgabe erhoben und an sie abgeführt würden. Die LVs halten sich für Behörden. Als Dienstleister für Angler begreifen sie sich jedenfalls nicht. Bestenfalls noch als Dienstleister für die Vereine. Diese Dienstleistungen werden in erheblichem Maße durch die Fischereiabgabe finanziert und den Vereinen dann als Leistung ihres Verbandes angepriesen. In Wahrheit sind es Dienstleistungen, die von allen Anglern finanziert werden, aber bestenfalls den angeschlossenen Vereinen zugute kommen. Bereits die Abrechnung der LV-Beiträge ist eine Zumutung. Ein neues Mitglied, dass im Dezember in den Verein kommt kostet (jedenfalls bei RhFV) den gleichen Beitrag, wie ein Mitglied, dass am 01.01. des selben Jahres in den Verein gekommen ist. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Vereine in solchen Fällen, dass neue Mitglied dann erst im Jahr gemeldet haben. Sollte es zu einem Versicherungsfall kommen, hat man dann halt einen Ausweis als Verein rückdatiert. Das ist jetzt ausgeschlossen, weil der Verein die Verbandsausweise nicht mehr selber ausstellt. Früher wurden dem LV auch nicht die Namen und Anschriften der Vereinsmitglieder mitgeteilt. Jetzt hat der LV über den DAFV darauf Zugriff. Für was?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Kolja  so ist es.

Und ein weiterer positive Aspket ist die Sache mit der LFV Jahresfischereiberechtigung.
Welcher MarkusZ auch bereits erwähnte.

Kein DAFV Ausweis und keine Beitragsmarke kann mehr unter dem Tisch fallen.
Die LFV haben volle Kontrolle.

Und diese Datenerhebung kann einfach ausgebaut werden. Stückchen für Stückchen.
Wann wie wo geangelt wird, welches Vergehen, Notizen der Fischereiaufsicht (Nase gefällt nicht, unbequemes Mitglied stellt zu viele Fragen) etc. etc. etc.
Für jeden Kontrolleur abrufbar.
Wer kontrolliert dies?


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sicherlich mal meine Juristen kontaktieren...



richtig, und ich wette, das kann für den Verein / Verband ganz schön teuer und ärgerlich werden.


----------



## smithie (18. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bekommen dürfte, wäre korrekt.
> 
> Nachdem immer wieder nicht organsierte Angler mit Jahreskarten aufgefallen sind, wurden die Verbandsmiglieder verpflichtet zusätzlich auch noch den Verbandsausweis mit eingeklebter Jahresmarke und die Jahreskarte des Vereins vorzuzeigen.
> 
> So will man sicherstellen, dass wirklich nur aktive Vereins/Verbandsmitglieder legal mit der Jahreskarte angeln.


Hm, d.h. die Unzulänglichkeiten bei der (Jahres-)Kartenausgabe sollen also dadurch gelöst werden? 
Finde ich ... eigenartig ...



Generell wäre es spannend zu wissen, ob die angeblichen Mehreinnahmen wegen exakter Mitgliedermeldung höher sind als die zusätzlichen Kosten für den neuen Ausweis.
Ich habe ein Gefühl dazu...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. März 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Hm, d.h. die Unzulänglichkeiten bei der (Jahres-)Kartenausgabe sollen also dadurch gelöst werden?
> Finde ich ... eigenartig ...
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt komm mal nicht mit so rationalen Argumenten ...


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2019)

Eben!
Das Ding ist doch "klein und wasserfest".
Damit ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die LFV haben volle Kontrolle.
> 
> Und diese Datenerhebung kann einfach ausgebaut werden. Stückchen für Stückchen.
> Wann wie wo geangelt wird, (...)
> ...


 Und da hört es auf! Denn mal eben auslesen durch einen privaten Fischereiaufseher, der sich dann (theoretisch) ein Bewegungsprofil von Anglern erstellen könnte, hört der Spaß auf. Ohne hoheitliche Aufgaben/ ohne Führungszeugnis/ ohne Nachweis einer entsprechenden Sicherung der Lesegeräte (Smartphone) darf jemand meine Daten elektronisch verarbeiten? Der verliert sein (privates) Smartphone und was passiert dann mit meinen Daten? Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass der keine Daten und miT GPS verknüpft speichert? Ich denke mit Smartphone und App wird das rechtlich nicht möglich sein. Ich denke Kolja braucht sich um seine Zukunft keine Sorgen zu machen... ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2019)

Wenn ich schon immer "Smartphone" in diesem Zusammehang lese... 
Es gibt immer noch viele Leute, die ein solches nicht besitzen, nicht haben wollen, sich nicht leisten können.
Dazu kommt bei allen anderen: Handy kaputt, in Reparatur, gestohlen, verloren, Akku leer,...
Der Zugang zum Angeln darf nicht an so ein sch*** Rumschubshandy gebunden sein; niemals!


----------



## smithie (19. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Jetzt komm mal nicht mit so rationalen Argumenten ...


Sorry - manchmal überkommt's mich.......


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer "Smartphone" in diesem Zusammehang lese...
> Es gibt immer noch viele Leute, die ein solches nicht besitzen, nicht haben wollen, sich nicht leisten können.
> Dazu kommt bei allen anderen: Handy kaputt, in Reparatur, gestohlen, verloren, Akku leer,...
> Der Zugang zum Angeln darf nicht an so ein sch*** Rumschubshandy gebunden sein; niemals!



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Mein Handy (Schmarrphone habe ich gar nicht) wäre das Letzte, was ich beim Angeln mitnehmen würde. Ich gehe ja zum Angeln und nicht zum telefonieren.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Black-Jack (19. März 2019)

Die Smartphones haben nun mal auch die andere Funktionen außer telefonieren. Aber sogar die Telefonfunktion kann sich im Not sehr nützlich erweisen.

PS: Und warum denkt ihr "alle", dass dieser "fiese" Fischausseher den Zugriff auf ihre komplette Daten haben wird? Es ist doch nicht notwendig. Die Name und ID wird doch drauf stehen. d.h. der Identität kann man beim Bedarf offline bestätigen.
 Für die Bestätigung einer Mitgliedschaft reichen doch ID und noch irgendeinen Eintrag, wo stehen würde, dass diese ID gültig wäre. d.h. Im Falle, wenn irgendeinen Blödmännchen sein Smartphone verliert, außer irgendeine dubiose Nummer und "gültig" wird es nichts davon haben. 
Aber auch in dem Fall gibt es Wege, um das Ganze zu erschweren. z.B. den Zugriff auf der Datenbank muss nur online mit der Authentifizierung erfolgen. Das Smartphone kann man verschlüsseln. Und nein damit ist keine Muster Entsperrung (oder so ähnliches) gemeint, sondern richtig verschlüsseln. Es verbraucht zwar Ressourcen, aber die aktuelle Smartphone im Mittleren Bereich sind durchaus dazu in der Lage.

d.h. Im Großen und ganzen müssen sie das Ganze nur richtig umsetzen. Aber anscheinend ist es der Punkt, wo die meisten hier zweifeln, ob diese Personen tatsächlich in der Lage sind, so etwas zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer "Smartphone" in diesem Zusammehang lese...
> Es gibt immer noch viele Leute, die ein solches nicht besitzen, nicht haben wollen, sich nicht leisten können.
> Dazu kommt bei allen anderen: Handy kaputt, in Reparatur, gestohlen, verloren, Akku leer,...
> Der Zugang zum Angeln darf nicht an so ein sch*** Rumschubshandy gebunden sein; niemals!



Ich meine das in diesem Fall nicht auf Angler bezogen, sondern auf die Aufseher! Gucken wir uns doch mal die Erlaubnisscheine an- ich habe gerade mal meinen aktuellen QR-Code ausgelesen. Ich denke, da hat sich kaum einer mal Gedanken drüber gemacht. So, jetzt liest er das aus und speichert das auf seinem privaten Smartphone- und dann?

So sieht das dann mit den gespeicherten Infos aus (ein paar meiner persönlichen Daten habe ich natürlich unkenntlich gemacht).





Auf so einem Mitgliederausweis kann man natürlich noch viel mehr abspeichern....


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2019)

Black-Jack schrieb:


> D
> Aber auch in dem Fall gibt es Wege, um das Ganze zu erschweren. z.B. den Zugriff auf der Datenbank muss nur online mit der Authentifizierung erfolgen. Das Smartphone kann man verschlüsseln. Und nein damit ist keine Muster Entsperrung (oder so ähnliches) gemeint, sondern richtig verschlüsseln. Es verbraucht zwar Ressourcen, aber die aktuelle Smartphone im Mittleren Bereich sind durchaus dazu in der Lage.
> 
> d.h. Im Großen und ganzen müssen sie das Ganze nur richtig umsetzen. Aber anscheinend ist es der Punkt, wo die meisten hier zweifeln, ob diese Personen tatsächlich in der Lage sind, so etwas zu bewerkstelligen.



Klar kann ein Smartphon so etwas, aber ich nicht. und sicherlich die wenigsten Angler Ü50.
Die müssten sich blind auf alles verlassen und ich bin mir sicher, sie sind dann verlassen.


----------



## Ladi74 (20. März 2019)

@Brillendorsch 
Bin Mitte 40 und stehe mit dem Smartphone usw. auf Kriegsfuss. Ich nutze es, aber das wars auch.
Wenn was nicht so funzt, wie ich das will, wende ich mich an die Generation u30 bzw. knapp ü30.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> Bin Mitte 40 und stehe mit dem Smartphone usw. auf Kriegsfuss. Ich nutze es, aber das wars auch.
> Wenn was nicht so funzt, wie ich das will, wende ich mich an die Generation u30 bzw. knapp ü30.



OT, 
manchmal wundere ich mich, dass man mit dem Teil auch telefonieren kann


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> OT,
> manchmal wundere ich mich, dass man mit dem Teil auch telefonieren kann


Hallo,

ich denke eher, dass man mit dem Teil auch schnackseln kann. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, dass Männlein wie Weiblein ständig an dem Ding rumfingern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. Juli 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> *AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*
> 
> 
> Die Kopfdichtung deines Autos hat auch nur einen Materialwert von vielleicht 'nem €uro.
> ...



Da in einem anderen Thread aktuell ja wieder dank @tibulski s Werbung über den "neuen digitalen Verbandsausweis" diskutiert wird, hole ich diesen Thread mal wieder hoch.

Nicht wundern: Der ist knapp zweieinhalb Jahre alt. Aber Gut Ding will ja Weile haben ;-)

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Welchen Vorteil habe ich denn nun, wenn mein Verbandsausweis in digitaler Form vorliegt? Ist dann die PEsT weniger aktiv, stehen mir mehr Gewässer zur Verfügung, bekomme ich Rabatte? Oder ist es nur Mittel zum Zweck, damit sich ein bestimmter Personenkreis ein Denkmal errichtet?

Erklärt es mir, ich weiss es nicht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil habe ich denn nun, wenn mein Verbandsausweis in digitaler Form vorliegt? Ist dann die PEsT weniger aktiv, stehen mir mehr Gewässer zur Verfügung, bekomme ich Rabatte? Oder ist es nur Mittel zum Zweck, damit sich ein bestimmter Personenkreis ein Denkmal errichtet?
> 
> Erklärt es mir, ich weiss es nicht!



Du bist endlich modern! Und in der Mitte des Zeitalters angekommen!


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube, der Vorteil ist, das der Ausweis nun in diese kleinen Checkkartenfächer im Portemonnaie passt. Ausserdem kann nun man damit ...Substanzen zerkleinern.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann nun man damit ...Substanzen zerkleinern.


Nimmt man dafür nicht den Führerschein, damit die Polizei damit auch in Berührung kommt ?


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nimmt man dafür nicht den Führerschein, damit die Polizei damit auch in Berührung kommt ?




Ich schätze, die 5 tonnen oder so in ihrer Asservatenkammer bieten ausreichend Berührungspunkte,
alles klar, Herr Komissar,
Hg
Minimax

Aber der Führerschein ist ein gutes Ontopic-Stichwort, genauso wie der Perso: Die sind ja auch auf Scheckkartenformat mit
ganz vielen tollen Features (welchen bloss?) umgestellt worden. Also, zum Knöllchen kriegen oder für Bwerbungen kanns nicht sein,
da muss man die immer noch kopieren und einschicken. 
Scheint so ne Art Passdokument-Mode zu sein, wo eben auch der Daffau mitmischen möchte, sozusagen die Übergangsstufe zwischen
alter Papier-Fleppe und subkutanem Chip.


----------



## doebelfaenger (28. Juli 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> OL:  Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein.



Das hier ist ein Zitat von Olaf @tibulski aus dem AB-Interview vom 2. März 2018.

Wenn der DAFV damals (VOR ZWEIEINHALB JAHREN) den Verbandsausweis "GERADE EINFÜHRT" und hier doch unter den Usern einige Unsicherheit herrscht, warum das Teil kommen und was es alles können soll, kann er doch vielleicht jetzt mal die Antworten bringen sowie Konzept und Zeitplan genau vorstellen.

Wie sagte er hier im AB die Tage so schön: Die Niederländer hätten ihn eingeladen,  "DA WIR KONZEPTIONELL DEUTLICH WEITER SIND."

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Wie sagte er hier im AB die Tage so schön: Die Niederländer hätten ihn eingeladen,  "DA WIR KONZEPTIONELL DEUTLICH WEITER SIND."



Wer so etwas sagt muss erklären können, wie man die privaten Eigentumsrechte, die nun mal insbesondere in den Alten Bundesländern herrschen, und die in Deutschland herrschende Rechtsposition "Angeln nur zu Hege- und Ernährungszwecken", mit entsprechender Limitierung des Angelns an Gewässern, in diesem Konzept berücksichtigt. Dazu kommt aber gar nix. Alles Gerede ohne Substanz (und es fehlt wohl auch an Wissen).


----------



## smithie (28. Juli 2020)

ist doch relativ einfach: die Situation der Eigentumsrechte kann ich nicht ändern.
Ich kann als Verband nur versuchen, so viele wie möglich Fischereirechte an mich zu bringen und schaffe damit eine Abhängigkeit von mir als Verband (und meinen damit nichts zu tun habenden Meinungen und Vorstellungen vom Angeln in Deutschland [ein Fisch wird man auf einem der Plakate der Image Aktion nicht finden])

Mit dem Plastikkärtchen hat das erstmal wenig zu tun - vielleicht baue ich darum noch eine Art von Bonus-System oder schaffe vereinfachter Kontrollmöglichkeiten o.ä.


----------



## tibulski (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, warum das immer gleich so agressiv wird. Aber egal, hab ja schon viele Jahre in diesem und anderen Foren hinter mir.  



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer so etwas sagt muss erklären können, wie man die privaten Eigentumsrechte, die nun mal insbesondere in den Alten Bundesländern herrschen, und die in Deutschland herrschende Rechtsposition "Angeln nur zu Hege- und Ernährungszwecken", mit entsprechender Limitierung des Angelns an Gewässern, in diesem Konzept berücksichtigt. Dazu kommt aber gar nix. Alles Gerede ohne Substanz (und es fehlt wohl auch an Wissen).



Ich war vor meiner Zeit im Landesverband und jetzt im Bundesverband selber einige Jahre im Vorstand eines großen Angelvereins am Bodensee und habe meine Vorsitzenden damals gefragt, ob wir nicht Gastkarten für unsere Vereinsgewässer ausgeben wollen. Der meinet nur: "Gastkarten? Was haben wir davon? Da angeln uns die anderen doch nur die Fische weg.". Wenn es aber ein System gäbe, bei dem man "kontrolliert" Gastkarten ausgeben kann und dafür die Angler aus dem eigenen Verein auch vergünstigte Zugänge zu anderen Gewässern bekommen, dann sieht die Bereitschaft schon ganz anders aus. Das hatten wir damals auch schon mit benachbarten Vereinen in bilateraler Absprache praktiziert. Wenn man das deutschlandweit denkt, sehe ich da eine Chance auch für die (wie du richtig sagst) privaten und weit verteilten Eigentumsrechte insbesondere in den alten Bundesländern eine Lösung für die komplizierten Zugänge zu finden. Das ist in den Niederlanden auch nicht so viel anders.

Die Ausweise können vom Konzept noch viel mehr, durch die Maschinenlesbarkeit und die Möglichkeit diese kontaktlose auf Gültigkeit zu überprüfen und die eindeutige ID auszulesen, kann jeder Händler, Guide, Ferienhausvermieter oder Anbieter von sonstigen Dienstleistungen überlegen, ob er organisierten Anglern nicht einen Angebot machen möchte und das ganz ohne unser zutun. 

Beispiel: Dein lokaler Angelhändler möchte Gewässerwarten 10% Rabatt auf Wathosen geben. Du bringst den Ausweis mit, er sagt ich habe seit gestern eine Aktion für Gewässerwarte - er hält den Ausweis an ein beliebiges Smartphone und kann überprüfen das du organisierter Angler bist und wenn wir das ermöglichen auch das du Gewässerwart in deinem Verein bist. Im Grunde kann er und andere Anbieter sich jeden Tag eine neue Aktion ausdenken. Wir müssen dazu weder Verträge schließen noch Lesegeräte ausgeben oder etwas anderes tun.

Wir haben Fährlinien die uns angefragt haben, ob sie Anglern vergünstigte Angebote für Reisen nach Norwegen machen können - Anglerausweis vorzeigen und vergünstigt nach Norwegen fahren.

Aber auch Slipstellen und Parkplätze an der Küste oder großen Seen und Flüssen könnten sich Kontaktlos über die Ausweise öffnen lassen. Das Konzept gibt es her, mit der Umsetzung sind wir natürlich noch lange nicht so weit, aber wenn wir nicht irgendwann anfangen, wird das nie was und alle schimpfen nur über die katastrophalen Verhältnisse in Deutschland. Warum sollte Deutschland (Bund und Land) nicht auch Infrastrukturmaßnahmen für Angler schaffen? Andere Länder haben das längst erkannt. Aber dafür brauchen wir eine gewisse Organisation bzw. einen Ausweis der das technisch ermöglicht.

Ich habe das Konzept schon vor diversen Versammlungsräumen mit einem Saal von Vereinsvorsitzenden bei einigen Verbänden in Deutschland vorgestellt. Hab immer mal was dazugelernt, aber grundsätzlich glaube ich daran. Wir sind in der Umsetzung mit der IT leider etwas hinterher, aber bleiben da mit Hochdruck dran.

Die Niederländer haben auch Vereine und einen Gewässerpool in dem die Vereine Gastzugänge über den Vispass ermöglichen. Der Vispass ist aber nicht maschinenlesbar und muss jedes Jahr neu ausgestellt und verschickt werden. Unsere Ausweise bleiben unbegrenzt gültig und es werden immer nur die Marken neu aufgeladen (statt wie früher eingeklebt).

Auch wenn das hier im Forum möglicherweise unpopulär ist, finde ich es sinnvoll organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern gewisse Vorteile zu verschaffen. Sie zahlen höhere Beiträge, leisten Arbeitsstunden und kümmern sich um die Hege und Pflege unserer Gewässer, das sollte natürlich auch eine konkrete Gegenleistung erfolgen. Das haben wir in den letzten Jahren sicher verpasst noch besser zu bedienen, aber bitte werft mir nicht vor, das wir versuchen daran mit Hochdruck arbeiten.

Wenn die Verbände nach wie vor Unzulänglichkeiten vorweisen, sollten wir daran arbeiten diese zu verbessern. Ich halte es persönlich für völlig unrealistisch, dass die 16 Fischereigesetze, verteilten Eigentumsrechte und bestehenden Verbandsstrukturen zumindest mittelbar zu ändern sind. Um so mehr wir das untereinander torpedieren, um so mehr werden wir nach meiner Einschätzung zu "freien Anglern" in Raum und Zeit - mit immer mehr Einschränkungen.

Helmut Schmidt hat mal gesagt: "Wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen" 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo



tibulski schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, warum das immer gleich so agressiv wird.



viele hier sehen das so, dass sich praktisch tagtäglich die Situation der Angler verschlechtert (Einschränkungen, Verbote ...) und das noch mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit. Wichtigste Aufgabe des DAFV sei es diesen Trend zu brechen.
Und vor dieser Gefühlskulisse erklärst Du, dass die Neugestaltung des Mitgliederausweises die derzeit  wichtigste Aufgabe des DAFV sei. Das ist eine einzige Provokation.

Sei Dir dieser Situation bewusst und überdenke die Schwerpunktsetzung  des Verbandes.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## tibulski (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

was erwartest du.?

Der WWF hat heute wieder einen prominenten Pressebeitrag in allen Medien zu dem Rückgang von Wanderfischen im Süßwasser veröffentlicht. Das kotzt mich an. Das müsste von uns Anglern kommen. Die haben laut öffentlichen Quellen 338 hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter in der Bundesgeschäftsstelle. Wir haben 8 und die inklusive Buchhaltung und Sekretariat. Wir Angler sind so gut wie wir sind.

Veith Wilde fordert eine Kampagne gegen PETA die haben 99 hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter. Ich hab hier ne halbe Stelle um mich um die Themen zu kümmern. Aldi hat sich gerade ein Siegel von Peta verpassen lassen, dass sie der vegan freundlichste Supermarkt in Deutschland sind. Geht gar nicht, aber ich habe nicht die Zeit das zu bespielen.

Ich kann leider nicht zaubern ...

Du willst maximale Aufmerksamkeit für die Einschränkungen, die Mehrheit möchte nach meiner Einschätzung aber möglichst einfach angeln gehen. Ohne Mehrwerte sehen viele keinen Sinn im Verband Mitglied zu sein (was ich verstehe). Ohne Beiträge und Organisationsstruktur geht gar nichts. Und ohne Verbände gehen wir unter. All die selbsternannten Apostel kümmern sich weder um Stellungnahmen, Anhörungen im ZUsammenhang mit drohenden Angelverboten noch haben sie ein Alternativkonzept zu den bestehenden Verbänden - geschweige den um die nötigen Abstimmungsprozesse in der EU zu einem drohenden Verbot von Blei, Gummifischen oder Angelschnur ...

Wenn wir den Trend brechen wollen, brauchen wir zumindest eine annähernde Personalausstattung, welche nicht um 10'er Potenzen unter denen andere Verbände liegt. Wir können als Verband aus der Vergangenheit keinen Honig saugen und das verstehe ich. Die Mehrheit der Angler will in erster Linie möglichst einfach angeln gehen und keinen Feldzug gegen selbsternannte Tierrechtsorganisationen führen. Ich empfehle allen mal sich die Dokumentation Tiger King " *Großkatzen und ihre Raubtiere* "auf Netflix anzusehen. Da wird ein emotionaler Feldzug gegen PETA mit all seinen Abgründen ganz gut veranschaulicht und das ist eine wahre Geschichte aus den USA.

Um den Thema Tierrechtlern mehr entgegenzusetzen (was ich dringend für nötig erachte) bräuchten wir mehr Ressourcen.

Wir arbeiten gerade an der Stellungnahme zu den Angelverboten in der AWZ um dir evtl. ein wenig die Sorge zu nehmen, wir würden uns ungerechtfertigte Einschränkung gegen Angler nicht kümmern.

LG,

Olaf


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2020)

@olaf

Und die Tatsache, dass ihr nur 8 Mitarbeiter seid, rechtfertigt, dass ihr mit dem maschinenlesbaren Ausweis einfach nur Unsinn macht (angerissene Erklärung aus dem Projektmanagement habe ich im anderen Thread dir ja geschrieben)? 
Darf ich das so verstehen, dass wer zu wenig Ressourcen in Form von manpower hat, sinniger Arbeit unmächtig ist und sich deshalb eine Beschäftigung in Sinne von Beschäftigungstherapie suchen darf?


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2020)

Das  ist der im obigen Posting angesprochene Beitrag:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Olaf,
> 
> wenn du klar gelegt hättest, was mit "verstecken" gemeint ist und wie du das Modell Niederlande siehst und in D umsetzen möchtest, dann wäre das sehr hilfreich in einer Diskussion und endlich sinnvoll gewesen.
> Es gibt "scientes et nescientes": Wissende und Unwissende. Hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es gscheide und dumme Menschen gibt, sondern eingeweihte und uninformiert gebliebene. Warum der wissende die unwissenden nicht einweiht, liegt in dessen persönlicher Kompetenz, vorhandener oder nichtvorhandener.
> ...



Und jetzt sehe meine Worte unten zu deiner Priorisierung des maschinenlesbaren Ausweises in einem solchen Projekt unter Augenzwinkern und mit zum Anstoßen erhobenen Glases. Die Schwierigkeit des geschriebenen Wortes ist leider die eingeschränkte Kommunikation ohne Mimik und Gestik; also sehe es freundschaftlich:

Du versuchst ein Pferd von hinten zu zäumen.
dabei liegst da sogar unter dem Pferd
und das auch noch verkehrt herum
und wunderst dich, wenn du dann vom Pferd angekackt wirst.

Petri
Toni


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. Juli 2020)

Das ist dann ein Absatz drin, der mich bewegt, zu antworten. Respekt Olaf, da hast Du etwas geschafft...



tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben Fährlinien die uns angefragt haben, ob sie Anglern vergünstigte Angebote für Reisen nach Norwegen machen können - Anglerausweis vorzeigen und vergünstigt nach Norwegen fahren.



Nur interessehalber, welche Fährlinien sind das genau, die auf Euch zugekommen sind?



tibulski schrieb:


> Aber auch Slipstellen und Parkplätze an der Küste oder großen Seen und Flüssen könnten sich Kontaktlos über die Ausweise öffnen lassen.



Ist das eine Vision oder habt Ihr schon Gespräche geführt und grünes Licht für bestimmte Parkplätze/ Slipanlagen? Wer übernimmt dann die Kosten (Umsatzausfälle der Betreiber) oder sind die so großzügig?




tibulski schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten gerade an der Stellungnahme zu den Angelverboten in der AWZ um dir evtl. ein wenig die Sorge zu nehmen, wir würden uns ungerechtfertigte Einschränkung gegen Angler nicht kümmern.



Das ist der entscheidende Punkt, warum ich hier dann doch aktiv werde. Das bezieht sich sicherlich auf die neuen Managementpläne zu den NSG in der AWZ vom 09.06.2020. Ihr nennt das "Stellungnahme", das BfN schreibt (Zitat) "_„In Kooperation zwischen dem BfN und dem Thünen- Institut werden Dialoge mit Freizeitfischerei- und Anglerverbänden organisiert. Dabei wird an bestehende Kooperationen z.B. zwischen dem DAFV und dem BfN angeknüpft.“ _Koopertion mit dem DAFV? Erklärt das eventuell, warum der DAFV keine Klage gegen die jetzigen Angelverbote in den AWZ eingereicht hat? Sollte es keine Kooperation geben, werdet Ihr sicherlich schon eine Richtigstellung beim BfN beantragt haben, oder? Zumindest ist das aktuell so noch in den Entwürfen vorhanden. PS: Kooperation bedeutet Zusammenarbeit, die Ergebnisse sind bekannt....


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo Olaf @tibulski,

ich schließe mich @Anglerdemo an, da muss ich doch direkt mal nachhaken.

Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass Du auf Fragen nach einem Konzept nicht mit einem Konzept kommst, sondern wieder viel nebulöses Wischi-Waschi absonderst.

Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass Du auf Fragen nach einem Zeitplan nicht mit einem Zeitplan kommst, sondern "mit Hochdruck" schreibst, was sich natürlich immer gut liest, und gleich dazu die Schuld an weiteren Verzögerungen auf die IT zu schieben.

Aber im einzelnen:



tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn es aber ein System gäbe, bei dem man "kontrolliert" Gastkarten ausgeben kann und dafür die Angler aus dem eigenen Verein auch vergünstigte Zugänge zu anderen Gewässern bekommen, dann sieht die Bereitschaft schon ganz anders aus. Das hatten wir damals auch schon mit benachbarten Vereinen in bilateraler Absprache praktiziert. Wenn man das deutschlandweit denkt, sehe ich da eine Chance auch für die (wie du richtig sagst) privaten und weit verteilten Eigentumsrechte insbesondere in den alten Bundesländern eine Lösung für die komplizierten Zugänge zu finden. Das ist in den Niederlanden auch nicht so viel anders.



Diese Vereinbarungen/Vergünstigungen für Gastkarten gab und gibt es ja überall im kleineren Rahmen. Deshalb die Fragen:

- Wie soll das deutschlandweit funktionieren? Was steht darüber im Konzept zum Verbandsausweis? Gerade unter der Prämisse, dass ja nur zehn Prozent der Angler im DAFV organisiert sind (Tendenz fallend)?
- Und das geht nur mit dem neuen Verbandsausweis? Nicht mit dem alten Heft?



tibulski schrieb:


> Die Ausweise können vom Konzept noch viel mehr, durch die Maschinenlesbarkeit und die Möglichkeit diese kontaktlose auf Gültigkeit zu überprüfen und die eindeutige ID auszulesen, kann jeder Händler, Guide, Ferienhausvermieter oder Anbieter von sonstigen Dienstleistungen überlegen, ob er organisierten Anglern nicht einen Angebot machen möchte und das ganz ohne unser zutun.



- Was bedeutet "Maschinenlesbarkeit"?
- Wie ist das mit der "eindeutigen ID" in Sachen Datenschutz geregelt, wenn jeder Händler, Guide etc. darauf zugreifen kann? Was steht dazu im Konzept?
- Und das geht nur mit dem neuen Verbandsausweis? Nicht mit dem alten Heft?



tibulski schrieb:


> Beispiel: Dein lokaler Angelhändler möchte Gewässerwarten 10% Rabatt auf Wathosen geben. Du bringst den Ausweis mit, er sagt ich habe seit gestern eine Aktion für Gewässerwarte - er hält den Ausweis an ein beliebiges Smartphone und kann überprüfen das du organisierter Angler bist und wenn wir das ermöglichen auch das du Gewässerwart in deinem Verein bist. Im Grunde kann er und andere Anbieter sich jeden Tag eine neue Aktion ausdenken. Wir müssen dazu weder Verträge schließen noch Lesegeräte ausgeben oder etwas anderes tun.



Rabatt auf Wathosen...wow! ICH WILL DEN NEUEN AUSWEIS!! Aber trotzdem:

- Datenschutz? Smartphone-Affinität von DAFV-Mitgliedern??
- Und das geht nur mit dem neuen Verbandsausweis? Nicht mit dem alten Heft?


tibulski schrieb:


> Ich habe das Konzept schon vor diversen Versammlungsräumen mit einem Saal von Vereinsvorsitzenden bei einigen Verbänden in Deutschland vorgestellt. Hab immer mal was dazugelernt, aber grundsätzlich glaube ich daran. Wir sind in der Umsetzung mit der IT leider etwas hinterher, aber bleiben da mit Hochdruck dran.



Ich mag es, Olaf, wenn Du was hinschreibst und heimlich denkst: "Wird schon eh keiner nachfragen, hihi...". Deshalb:

- Bei welchen Vereinen und Verbänden hast Du das Konzept vorgestellt?
- Kannst Du das Konzept nicht einfach mal hier posten?



tibulski schrieb:


> Auch wenn das hier im Forum möglicherweise unpopulär ist, finde ich es sinnvoll organisierten Anglerinnen und Anglern gewisse Vorteile zu verschaffen. Sie zahlen höhere Beiträge, leisten Arbeitsstunden und kümmern sich um die Hege und Pflege unserer Gewässer, das sollte natürlich auch eine konkrete Gegenleistung erfolgen. Das haben wir in den letzten Jahren sicher verpasst noch besser zu bedienen, aber bitte werft mir nicht vor, das wir versuchen daran mit Hochdruck arbeiten.



- Kümmern sich Angler, die nicht im DAFV Mitglied sind, nicht um die Hege und Pflege unserer Gewässer? Leisten sie keine Arbeitsstunden?
- Zahlen sie nicht nur höhere Beiträge, weil sie den DAFV finanzieren?



tibulski schrieb:


> Helmut Schmidt hat mal gesagt: "Wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen"
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf



Das fehlte natürlich noch, der arme Helmut Schmidt!

Vielleicht legt der von allen verkannte Visionär @tibulski ja das vollständige Konzept und den konkreten Zeitplan doch noch vor...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was erwartest du.?
> 
> ...



Olaf @tibulski ist ein wenig wie die Gremlins: Nach Mitternacht wird es immer besonders fies.

Sein Selbstmitleid erreicht dann Höchstwerte.

Aber er hat Recht: Was erwarten wir?


Dass ein Verband, den wir mit Millionen Euro finanzieren, sich mit aller Macht für uns und unsere Interessen einsetzt?

Etwa auch noch mit einer "Die anderen sind mehr, aber wir sind besser/toller/gewitzter, deshalb packen wir das!"-Mentalität?

Und dass die entsprechenden Stellen mit Profis besetzt werden?


Warum sollten wir so etwas erwarten? Dafür bekommen wir doch hier die neuesten Netflix-Serientipps frei Haus...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2020)

@olaf

Nur so nebenbei,

da fallen mir zur Zeit viele Handlungsmöglichkeiten für dich ein, anstatt Rabatt in Verbindung mit maschinenlesbaren Ausweisen für Fähren anzufragen:
z. B.






						Pet(*)a zeigt 26 Königsfischer in Roding an
					

https://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/cham-nachrichten/peta-zeigt-26-koenigsfischer-in-roding-an-20909-art1926129.html




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo

>>> Roding liegt in Bayern
>>> LFV Bayern aus dem DAFV ausgetreten
>>> da ist der legendär gute LFV Bayern schon selbst gefordert.

Mal schauen um wie viel besser die Ergebnisse da sind.
Oder kochen alle bloß mit Wasser?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2020)

Ich verstehe des @tibulski ' s Intensionen und vor allem seine doch recht schroffe Weise des Auftrittes nicht. Soll das den Vorhaben seines Verbandes zum Vorteil gereichen, wenn hier die Angler angeraunzt und als Deppen hingestellt werden?


----------



## Mikesch (29. Juli 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> >>> Roding liegt in Bayern
> >>> LFV Bayern aus dem DAFV ausgetreten
> ...


Der Verein bekommt sicher Unterstützung vom Bezirks- bzw. Landesverband, braucht sich dort nur melden.
Das Ergebnis ist absehbar wenn der Verein sich an die Gesetze hält => Bäda hat Unrecht, Klage abgewiesen bzw. eingestellt.

Edit: Hat eigentlich nichts mit einem Ausweis zu tun.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Der Verein bekommt sicher Unterstützung vom Bezirks- bzw. Landesverband, braucht sich dort nur melden.
> Das Ergebnis ist absehbar wenn der Verein sich an die Gesetze hält => Bäda hat Unrecht, Klage abgewiesen bzw. eingestellt.
> 
> Edit: Hat eigentlich nichts mit einem Ausweis zu tun.


doch , falls notwendig mud du dich vor gericht ausweisen können;-))) da gibts dann Rabatt - statt 400 darfste 401 € überweisen


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> >>> Roding liegt in Bayern
> >>> LFV Bayern aus dem DAFV ausgetreten
> ...



Der Landesverband gibt Rechtsschutz.

Warum aber der DAFV gefordert ist? Es braucht Kampanien, Anstrengung zur Stärkung von Anglern und gegen PETrA und keine Anstrengungen für Ausweise! Das ist Bundeslandunabhängig!


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Landesverband gibt Rechtsschutz.
> 
> Warum aber der DAFV gefordert ist? Es braucht Kampanien, Anstrengung zur Stärkung von Anglern und gegen PETrA und keine Anstrengungen für Ausweise! Das ist Bundeslandunabhängig!



Betroffene Angler können/sollen sich doch schon seit zwei Jahren beim DAFV melden, wenn sie mit Brigitte&Co. in Berührung kommen:









						Angler helfen Anglern! - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Melde ungerechtfertigte Anschuldigungen durch selbsternannte Tierrechtsorganisationen Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) möchte einen möglichst u...




					www.dafv.de
				




Diskutiert wurde das im AB hier:





__





						DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?
					

Soeben trudelte bei mir eine Nachricht ein. Der DAFV dokumentiert Vorfälle zu Berührungen durch die Tierrechtsorganisation Peta, will das Material nutzen, um politische Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen.   Und das ganze ohne Umwege, sondern direkt über den eigenen Kanal, der Internetpräsenz. Schauspiel...




					www.anglerboard.de
				






Aber nun zurück zum Thema:

Wollte @tibulski nicht das vollständige Konzept und den genauen Zeitplan für den Ausweis veröffentlichen?


Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Betroffene Angler können/sollen sich doch schon seit zwei Jahren beim DAFV melden, wenn sie mit Brigitte&Co. in Berührung kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rechtsschutz ist doch nicht mein Impuls für Olaf?! Das war Antwort auf @Fischer am Inn
Und somit ist mein Gedanke im Thema.


----------



## smithie (30. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Landesverband gibt Rechtsschutz.


Ist das in dem Fall tatsächlich so, dass der Landesverband den lediglich mittelbaren Mitgliedern (die angezeigten Angler in einem Verein) den Rechtsbeistand (also Anwalt oder was sonst?) über die Rechtschutzversicherung gibt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juli 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Ist das in dem Fall tatsächlich so, dass der Landesverband den lediglich mittelbaren Mitgliedern (die angezeigten Angler in einem Verein) den Rechtsbeistand (also Anwalt oder was sonst?) über die Rechtschutzversicherung gibt?



M.W. nach JA

Deswegen hat das Entwickeln eines Konzeptes eines entschiedenen Entgegentretens (dazu gehört auch, aber auch nur auch, ein bundeslandübergreifendes Rechtsberatungs, Rechtsschutzssystem aller Angler, unanhängig einer un*mittelbaren Mitgliedschaft gegen PEtrA und andere Tierrechtsorganisationen)  eine höhere Priorität als die Einführung eines irgendwie gestalteten Ausweises.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> unanhängig einer un*mittelbaren Mitgliedschaft gegen PEtrA und andere Tierrechtsorganisationen


Das wäre im Umkehrschluss dann eine Rechtsschutzversicherung fuer ganz Deutschland, bin zwar kein Versicherungsfachmann aber Landesverbaende treten aus und die möchtes du dann auch noch mit versichern und alle nicht Organisierten auch noch und die Kosten tragen dann die Mitglieder. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden??


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juli 2020)

Das sagte ich nicht.

Aber wie diese einzelne Maßnahme eines Gesamt-Konzeptes Schutz gegen PETrA umzusetzen sei, das wäre anzugehen.
Lösungsvorschläge liegen nicht immer gleich auf der Hand.
Aber auch hier gilt es sinnig: Zuerst das Gesamt-Konzept mit Maßnahmenaufnahmen, Maßnahmen Priorisierung, Potentialfelder benennen ...


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juli 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Ist das in dem Fall tatsächlich so, dass der Landesverband den lediglich mittelbaren Mitgliedern (die angezeigten Angler in einem Verein) den Rechtsbeistand (also Anwalt oder was sonst?) über die Rechtschutzversicherung gibt?



Hallo,

dies ist auch mein Kenntnisstand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## doebelfaenger (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Olaf @tibulski

ich finde es klasse, dass Du zumindest für alle User hier im AB und alle 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Angler folgende Fragen beantworten willst:

- Wie soll das mit den Gastzugängen deutschlandweit funktionieren? Was steht darüber im Konzept zum Verbandsausweis? Gerade unter der Prämisse, dass ja nur zehn Prozent der Angler im DAFV organisiert sind (Tendenz fallend)?
- Was bedeutet "Maschinenlesbarkeit"?
- Wie ist das mit der "eindeutigen ID" in Sachen Datenschutz geregelt, wenn jeder Händler, Guide etc. darauf zugreifen kann? Was steht dazu im Konzept?
- Wie sieht es aus mit der Smartphone-Affinität von DAFV-Mitgliedern?
- Kümmern sich Angler, die nicht im DAFV Mitglied sind, nicht um die Hege und Pflege unserer Gewässer? Leisten sie keine Arbeitsstunden?
- Zahlen sie nicht nur höhere Beiträge, weil sie den DAFV finanzieren?
- Nur interessehalber, welche Fährlinien sind das genau, die auf euch zugekommen sind?
- Zu den Parkplätzen/Slipstellen:  Ist das eine Vision oder habt ihr schon Gespräche geführt und grünes Licht für bestimmte Parkplätze/ Slipanlagen? Wer übernimmt dann die Kosten (Umsatzausfälle der Betreiber) oder sind die so großzügig?
- Gibt es eine Koperation von BfN und DAFV? Erklärt das eventuell, warum der DAFV keine Klage gegen die jetzigen Angelverbote in den AWZ eingereicht hat?
- Bei welchen Vereinen und Verbänden hast Du das Konzept vorgestellt?
- Kannst Du das komplette Konzept und den geneuen Zeitplan nicht einfach mal hier posten?

Ich habe auch nochmal die bislang ebenfalls ignorierten Fragen von @Anglerdemo mit reingenommen.

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## tibulski (1. August 2020)

Hallo,

die Fragen sind natürlich berechtigt und ich will da auch gerne Antwort geben. Aber ich fahr morgen abend eine Woche zum Anglen in den Urlaub und da bei mir jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird, brauche ich da immer ein wenig Zeit für Antworten. Das ist bei hier auch alles freiwillig nach Feierabend. Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel ...

LG,

Olaf


----------



## tibulski (1. August 2020)

Hallo,

@doebelfaenger, wenn du mir hier schon in verschiedenen Threads so epische Fragenkataloge schickst, würde ich (und auch vielleicht die anderen) gerne auch eine wenig mehr über dich erfahren. Woher kommst du, was machst du, bist du organisierter Angler und vor allem hast du schon mal einen Döbel gefangen  Bei meinen Kumpels habe ich den zweifelhaften Titel "Der Döbelkönig" da ich die Jungs immer wieder unbeabsichtigt ans Band bekomme .....


----------



## Grünknochen (1. August 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Fragen sind natürlich berechtigt und ich will da auch gerne Antwort geben. Aber ich fahr morgen abend eine Woche zum Anglen in den Urlaub und da bei mir jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird, brauche ich da immer ein wenig Zeit für Antworten. Das ist bei hier auch alles freiwillig nach Feierabend. Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel ...
> 
> ...



Mach Dir ne schöne Zeit und meld Dich mal, wenn du wieder zurück bist.


----------



## doebelfaenger (12. August 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Fragen sind natürlich berechtigt und ich will da auch gerne Antwort geben. Aber ich fahr morgen abend eine Woche zum Anglen in den Urlaub und da bei mir jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird, brauche ich da immer ein wenig Zeit für Antworten. Das ist bei hier auch alles freiwillig nach Feierabend. Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf @tibulski ,

ich hoffe, Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub. Du wolltest ja nach deiner Rückkehr noch die Fragen zum Verbandsausweis nicht nur für im DAFV organisierte Angler wie mich beantworten, wärst Du so nett? Danke!

Viele Grüße,
-df

P.s.: Bitte denke auch noch an die Fragen an dich in den anderen Threads:









						DAFV: Social Media Kampagne
					

Jeder Woche ein neues Motiv (Foto: jo.arlt)  Es gibt viele gute Gründe, in Deutschland angeln zu gehen! Jeder, der sich ernsthafter dem Thema gewidmet hat, weiß es: Angeln ist mehr, als nur eine Schnur mit einem Köder ins Wasser zu halten. Am Muttertag startete der DAFV die neue Kampagne mit dem...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








__





						Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wollen
					

AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol  darf ich eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, weil ich mag määäächenpensionate :k ich will "männer-AB", so erfolgreich und stilmäßig wie bislang. ist noch keinE oder keineR dran gestorben.  weichei-foren gibts...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








__





						DAFV vs. Peta? Lebenszeichen oder Schauspiel?
					

Nee, ich bin nur mal wieder an der Sache dran. ;) Irgendwer muss sich ja kümmern. ;)




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Danke!


----------



## Riesenangler (17. August 2020)

Diese Ausweise sind so nötig, wie ein zweites Arschloch am Ellenbogen.


----------



## Fruehling (17. August 2020)

*LOL*


----------



## Andal (17. August 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Diese Ausweise sind so nötig, wie ein zweites Arschloch am Ellenbogen.


Wobei ich da noch eher minimale Vorteile sähe!


----------



## Fruehling (17. August 2020)

Ich geh hier kaputt...


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Diese Ausweise sind so nötig, wie ein zweites Arschloch am Ellenbogen.


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, aber eine Frage beschäftigt mich dann doch? 
Hast dort schon eins? Oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Riesenangler (17. August 2020)

Ne. Das ist nur ein Zitat aus KillBill2.


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. August 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Fragen sind natürlich berechtigt und ich will da auch gerne Antwort geben. Aber ich fahr morgen abend eine Woche zum Anglen in den Urlaub und da bei mir jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird, brauche ich da immer ein wenig Zeit für Antworten. Das ist bei hier auch alles freiwillig nach Feierabend. Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf @tibulski ,

Du wolltest ja für alle User hier im AB und alle 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Angler noch folgende Fragen beantworten, falls Du das vergessen haben solltest:

Zum maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis:

- Wie soll das mit den Gastzugängen deutschlandweit funktionieren? Was steht darüber im Konzept zum Verbandsausweis? Gerade unter der Prämisse, dass ja nur zehn Prozent der Angler im DAFV organisiert sind (Tendenz fallend)?
- Was bedeutet "Maschinenlesbarkeit"?
- Wie ist das mit der "eindeutigen ID" in Sachen Datenschutz geregelt, wenn jeder Händler, Guide etc. darauf zugreifen kann? Was steht dazu im Konzept?
- Wie sieht es aus mit der Smartphone-Affinität von DAFV-Mitgliedern?
- Kümmern sich Angler, die nicht im DAFV Mitglied sind, nicht um die Hege und Pflege unserer Gewässer? Leisten sie keine Arbeitsstunden?
- Zahlen sie nicht nur höhere Beiträge, weil sie den DAFV finanzieren?
- Nur interessehalber, welche Fährlinien sind das genau, die auf euch zugekommen sind?
- Zu den Parkplätzen/Slipstellen:  Ist das eine Vision oder habt ihr schon Gespräche geführt und grünes Licht für bestimmte Parkplätze/ Slipanlagen? Wer übernimmt dann die Kosten (Umsatzausfälle der Betreiber) oder sind die so großzügig?
- Gibt es eine Koperation von BfN und DAFV? Erklärt das eventuell, warum der DAFV keine Klage gegen die jetzigen Angelverbote in den AWZ eingereicht hat?
- Bei welchen Vereinen und Verbänden hast Du das Konzept vorgestellt?
- Kannst Du das komplette Konzept und den geneuen Zeitplan nicht einfach mal hier posten?

Ich hatte auch nochmal die bislang ebenfalls ignorierten Fragen von @Anglerdemo  mit reingenommen.

Zu DAFV-Aktion "Angler helfen Anglern" (gegen PeTra):

- Wie viele Meldungen sind in diesen zwei Jahren eingegangen?
- Wie hat der DAFV betroffenen Anglern geholfen?
- Wie ist die Bilanz der Aktion nach zwei Jahren?
- Wie lange wird diese noch laufen?
- Was ist noch an Maßnahmen geplant? Gerade in Bezug auf die gescheiterte Petition gegen Brigitte?

Zur "Social Media Kampagne":

"Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist."

- Wie will der Verband das anstellen? Ihr habt euch ja sicherlich zusammengesetzt, eventuell auch mit den diversen Influencern, und habt euch Gedanken dazu gemacht und ein Konzept verfasst. Wie sieht das aus? Ziele, Zielgruppen, Aktionen etc. Wie sind die Landesverbände eingespannt? Können die Vereine was machen?

Zu deiner Aussage: "Hinter vielen Dingen ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken, dazu haben wir zusätzlich viele Projekte verwirklicht, die damals gar nicht absehbar waren. Der Ausweis ist eine langjährige Aufagbe, daran arbeiten wir beständig.":

- Hinter welchen "vielen Dingen" ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken dran? Was hat das den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Was sind die "vielen Projekte", die zusätzlich verwirklicht wurden? Was haben diese den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Wie sieht der konkrete Zeitplan für den Ausweis aus? Wann kommt er? "Langjährig" ist kein konkreter Zeitplan. 

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf @tibulski ,
> 
> ich hoffe, Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub. Du wolltest ja nach deiner Rückkehr noch die Fragen zum Verbandsausweis nicht nur für im DAFV organisierte Angler wie mich beantworten, wärst Du so nett? Danke!
> 
> ...


Ganz schön albern.  Und anstatt ihn oder den Verband bloßzustellen sorgst du dafür, dass man beginnt Sympathie zu entwickeln. Tibulski scheint mir ein sehr netter und engagierter Mensch zu sein mit einem polarisierendem Arbeitgeber, geht mir bis auf das nett und engagiert nicht anders, aber deine Kampagne ist wirklich eher lächerlich als gewinnbringend. Schreib doch Mal übers Döbelfangen, das ist viel spannender als dein zwanghaftes eindreschen auf die ohnehin Halbtote Kuh DAFV. 
Auch wenn man den Laden sehr kritisch sehen sollte, ich bin selber kein Fan, aber das was du hier abziehst ist einfach Blödsinn. Gründe doch nen Gegenverband oder geh ins Schlafzimmer und Box ins Kissen oder so


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz schön albern.  Und anstatt ihn oder den Verband bloßzustellen sorgst du dafür, dass man beginnt Sympathie zu entwickeln. Tibulski scheint mir ein sehr netter und engagierter Mensch zu sein mit einem polarisierendem Arbeitgeber, geht mir bis auf das nett und engagiert nicht anders, aber deine Kampagne ist wirklich eher lächerlich als gewinnbringend. Schreib doch Mal übers Döbelfangen, das ist viel spannender als dein zwanghaftes eindreschen auf die ohnehin Halbtote Kuh DAFV.
> Auch wenn man den Laden sehr kritisch sehen sollte, ich bin selber kein Fan, aber das was du hier abziehst ist einfach Blödsinn. Gründe doch nen Gegenverband oder geh ins Schlafzimmer und Box ins Kissen oder so



Hallo @Kochtopf ,

wenn @tibulski sso ein netter und engagierter Mensch ist, dann wird er doch sicherlich die Fragen beantworten, bei denen er angekündigt hat, sie zu beantworten, oder? Und offenbar interessiert das auch noch ein paar andere Leute hier, sonst wären die entsprechenden Threads nicht so lang.

Und woran machst Du das fest, dass @tibulski ein sehr netter und engagierter Mensch ist? Musste nicht antworten, tut ja nichts zur Sache.

Und was Du "Kampagne" nennst, nenne ich nachfragen. Soweit ich weiß, ist das hier nicht verboten. Und ich bin gar nicht DAFV-kritisch, ich mag den Verband und würde gerne positive Sachen lesen. Wenn ich als Verband so stolz auf den neuen Ausweis, die PeTra-Sammelaktion und andere "Erfolge" bin, dann ist es doch ein leichtes, diese hier kundzutun. Oder?

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz schön albern.  Und anstatt ihn oder den Verband bloßzustellen sorgst du dafür, dass man beginnt Sympathie zu entwickeln. Tibulski scheint mir ein sehr netter und engagierter Mensch zu sein mit einem polarisierendem Arbeitgeber



Tibulski repräsentiert hier seinen Arbeitgeber. Es ist also völlig irrelevant, wie nett er persönlich ist. Doebelfaengers Fragen sind in Richtung DAFV gerichtet und völlig valide. 

Meine persönliche Meinung, auch als 1. Vorstand eines nicht ganz kleinen Angelvereins: Allein schon die Träume von niederländischen Zuständen in Angel-Deutschland beim DAFV zeigen, wie weit weg dieser Verein von der Realität ist. Man jagt weiße Elefanten, statt eine der vielen Baustellen, von PETA bis NABU, anzugehen. Ein Armutszeugnis und Grund genug, dass ich meinen Beitrag dazu leisten werde, dass der LFV Bayern sich weit weg von diesem Verein hält.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo @Kochtopf ,
> 
> wenn @tibulski sso ein netter und engagierter Mensch ist, dann wird er doch sicherlich die Fragen beantworten, bei denen er angekündigt hat, sie zu beantworten, oder? Und offenbar interessiert das auch noch ein paar andere Leute hier, sonst wären die entsprechenden Threads nicht so lang.


Und dennoch kann man dein Verhalten verwerflich und albern finden, oder? Und es scheinen einige so zu sehen, sonst würden viel mehr mit dir im Chor singen und viel weniger meinen Beitrag liken, so what?


> Und was Du "Kampagne" nennst, nenne ich nachfragen. Soweit ich weiß, ist das hier nicht verboten.


Stimmt. Und ich habe meine Meinung kundgetan, so weit ich mich entsinne ist das nicht verboten. Über mehrere Threads hinweg für größtmögliche Öffentlichkeit den Kollegen bloßstellen zu wollen, das kann man schon Kampagne nennen. Mir fallen noch andere Worte ein, aber ich bin ein Freund der Boardregeln.
Mit Sätzen wie "ich finde es klasse, dass Du zumindest für alle User hier im AB und alle 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Angler folgende Fragen beantworten willst:" spielst du dich als Rächer der Anglerschaft auf und ich Frage mich woher du die Legitimation dafür hast für alle zu sprechen - gibt es da einen Basisdemokratischen Beschluss von dem ich nix mitbekommen habe?
Ich als Boardie und organisierter Angler bspw lege überhaupt keinen Wert auf die Beantwortung der Fragen.Weil es nichts ändern würde. Ich werde nicht besser vertreten wenn Olaf die Fragen beantwortet, meine Beiträge werden nicht sinnvoller ausgegeben und das ist dir mit Sicherheit alles klar. Dir geht es darum das versagen des Verbandes vorzuführen und zu sehen wie sich ein Mitarbeiter windet. Das du für ersteres Olaf brauchst spricht nicht für dich.
Wenn man was ändern will sollte man sich engagieren, die Vereine freuen sich ja in der Regel darüber wenn man sich einbringt.


> Und ich bin gar nicht DAFV-kritisch, ich mag den Verband und würde gerne positive Sachen lesen.


Ja  genau, gerne 
Und ich finde es dennoch hochgradig unappetitlich.

@Naturliebhaber  ja der LAV Bayern ist für seine gute Arbeit (Stichwort Abknüppelgebot) Bundesweit bekannt.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber  ja der LAV Bayern ist für seine gute Arbeit (Stichwort Abknüppelgebot) Bundesweit bekannt.



Hallo,

mir scheint, dass das sogenannte "Bayerische Abknüppelgebot" die Nichtbayern mehr interessiert als die Einheimischen.
In den rund 30 Jahren, seit dieses "gilt", habe ich niemanden getroffen, der sich daran hält noch ist mir jemals bekannt geworden, dass deswegen irgendwer belangt wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (21. August 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir scheint, dass das sogenannte "Bayerische Abknüppelgebot" die Nichtbayern mehr interessiert als die Einheimischen.
> In den rund 30 Jahren, seit dieses "gilt", habe ich niemanden getroffen, der sich daran hält noch ist mir jemals bekannt geworden, dass deswegen irgendwer belangt wurde.
> ...




Dann ist ja alles bestens!


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles bestens!



Hallo,

na aber klar doch. Wenn ich ans Wasser gehe, so geschieht dies nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht, aber welchen Fisch ich entnehme (Art oder Größe), das entscheide schon noch ich. Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonzeit um Mindestmaß. Wobei ich bei Letzterem für gewöhnich höher liege als vorgeschrieben. Das war vor 60 Jahren schon so und so ist es auch noch heute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir scheint, dass das sogenannte "Bayerische Abknüppelgebot" die Nichtbayern mehr interessiert als die Einheimischen.
> In den rund 30 Jahren, seit dieses "gilt", habe ich niemanden getroffen, der sich daran hält noch ist mir jemals bekannt geworden, dass deswegen irgendwer belangt wurde.
> ...


Rechtmäßigkeit der Verwaltung hat in Bayern scheinbar keinen Verfassungsrang, aber das so eine Regelung, ob durchgesetzt oder nicht, nach 30 Jahren immernoch Bestand hat spricht nicht für erfolgreiche Verbandsarbeit


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rechtmäßigkeit der Verwaltung hat in Bayern scheinbar keinen Verfassungsrang, aber das so eine Regelung, ob durchgesetzt oder nicht, nach 30 Jahren immernoch Bestand hat spricht nicht für erfolgreiche Verbandsarbeit



Hallo,

ich messe meinen Verband daran, dass er u. A. für gutes Angeln sorgt. Wenn ich mir da so manche Fänge und Fangberichte hier so ansehe, so sind wir in Bayern wirklich gut bedient. Mir passiert es nicht, dass ich, z.B. beim Hechtangeln, fünfmal losziehe und dreimal keinen verwertbaren Fisch fange. Wobei ich beileibe hier nicht der große Könner bin. Wenn mein Sohn (der ist Hechtspezalist) fünfmal auf Hecht loszieht, hat er zwischen 15 und 20 Hechte; Schniepel unter 60 cm werden nicht gezählt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2020)

Hallo,

ein "Abknüppelgebot" kenne ich nicht, obwohl ich schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten in Bayern angle.

Ich weiß aber, dass in Bayern Fische, die nach Maß und Schonzeit legal gefangen wurden nur zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, wenn das zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels dient und vom Fischereiausübungsberechtigten so genehmigt wurde. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> noch ist mir jemals bekannt geworden, dass deswegen irgendwer belangt wurde



Als ich noch öfter zum Spinnfischen im Fränkischen Seenland unterwegs war, traf ich öfter mal nen Spinnfischer, mit dem ich immer kurz Small-Talk hielt.  Dann hab ich in ein Jahr mal überhaupt nicht gesehen. Beim nächsten Aufeinandertreffen hat er mir dann erzählt, dass er ein Jahr Kartensperre hatte, weil er in der Ramsberger Bucht nen ca. 80er Hecht zurückgesetzt hatte und der Angler in der Nähe sich als Fischereiaufseher entpuppte.

Stand damals auch so in der Disziplinarordnung des Fischereiverbandes MFr.  Das war allerdings noch zu Maiers Zeiten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. August 2020)

Was der Verband in Bayern unternommen hat, um die Selbstentscheidung des einzelnen Fischereiausübungberechtigten herbeizuführen, kann recherchiert werden. Die Blockade liegt in Ministerium, die einseitig einen Kompromiss beschlossen haben.

Es ist schon immer wieder aufs neue belustigend, wie außerhalb von Bayern über Bayern geredet wird. Ich zumindest kenne ausschließlich Angler in Bayern, die ganz zufrieden dem Hobby Angeln so nachgehen, wie sie es für verantwortungsvoll halten.

Aber das alles ist m.E.  OT, vom Ausweis zu T.F. seinem Wortschatz über Bayern.


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> um die Selbstentscheidung des einzelnen Fischereiausübungberechtigten herbeizuführen,



Wobei hier im Gegensatz zu §11 Abs. 8 AVFiG nicht nur Bewirtschafter sondern auch einzelne Angler gemeint sind.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2020)

Ich finde es niedlich wie pikiert die Bayern reagieren wenn man es wagt etwas an ihrem Spielzeugverband zu kommentieren


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es ist schon immer wieder aufs neue belustigend,





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es niedlich



Ist doch klasse, dass hier für beide Seiten ein Unterhaltungswert besteht.

Dafür ist so ein Forum u.a. ja auch da.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es niedlich wie pikiert die Bayern reagieren wenn man es wagt etwas an ihrem Spielzeugverband zu kommentieren



Hallo,

pikiert reagiert da niemand. Mir ist halt schon mehrmals hier (im Anglerboard) aufgefallen, dass das sogenannte "Abknüppelgebot" die Nichtbayern weitaus mehr beschäftigt als die Bayern. Ist wahrscheinlich noch ein Überbleibsel aus Finkenbeiners Zeiten .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Die Begrifflichkeit des "Abknüppelgebotes" war vor allem ein Mantra des ehemaligen Forums-Chefs - eines von vielen oft bemühten und recht eintönigen Mantras. Es zeigt eigentlich nur, dass man etwas nur oft genug wiederholen muss, dass soviel hängen bleibt, dass es als "böse Tatsache" in aller Munde kommt.


----------



## doebelfaenger (21. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und dennoch kann man dein Verhalten verwerflich und albern finden, oder? Und es scheinen einige so zu sehen, sonst würden viel mehr mit dir im Chor singen und viel weniger meinen Beitrag liken, so what?



Hi @Kochtopf ,

ich zähle meine oder deine Likes nicht, aber wenn Du die brauchst, um dich ein wenig besser zu fühlen, dann gönne ich dir, dass Du mehr hast. Ehrlich! Kann natürlich auch andere Gründe haben als nur der Inhalt des Posts, vielleicht finden dich viele andere User einfach persönlich geil. Ich habe dir auf jeden Fall auch noch direkt ein Like gegeben! Ach was, zwei! Was kostet die Welt? Aber damit Du nicht völlig abhebst, nenne ich dir hier noch ein paar Fakten:

- @tibulski hat zu den gestellten Fragen geschrieben: "Die Fragen sind natürlich berechtigt und ich will da auch gerne Antwort geben." Also er findet die Fragen "berechtigt", und Du sagst: Interessiert keinen? Hm, seltsam. Aber als Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV kann er so etwas ja auch mal machen. Weil das bei ihm aber manchmal länger dauert, habe ich ihn nochmal daran erinnert.
- Der DAFV sieht sich selbst nicht nur als Vertretung für alle bei ihm organisierten Angler, sondern für alle Angler in Deutschland. Deshalb habe ich die Fragen einfach mal für all diejenigen gestellt. Klar, ein bisschen Größenwahn gehört dazu. Aber viele der angesprochenen Bereiche betreffen ja auch alle Angler. Wer wie Du sagt, das interessiert mich nicht, muss die Antworten ja nicht lesen. Ist ganz einfach.
- Überhaupt scheinen diese Themen wie Verbandsausweis, Petra-Aktion, "Social Media Kampagne" etc. viele Leute allein hier im Anglerboard zu interessieren, wieso hätten sie sonst so lange Threads? Und wenn @tibulski den Verbandsausweis hier als wichtigstes Projekt des Verbandes proklamiert, aber nichts wirklich Konkretes erzählt, dann hilft einfaches Nachfragen. Ebenso wie bei der PeTra-Anzeigen-Sammelaktion: Ich meine, gerade erst wurden Angler von militanten Tierrechtlern angegriffen, und da soll uns Angler nicht interessieren, was der Bundesverband denn jetzt mit den Daten macht, die er da gesammelt hat?

Also, @Kochtopf , Du kannst gerne weiter mit der "Kann man nicht ändern"-Attitüde durchs Leben gehen und hier erwachsene Leute vor bösen, bösen Nachfragen beschützen. Vieleicht wirst Du die Konsequenz davon irgendwann am eigenen Angler-Leib spüren. Die Meeresangler kämpfen ja mit immer mehr Einschränkungen, Verboten und daraus folgenden Existenzvernichtungen, frag mal bei @Anglerdemo nach. Und auch im Binnenland greifen die Verbote weiter um sich. Und je mehr wie Du "Ist halt so" denken, umso schneller wird das gehen.

Bleiben eigentlich nur noch ein paar Fragen:
Warum schreibt einer wie Du in einem Thread, dessen Thema ihn nicht interessiert, zu Fragen, deren Antworten ihn nicht interessieren? Seltsam. Gibt doch genug andere Unterforen hier, oder?
Was kommt als Nächstes? Kochst Du vielleicht gar nicht? Lernst Du eines Tages, "dass" von "das" zu unterscheiden? Man weiß es nicht.

Aber jetzt, nach einer Seite themenfremder Posts:

-> ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA! "Der maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweis"

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2020)

@tibulski, @doebelfaenger ,
Ist das eigentlich so ne Jekyll/Hyde Sache zwischen Euch beiden Clowns?


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @tibulski, @doebelfaenger ,
> Ist das eigentlich so ne Jekyll/Hyde Sache zwischen Euch beiden Clowns?


Wenn es jetzt in Wien wäre, würde ich es ja noch teilweise verstehen. Da geht es eigentlich nie um die Sache an sich, sondern vielmehr darum, dass einer dem anderen etwas z'Fleiss tut. Aber so fehlt mir noch das Quentchen der hochkultivierten Unfreundlichkeit, die das Savoir Vivre dort ausmacht.


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt in Wien wäre, würde ich es ja noch teilweise verstehen. Da geht es eigentlich nie um die Sache an sich, sondern vielmehr darum, dass einer dem anderen etwas z'Fleiss tut. Aber so fehlt mir noch das Quentchen der hochkultivierten Unfreundlichkeit, die das Savoir Vivre dort ausmacht.


Oh, komm, der hats schon drauf. Frage ist nur warum er sein Talent hier verschwendet, ist ja eigentlich Eulen nach Athen tragen. Und warum er so dünnhäutig im Nehmen ist, bzw. seine Unkenntnis der Mitteltöne.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Wahrscheinlich ist er, oder beide, weder Wiener, Münchner, oder Berliner. Denn dort wird dieser Lifstyle unter den Echten zelebriert, ohne das man sich wirklich böse ist.


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist er, oder beide, weder Wiener, Münchner, oder Berliner. Denn dort wird dieser Lifstyle unter den Echten zelebriert, ohne das man sich wirklich böse ist.


Wer weiss, wer weiss. Spekulieren kann man viel, und das ist niemals fair. Immerhin sind wir ein öffentliches Forum, und innerhalb der weiten Grenzen der Regeln darf jeder alles schreiben, und wiederholen auch Wenn's langsam auffällig im medizinischen Sinne wird. Wer weiss, was noch kommt, amüsant wirds allemal.


----------



## doebelfaenger (21. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer weiss, wer weiss. Spekulieren kann man viel, und das ist niemals fair. Immerhin sind wir ein öffentliches Forum, und innerhalb der weiten Grenzen der Regeln darf jeder alles schreiben, und wiederholen auch Wenn's langsam auffällig im medizinischen Sinne wird. Wer weiss, was noch kommt, amüsant wirds allemal.


@Minimax Wenn Du Nichts zum Thema hier beizutragen hast, dann bitte ich dich doch, woanders zu trollen. Danke!

Hier geht es um den "Maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis des DAFV". Steht oben über den Thread.


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> @Minimax Wenn Du Nichts zum Thema hier beizutragen hast, dann bitte ich dich doch, woanders zu trollen. Danke!
> 
> Hier geht es um den "Maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis des DAFV". Steht oben über den Thread.


Oh, stimmt, Du (also ihr beiden Tibulski/DF) hast/ habt recht. 
Also ontopic, ich machs mal wie führende Ontopicer, und stelle mal ganz ontopic einen Fragekatalog.
-Wann krieg ich meinen Maschinenlesbaren DAFV Ausweis?
-Hat er auch ein Duft/Rubbelfeld wie die Yps-Geheimausweise?
-darf ich auch wie @doebelfaenger als Bild eien Aufnahme von Pennywise dem Clown einreichen?
-kriege ich auch einen Extraausweis für mein Sockpuppet?


----------



## Mikesch (22. August 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> ...
> Hier geht es um den "Maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis des DAFV". Steht oben über den Thread.


Den kein Angler unbedingt braucht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber  ja der LAV Bayern ist für seine gute Arbeit (Stichwort Abknüppelgebot) Bundesweit bekannt.



Es gibt kein Abknüppelgebot, denn auch in Bayern gilt das Tierschutzgesetz, das einen vernünftigen Grund für das Töten eines Wirbeltiers vorschreibt. Dazu habe ich erst vorige Woche einigen Junganglern einen Vortrag gehalten. Es ist in Bayern schlicht verboten, wie in allen anderen Bundesländern auch, beispielsweise eine Barbe zu entnehmen und wegzuwerfen. Gibt es keine Nutzungsabsicht, weil Beifang, muss der Fisch zurück (Ausnahme: Entnahme zu vorgeschriebenen Hegezwecken, Beispiel Waller in mittelfränkischen Fließgewässern).


----------



## fishhawk (22. August 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Nutzungsabsicht, weil Beifang, muss der Fisch zurück



Wenn Du das als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter gem. § 11 Abs 8 für deine Gewässer so entscheidest, wären zumindest deine Erlaubnisscheininhaber aus der Verantwortung.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt in Wien wäre, würde ich es ja noch teilweise verstehen. Da geht es eigentlich nie um die Sache an sich, sondern vielmehr darum, dass einer dem anderen etwas z'Fleiss tut. Aber so fehlt mir noch das Quentchen der hochkultivierten Unfreundlichkeit, die das Savoir Vivre dort ausmacht.



Hallo,

mitm Schmäh, mitm Schmäh. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn Du das als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter gem. § 11 Abs 8 für deine Gewässer so entscheidest, wären zumindest deine Erlaubnisscheininhaber aus der Verantwortung.



Das muss ich nicht entscheiden. Das gibt das Tierschutzgesetz so vor. Dass sich die Verantwortlichen mit ihrer Denkweise zur "Abwehr von C&R" damals bei der Formulierung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes vergaloppiert haben, wissen diese Leute mittlerweile selbst. Schönes Beispiel aus Mittelfranken: Der Verband fördert sehr großzügig den Besatz von Barbe, Nase etc. Welche Rechtfertigung gäbe es nach dem Tierschutzgesetz, wenn ein Angler nun eine Barbe entnimmt und wegen "Abknüppelgebot" tötet und wegwirft? Hege ja wohl eher nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (22. August 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das gibt das Tierschutzgesetz so vor.



Auch ich halte nichts von diesem Verordnungstext, trotzdem ist das erstmal ne Verordnung und Zurücksetzen von unter Einhaltung der Fangbeschränkung gefangenen Fische wäre mit Bußgeld bedroht.

Im Tierschutzgesetz steht ja nicht, dass die Befolgung einer Rechtsverordnung kein vernünftiger Grund wäre.

Das müsste im Zweifel ein Gericht entscheiden.

Wenn die Verantwortlichen wissen, dass die Verordnung rechtswidrig ist, wäre es ja kein Problem sie zu ändern.
Das wäre für Frau Kaniber ja nur ein Federstrich.

Aber so wie Lajos schreibt ist auch mir noch kein Fall bekannt, wo das gerichtsanhängig wurde.
Sanktionen von Vereinen/Verbänden aber schon.

Auch beim Fischereiverband Mittelfranken werden ja Verstöße gegen gesetzliche Bestimmungen mit Kartenentzug bestraft. 
Ob da § 11 Abs 8 AVFiG mittlerweile ausgenommen ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch beim Fischereiverband Mittelfranken werden ja Verstöße gegen gesetzliche Bestimmungen mit Kartenentzug bestraft.
> Ob da § 11 Abs 8 AVFiG mittlerweile ausgenommen ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



Bundesrecht (Tierschutzgesetz) steht immer über Landesrecht (Bayerisches Fischereigesetz).

Man kann übrigens nicht einfach so einklagen, ein gegen Bundesrecht verstoßendes Gesetz zu ändern. Dazu brauch es einer Normenkontrollklage (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normenkontrolle), die man wiederum als Privatperson nur anstoßen kann, wenn man Betroffener ist, also z.B. einen Bußgeldbescheid bekommt. Und da es wegen Verstoßes gegen das "Abknüppelgebot" bisher so etwas noch nie gab, konnte auch keiner dagegen klagen. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt   
Wenn jemand übrigens Druck auf Personen ausübt, Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten, ist das nach meinem Rechtsverständnis Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat. Das gäbe von mir sofort eine Anzeige.


----------



## fishhawk (22. August 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ein gegen Bundesrecht verstoßendes Gesetz zu ändern



Wäre doch nur ein Federstrich von Frau Kaniber, da es ja kein Gesetz ist, sondern nur ne Verordnung.
Je schneller der Passus geändert würde, desto besser würde ich das finden.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn jemand übrigens Druck auf Personen ausübt, Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten, ist das nach meinem Rechtsverständnis Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat.



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.

Allerdings könnte ich nicht definieren, was ein "vernünftiger Grund" nun im Einzelfall ist. Das wäre dann Sache der Gerichte.

Hast Du eigentlich bei Fachberatung schon nen Antrag auf Schonzeitverlängerung für Barbe/Nase etc. und Eintragung der Rücksetzgenehmigung im Erlaubnisschein für eure Gewässer gestellt?

Dann wäre das ja auch von der Bürokratie her eindeutig geregelt.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und da es wegen Verstoßes gegen das "Abknüppelgebot" bisher so etwas noch nie gab, konnte auch keiner dagegen klagen.



Weil die Tierrechtler halt lieber mit TSCHG und Tierquälerei argumentieren, weil das publicitywirksamer ist, als ne Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Es geht denen ja auch weniger um Verurteilung sonder um "Stigmatisierung".

Der Typ aus dem Eingangspost wollte ggf. sogar Handgreiflichkeiten provozieren um sich dann selber als Opfer brutaler Angler darzustellen.  Gibt ja entsprechende Beispiele aus der Szene der Jagdsaboteure und Zirkusgegener.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bundesrecht (Tierschutzgesetz) steht immer über Landesrecht (Bayerisches Fischereigesetz).
> 
> Man kann übrigens nicht einfach so einklagen, ein gegen Bundesrecht verstoßendes Gesetz zu ändern. Dazu brauch es einer Normenkontrollklage (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normenkontrolle), die man wiederum als Privatperson nur anstoßen kann, wenn man Betroffener ist, also z.B. einen Bußgeldbescheid bekommt. Und da es wegen Verstoßes gegen das "Abknüppelgebot" bisher so etwas noch nie gab, konnte auch keiner dagegen klagen. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt
> Wenn jemand übrigens Druck auf Personen ausübt, Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten, ist das nach meinem Rechtsverständnis Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat. Das gäbe von mir sofort eine Anzeige.



Hallo,

vor einigen Jahren kam mir mal der Gedanke mich wegen Verstosses gegen den Abs. 8 des § 11 der AVFiG anzeigen zu lassen und die Sache bis vor Gericht durchzufechten. Da wäre höchtswahrscheinlich schnell Schluss gewesen mit diesem Passus, da je eindeutig ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gefordert wird.
Ich fand bei den mir bekannten Fischereiaufsehern nur keinen, der mich da hinhängen wollte. Jetzt, im doch fortgeschrittenen Alter, will ich mir das auch nicht mehr antun.
Aber irgendwelche Bedenken oder gar Angst, wenn ich einen 65er Hecht wieder schwimmen lasse, habe ich überhaupt nicht, Dann war der halt unter 60 (Mindestmaß). Etwas anders könnte nur jemand behaupten, der den Fisch nachgemessen hat und dazu kommt es nicht. Bei Forellen nehme ich grundsätzlich auch keine unter 35 mit, die sollen ja in der Pfanne auch etwas darstellen.  Und wenn ich beim (seltenen) fischen auf Karpfen eine Brachse fange, geht die auch ganz klar zurück, war nicht der Zielfisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. August 2020)

Darfst du denn die Brachse in Bayern zurücksetzen, da die Brachse wahrscheinlich kein Maß hat, nicht unter Schutz steht und keine Schonzeit hat?
Das ist doch eigentlich eindeutig im "Abknüppelparagraphen", den es ja nicht geben soll, geregelt.

Hier der Passus. Etwas verschwurbelt formuliert. Was heißt "und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) "?

(8) 1Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden. 2Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.


----------



## fishhawk (22. August 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was heißt "und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3)



Wenn der der Bewirtschafter in der Angelerlaubnis auch eine Rücksetzerlaubnis für bestimmte Fischarten aufführt.

Dazu braucht er aber ggf. die Genehmigung der zuständigen Fischereifachberatung.

Es gibt aber eben auch abweichende Rechtsmeinungen, dass jeder Angler frei entscheiden kann, ob er für sich persönlich einen vernünftigen Grund erkennt, den Fisch zu entnehmen oder nicht und die AVFiG dabei keine Rolle spielt.

Wurde aber bisher m.W. noch nie gerichtlich geklärt.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Darfst du denn die Brachse in Bayern zurücksetzen, da die Brachse wahrscheinlich kein Maß hat, nicht unter Schutz steht und keine Schonzeit hat?
> Das ist doch eigentlich eindeutig im "Abknüppelparagraphen", den es ja nicht geben soll, geregelt.
> 
> Hier der Passus. Etwas verschwurbelt formuliert. Was heißt "und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) "?
> ...



Hallo,

da frage ich nicht, ob ich die Brachse zurücksetzen darf oder nicht, ich entscheide, dass ich das darf. Begründung: ich habe nicht auf Brachsen geangelt, sondern gezielt auf Karpfen. Eine Brachse will ich nicht und ich habe auch keinen Bekannten, an dem ich eventuell eine Brachse verschenken kann. Also müsste ich den Fisch töten und entsorgen. Dies ist aber kein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung eines Tieres, also geht er zurück ins Wasser und der "Abknüppelpragraph" kann mir mal den Buckel herunterrutschen .
So halten es übrigens (fast) alle Bayern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

richtig. Und genau aus diesem Grunde wollte ich früher mal den casus belli inszenieren um dies ein- für allemal klären zu lassen. Fand aber keinen Fischereiaufseher, der da mitgemacht hätte. Mittlerweile nicht mehr so interesssant für mich. Wobei ich einer echten Auseinandersetzung keineswegs aus dem Wege gehen würde - im Gegenteil.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (22. August 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> So halten es übrigens (fast) alle Bayern



Franken eingeschlossen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Franken eingeschlossen.



Hallo,

aber klar doch. Ich wollte es nur für unsere nichtbayerischen Freunde nicht zu kompliziert machen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. August 2020)

Servus @DF,

lauter Antworten, aber kein für dich. Wo das Interesse eben hinfällt und wenn's OT zu an sich längst diskutierten ist ...

Petri


----------



## Mikesch (22. August 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> So halten es übrigens (fast) alle Bayern.
> ...


Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## doebelfaenger (22. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus @DF,
> 
> lauter Antworten, aber kein für dich. Wo das Interesse eben hinfällt und wenn's OT zu an sich längst diskutierten ist ...
> 
> Petri



Freidenker, Toni,

wenn diese Tatsache dein Leben und dein Deutsch verbessert, dann gönne ich sie dir!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (22. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, stimmt, Du (also ihr beiden Tibulski/DF) hast/ habt recht.
> Also ontopic, ich machs mal wie führende Ontopicer, und stelle mal ganz ontopic einen Fragekatalog.
> -Wann krieg ich meinen Maschinenlesbaren DAFV Ausweis?
> -Hat er auch ein Duft/Rubbelfeld wie die Yps-Geheimausweise?
> ...



Mensch @Minimax ,

nur drei Likes für deinen so feinen Altherren-Humor. Da hat @Kochtopf doch deutlich mehr zu bieten. Streng dich an!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. August 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Freidenker, Toni,
> 
> wenn diese Tatsache dein Leben und dein Deutsch verbessert, dann gönne ich sie dir!
> 
> ...



Du fängst an, mir leid zu tun.


----------



## Wünschelrute (25. August 2020)

Passt jetzt auch nicht in den Thread, aber gibt es hier so etwas wie eine Ignorierfunktion? Kenne das aus anderen Foren. Sorry für Offtopic, aber würde mich über eine Antwort, auch per Nachricht, freuen.
Ich stelle die Frage hier hinein, weil ein Teil dieses Threads maßgeblich dazu beigetragen hat, dass ich sie in Anspruch nehmen möchte.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. August 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Passt jetzt auch nicht in den Thread, aber gibt es hier so etwas wie eine Ignorierfunktion? Kenne das aus anderen Foren. Sorry für Offtopic, aber würde mich über eine Antwort, auch per Nachricht, freuen.
> Ich stelle die Frage hier hinein, weil ein Teil dieses Threads maßgeblich dazu beigetragen hat, dass ich sie in Anspruch nehmen möchte.


Zieh mal den Mauszeiger links über den Avatarbereich des jeweiligen Users, dann kannst du in der Einblendung der Userinformationen auf "Ignorieren" klicken.


----------



## Wünschelrute (25. August 2020)

Hat geklappt, besten Dank!


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gesehen, dass Olaf @tibulski Lindner zuletzt in Hyperaktivismus ausgebrochen ist, deshalb nutze ich hier nochmal die Gelegenheit, ihn an die Fragen zu erinnern, die er gerne und ausführlich beantworten wollte.

Wer das albern, nervig, langweilig oder so findet, kann das gerne tun, möge seine Energie aber lieber in "reales/praktisches Engagement" umsetzen statt hier mit Offtopic rumzutrollen 

Zum maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis:

- Wie soll das mit den Gastzugängen deutschlandweit funktionieren? Was steht darüber im Konzept zum Verbandsausweis? Gerade unter der Prämisse, dass ja nur zehn Prozent der Angler im DAFV organisiert sind (Tendenz fallend)?
- Was bedeutet "Maschinenlesbarkeit"?
- Wie ist das mit der "eindeutigen ID" in Sachen Datenschutz geregelt, wenn jeder Händler, Guide etc. darauf zugreifen kann? Was steht dazu im Konzept?
- Wie sieht es aus mit der Smartphone-Affinität von DAFV-Mitgliedern?
- Kümmern sich Angler, die nicht im DAFV Mitglied sind, nicht um die Hege und Pflege unserer Gewässer? Leisten sie keine Arbeitsstunden?
- Zahlen sie nicht nur höhere Beiträge, weil sie den DAFV finanzieren?
- Nur interessehalber, welche Fährlinien sind das genau, die auf euch zugekommen sind?
- Zu den Parkplätzen/Slipstellen:  Ist das eine Vision oder habt ihr schon Gespräche geführt und grünes Licht für bestimmte Parkplätze/ Slipanlagen? Wer übernimmt dann die Kosten (Umsatzausfälle der Betreiber) oder sind die so großzügig?
- Gibt es eine Koperation von BfN und DAFV? Erklärt das eventuell, warum der DAFV keine Klage gegen die jetzigen Angelverbote in den AWZ eingereicht hat?
- Bei welchen Vereinen und Verbänden hast Du das Konzept vorgestellt?
- Kannst Du das komplette Konzept und den geneuen Zeitplan nicht einfach mal hier posten?

Ich hatte auch nochmal die bislang ebenfalls ignorierten Fragen von @Anglerdemo  mit reingenommen.

Zu DAFV-Aktion "Angler helfen Anglern" (gegen PeTra):

- Wie viele Meldungen sind in diesen zwei Jahren eingegangen?
- Wie hat der DAFV betroffenen Anglern geholfen?
- Wie ist die Bilanz der Aktion nach zwei Jahren?
- Wie lange wird diese noch laufen?
- Was ist noch an Maßnahmen geplant? Gerade in Bezug auf die gescheiterte Petition gegen Brigitte?

Zur "Social Media Kampagne":

"Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist."

- Wie will der Verband das anstellen? Ihr habt euch ja sicherlich zusammengesetzt, eventuell auch mit den diversen Influencern, und habt euch Gedanken dazu gemacht und ein Konzept verfasst. Wie sieht das aus? Ziele, Zielgruppen, Aktionen etc. Wie sind die Landesverbände eingespannt? Können die Vereine was machen?

Zu deiner Aussage: "Hinter vielen Dingen ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken, dazu haben wir zusätzlich viele Projekte verwirklicht, die damals gar nicht absehbar waren. Der Ausweis ist eine langjährige Aufagbe, daran arbeiten wir beständig.":

- Hinter welchen "vielen Dingen" ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken dran? Was hat das den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Was sind die "vielen Projekte", die zusätzlich verwirklicht wurden? Was haben diese den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Wie sieht der konkrete Zeitplan für den Ausweis aus? Wann kommt er? "Langjährig" ist kein konkreter Zeitplan. 

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gesehen, dass Olaf @tibulski Lindner zuletzt in Hyperaktivismus ausgebrochen ist, deshalb nutze ich hier nochmal die Gelegenheit, ihn an die Fragen zu erinnern, die er gerne und ausführlich beantworten wollte.
> 
> ...


Was sagt eigentlich dein Arzt?


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. September 2020)

Da @Kochtopf ja immer dazwischen trollt, hier nochmal die Fragen für Olaf @tibulski Lindner:

Zum maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis:

- Wie soll das mit den Gastzugängen deutschlandweit funktionieren? Was steht darüber im Konzept zum Verbandsausweis? Gerade unter der Prämisse, dass ja nur zehn Prozent der Angler im DAFV organisiert sind (Tendenz fallend)?
- Was bedeutet "Maschinenlesbarkeit"?
- Wie ist das mit der "eindeutigen ID" in Sachen Datenschutz geregelt, wenn jeder Händler, Guide etc. darauf zugreifen kann? Was steht dazu im Konzept?
- Wie sieht es aus mit der Smartphone-Affinität von DAFV-Mitgliedern?
- Kümmern sich Angler, die nicht im DAFV Mitglied sind, nicht um die Hege und Pflege unserer Gewässer? Leisten sie keine Arbeitsstunden?
- Zahlen sie nicht nur höhere Beiträge, weil sie den DAFV finanzieren?
- Nur interessehalber, welche Fährlinien sind das genau, die auf euch zugekommen sind?
- Zu den Parkplätzen/Slipstellen:  Ist das eine Vision oder habt ihr schon Gespräche geführt und grünes Licht für bestimmte Parkplätze/ Slipanlagen? Wer übernimmt dann die Kosten (Umsatzausfälle der Betreiber) oder sind die so großzügig?
- Gibt es eine Koperation von BfN und DAFV? Erklärt das eventuell, warum der DAFV keine Klage gegen die jetzigen Angelverbote in den AWZ eingereicht hat?
- Bei welchen Vereinen und Verbänden hast Du das Konzept vorgestellt?
- Kannst Du das komplette Konzept und den geneuen Zeitplan nicht einfach mal hier posten?

Ich hatte auch nochmal die bislang ebenfalls ignorierten Fragen von @Anglerdemo  mit reingenommen.

Zu DAFV-Aktion "Angler helfen Anglern" (gegen PeTra):

- Wie viele Meldungen sind in diesen zwei Jahren eingegangen?
- Wie hat der DAFV betroffenen Anglern geholfen?
- Wie ist die Bilanz der Aktion nach zwei Jahren?
- Wie lange wird diese noch laufen?
- Was ist noch an Maßnahmen geplant? Gerade in Bezug auf die gescheiterte Petition gegen Brigitte?

Zur "Social Media Kampagne":

"Damit will der Verband der breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass Angeln in Deutschland nachhaltig, zeitgemäß und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam ist."

- Wie will der Verband das anstellen? Ihr habt euch ja sicherlich zusammengesetzt, eventuell auch mit den diversen Influencern, und habt euch Gedanken dazu gemacht und ein Konzept verfasst. Wie sieht das aus? Ziele, Zielgruppen, Aktionen etc. Wie sind die Landesverbände eingespannt? Können die Vereine was machen?

Zu deiner Aussage: "Hinter vielen Dingen ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken, dazu haben wir zusätzlich viele Projekte verwirklicht, die damals gar nicht absehbar waren. Der Ausweis ist eine langjährige Aufagbe, daran arbeiten wir beständig.":

- Hinter welchen "vielen Dingen" ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken dran? Was hat das den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Was sind die "vielen Projekte", die zusätzlich verwirklicht wurden? Was haben diese den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Wie sieht der konkrete Zeitplan für den Ausweis aus? Wann kommt er? "Langjährig" ist kein konkreter Zeitplan. 

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

Ungeachtet von Animositäten, ADHS, Trolligkeiten und anderen netten Sachen...

Dieser Verband (was verbindet er eigentlich und wen?) zeigt unglaublich deutlich, wie sehr ihm an einem offenen Dialog mit dem Angler gelegen ist!


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. September 2020)

Sagen wir es doch mal anders, einige Fragen würden bestimmt viele hier im Board sehr interessieren. Es ist in meinen Augen aber der Ton, der die Musik macht. Und ob ich auf die Penetranten Fragen eines speziellen Users antworten würde, ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Aber vielleicht hat @tibulski ja irgendwann einmal die Musse, wenigsten einen Teil zu beantworten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. September 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Da @Kochtopf ja immer dazwischen trollt, hier nochmal die Fragen für Olaf @tibulski Lindner:
> 
> Zum maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis:
> 
> ...




Also ich empfehle ja mal den direkten Kontakt, wenn es Dir so auf den Nägeln brennt.








						Kontaktformular
					

Der DAFV ist der Dachverband der Angelfischer in Deutschland. › Er ist ✓gemeinnützig ✓anerkannter Naturschutz- und ✓Umweltverband.




					www.dafv.de
				




Oder telefonisch (hab Dir mal von der Verbandsseite die Nummer kopiert:  030 97104379 )

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sowas mehr bringt, als hier den Thread ständig mit den gleichen Fragen vollzuspamen, die hier eh nie beatwortet werden.
Das müsste Dir doch aber auch klar sein, oder? Falls nicht, würde ich auch auf eine Antwort auf die Frage warten, die Dir @Kochtopf gestellt hat


----------



## doebelfaenger (30. Juni 2021)

Da bin ich nach nem knappen Jahr mal wieder hier im Unterforum, um zu schauen, ob es was Neues in Sachen "wichtigstes Projekt des DAFV" gibt.

Offensichtlich nicht.

Dafür gibt es ja die neue großartige Kampagne "Catch&Cook" mit einem Profikoch. Abrufzahlen der Videos auf dem eigenen Youtube-Kanal: zwischen 50 und 200 Klicks nach mehreren Wochen.

Wohl bekommt's!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (30. Juni 2021)

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es auch noch eine (Selbst-)Darstellung in der BLÖD Zeitung:









						Podcast „Bis zum Biss“: So hilft ein Ü-Ei beim Fischfang!
					

Praktischer Trick im Angelpopdcast: So hilft ein Ü-Ei beim Fischfang!




					www.bild.de


----------



## tibulski (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

wir sind da nach wie vor mit Hochdruck dran. Auch wenn wir bisher damit noch nicht so deutlich an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen sind. Es ist eine Mamutaufgabe einen verstaubten Verband auf moderne Füße zu stellen und das passiert auch nicht von heute auf morgen. Ich weiss, dass hier ja mitunter nur das Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird.

@E4tSleepGoFishing: Zu deiner Signatur: "Ceterum censeo DAFV esse delendam" (Für alle die kein großes Latinum haben übersetzt: "Aber ich denke, der DAFV muss zerstört werden") - was versprichst du dir davon? Wenn du einen Plan-B hast gerne hier mal vorstellen.

Das Thema Verbandsausweis ist komplex und bedeutet langfristig möglicherweise eine fundamentale Veränderung des Verbandes. Die Früchte sieht noch niemand und viele wollen oder können sich das auch nicht vorstellen, auch innerhalb der Verbandswelt. Wenn wir in Zukunft weiter angeln gehen wollen, ist das nach meiner Meinung unerlässlich.

Der Spiegel hatte vor kurzem einen Bericht:



> Krise der Verbände​Das deutsche Sportsystem ist gescheitert​
> Kurz vor den Spielen von Tokio steckt der Deutsche Olympische Sportbund in schweren Turbulenzen, auch der DFB und andere Verbände taumeln. Es ist Zeit, sich von den Besitzstandswahrern zu trennen.



https://www.spiegel.de/sport/dfb-un...eitert-a-72a98608-445d-4920-8037-0db6191c5e9e (Kann man leider nur mit Spigel+ Abo lesen)

Es trifft den Kern und genau das versuchen wir beim DAFV seit einigen Jahren konsequent anzugehen. Dagegen gibt es intern massive Wiederstände und das klappt nicht von heute auf morgen, aber trotzdem gibt es einen klaren Fahrplan. Im August wird nach vielen Jahren die Präsidentschaft wechseln, da Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht mehr zur Wahl steht.

Ich habe derzeit zu vielen Startups und modernen Anbietern von Lösungen für Verbände Kontakt. Alle haben uns in den Gesprächen bescheinigt, dass wir in den konzeptionellen Zukunftsplänen deutlich weiter sind als andere Verbände mit denen sie in Deutschland gesprochen haben (und die sprechen mit fast allen Verbänden inklusive DFB usw.). Das ist kein "Fishing for compliments", aber ich will dem Eindruck entgegentreten, wir hätten keinen Plan.  Ob und welche Früchte das dann trägt, weiss ich auch noch nicht.

Der Verbandsausweis ist kein Selbstzweck und bringt als Plastik- statt Papierausweis erst mal keine Mehrwerte, aber dahinter steckt natürlich viel mehr.

Ich lasse mich hier gerne als Azubi, Dilletant oder sonstige abfällige Äusserungen von ausgewählten Usern hier im Forum beschimpfen, die ich weder kenne, noch das sie etwas über sich selbst preisgeben, aber in jedem zweiten Beitrag von sich behaupten, sie wissen genau wie man Verbandsarbeit macht bzw. das der DAFV per Definition ja immer nur Mist macht. Es ist halt deutlich einfacher über Verbandsarbeit zu schmipfen, als Verbandsarbeit zu machen.

In diesem Sinne bin ich sicher, es bleibt hier kontrovers ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Juli 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne bin ich sicher, es bleibt hier kontrovers ...
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf


Ich bin mir sicher, dass wird es bleiben....

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir , dass, sicher euer, Plan aufgeht und verkrustete Strukturen aufgebrochen werden, eigentlich kann es ja nur besser werden und die derzeitige stillstand/besitzstand Situation ohne Fortschritte geht mir auf die Nerven.

In meinem Leben habe ich schon viel Widerstand gegen Neuerungen, Verbesserungen und natürlich auch Verschlechterungen, im guten und negativen, mitbekommen. Mir fällt da zb ein, dass im Jahr 2000 in den Medien das Internet als vorübergehende Erscheinung betitelt wurde, oder 1996 die Telefon Industrie versucht hat Internet Telefonie Software zu regulieren und zu verbannen.
Heute erleben wir dies mit der Blockchain Technologie und dem Bitcoin. Gandhi hat mal gesagt: „Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“, in dem Sinne


----------



## doebelfaenger (11. Juli 2021)

Was darf Satire?
tibulski  groß in Form. So sehr habe ich zuletzt gelacht, als kati48268 in einem Video eine Pelletbombe angerührt hat...

Aber schauen wir uns mal die Äußerung des DAFV-Mitarbeiters für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit genauer an.



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind da nach wie vor mit Hochdruck dran.


Nach wie vor? Seit drei, vier oder fünf Jahren? Immer Hochdruck? Wann können die Mitglieder des DAFV mit Ergebnissen rechnen?


tibulski schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir bisher damit noch nicht so deutlich an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen sind.


Wieso eigentlich nicht? Wie sieht das Konzept des Ausweises denn aus? Der Zeitplan? Was können die Mitglieder des DAFV erwarten?


tibulski schrieb:


> Es ist eine Mamutaufgabe einen verstaubten Verband auf moderne Füße zu stellen und das passiert auch nicht von heute auf morgen.


Wer sich hier als Schlaumeier mit großem Latinum aufspielt, sollte wissen, wie Mammutaufgabe geschrieben und wann ein Komma gesetzt wird - siehe ein paar Zeilen später auch "Widerstand". Und jetzt geht es gleich darum, den Verband auf moderne Füße zu stellen? Was heißt das konkret?


tibulski schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass hier ja mitunter nur das Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird.


Nö. Der DAFV macht halt nix für seine Mitglieder und Du schreibst hier nur unkonkretes Zeug. Übrigens: weiß, nicht weiss.


tibulski schrieb:


> @E4tSleepGoFishing: Zu deiner Signatur: "Ceterum censeo DAFV esse delendam" (Für alle die kein großes Latinum haben übersetzt: "Aber ich denke, der DAFV muss zerstört werden") - was versprichst du dir davon? Wenn du einen Plan-B hast gerne hier mal vorstellen.


Den DAFV abschaffen? Interessante Idee! Was würde das für die Angler in Deutschland denn für negative Auswirkungen haben?


tibulski schrieb:


> Das Thema Verbandsausweis ist komplex und bedeutet langfristig möglicherweise eine fundamentale Veränderung des Verbandes.


Das wird ja immer spannender! Was heißt das konkret?


tibulski schrieb:


> Die Früchte sieht noch niemand und viele wollen oder können sich das auch nicht vorstellen, auch innerhalb der Verbandswelt.


Puh, jetzt wird es kryptisch. Was heißt das konkret?


tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn wir in Zukunft weiter angeln gehen wollen, ist das nach meiner Meinung unerlässlich.


Oha, das ist eine Ansage! Was heißt das konkret?


tibulski schrieb:


> Der Spiegel hatte vor kurzem einen Bericht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was heißt das konkret?


tibulski schrieb:


> Dagegen gibt es intern massive Wiederstände und das klappt nicht von heute auf morgen, aber trotzdem gibt es einen klaren Fahrplan.


Wie sieht der Fahrplan aus, welche Schritte gibt es? Und: Widerstände, nicht Wiederstände!


tibulski schrieb:


> Im August wird nach vielen Jahren die Präsidentschaft wechseln, da Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht mehr zur Wahl steht.


Was wird sich dadurch verändern, wenn ihr Vize ihr Nachfolger wird? Oder ändert sich Nichts?


tibulski schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit zu vielen Startups und modernen Anbietern von Lösungen für Verbände Kontakt. Alle haben uns in den Gesprächen bescheinigt, dass wir in den konzeptionellen Zukunftsplänen deutlich weiter sind als andere Verbände mit denen sie in Deutschland gesprochen haben (und die sprechen mit fast allen Verbänden inklusive DFB usw.).


Wow! Also dreht ihr das ganz große Rad. Jetzt fallen die Anbieter und Start-Ups vor Verzückung vom Stuhl. Wie sehen die konzeptionellen Zukunftspläne denn konkret aus?


tibulski schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Fishing for compliments", aber ich will dem Eindruck entgegentreten, wir hätten keinen Plan.  Ob und welche Früchte das dann trägt, weiss ich auch noch nicht.


Woher sollte der Eindruck kommen, ihr hättet keinen Plan? ;-) Aber Moment: Ihr wisst noch gar nicht, was jetzt am Ende dabei herauskommt?


tibulski schrieb:


> Der Verbandsausweis ist kein Selbstzweck und bringt als Plastik- statt Papierausweis erst mal keine Mehrwerte, aber dahinter steckt natürlich viel mehr.


Was heißt das konkret?


tibulski schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich hier gerne als Azubi, Dilletant oder sonstige abfällige Äusserungen von ausgewählten Usern hier im Forum beschimpfen, die ich weder kenne, noch das sie etwas über sich selbst preisgeben, aber in jedem zweiten Beitrag von sich behaupten, sie wissen genau wie man Verbandsarbeit macht bzw. das der DAFV per Definition ja immer nur Mist macht. Es ist halt deutlich einfacher über Verbandsarbeit zu schmipfen, als Verbandsarbeit zu machen.


Zum Schluss natürlich noch die klassische Opferrolle. Nach dem Motto: Wer keine Verbandsarbeit macht, darf auch nicht meckern. Übrigens: Dilettant, nicht Dilletant.


Ich setze mir das mal auf Wiedervorlage in einem Jahr.


Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## smithie (12. Juli 2021)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Den DAFV abschaffen? Interessante Idee! Was würde das für die Angler in Deutschland denn für negative Auswirkungen haben?


Dass man kein Blei mehr beim Angeln verwenden darf...?
Ah ne...

Die fundamentale Veränderung im Verband könnte bei maschinenlesbarem Ausweis sein, dass man die Doppelmitgliedschaften canceln muss - ist aber reine Vermutung...


----------



## tibulski (14. Juli 2021)

Danke, dass du meine Rechtschreibfehler in dem frei geschriebenen Text korrigiert hast. Großes Kino! Ich schreibe hier abends in meiner Freizeit. Alle meine Sätze noch mal einzeln aufzulisten und sinngemäß immer nur dahinter zu schreiben: "Was heißt das jetzt konkret" (einmal auch „das ist zu unkonkret“) ist vielleicht weniger hilfreich. Deine Ideen?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## doebelfaenger (18. Juli 2021)

Es kann doch nichts Hilfereicheres für deine Texte geben als die Frage: Was heißt das konkret?

Du schreibst hier seit Jahren inhaltsleeres Zeug, baust Luftschlösser und scheust dabei keine Übertreibung. Ihr habt die tollsten Konzepte, die klarsten Fahrpläne, seid weiter als die Niederlande beim Ausweis und weiter als alle anderen Verbände bei den Plänen zur Modernisierung. Das würden euch alle Unternehmen und Leute, mit denen ihr so sprecht, immer wieder bestätigen.

Als Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit würde ich doch endlich mal raus mit der Sprache rücken, konkret werden und schreiben: So, Angler, schaut mal: Das alles haben wir für euch in der Mache! Darauf könnt ihr euch freuen! So sieht das Konzept für den neuen Ausweis aus! So wollen wir den Verband modernisieren! So sehen die Zeitpläne dafür aus! Schaut, was wir alles für euch Angler tun!

Zumal Du auch noch schreibst: "Wenn wir in Zukunft weiter angeln gehen wollen, ist das nach meiner Meinung unerlässlich."

Also ohne neuen Ausweis können wir bald nicht mehr angeln gehen? Das ist mal eine Ansage. Das macht mir Angst. Sollte auch jedem, der gerne angeln geht, Angst machen, dass man bald nicht mehr angeln gehen kann, wenn der Ausweis nicht kommt.

Und was kommt dann von dir und vom DAFV Konkretes? Nichts. Und nochmal nichts. Seit Jahren.

Warum? Ist das doch nicht so toll, was ihr da ausheckt oder aushecken wollt?

Denn Angst macht mir nur das, was ich bei euch auf der Webseite sehe. Highlights sind Fischkochvideos mit 50 Klicks auf Youtube und Preise für Angelvereine, die ein paar Müllsäcke aufsammeln.

Wenn das Angeln bei uns in Zukunft immer weiter eingeschränkt wird, dann hat der DAFV da sicherlich auch etwas mit zu tun, aber nicht im positiven Sinne.

Als grenzenloser Optimist lege ich mir das aber wie erwähnt auf Wiedervorlage in einem Jahr. Freue mich dann schon auf deine Antwort.

Vergiss dann bitte die Phrase "mit Hochdruck" nicht.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2021)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Was darf Satire?
> tibulski  groß in Form. So sehr habe ich zuletzt gelacht, als kati48268 in einem Video eine Pelletbombe angerührt hat...
> 
> Aber schauen wir uns mal die Äußerung des DAFV-Mitarbeiters für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit genauer an.
> ...



*Herr T. Frickelreimer - sind Sie das ?* 

Huschhusch in´s eigene Körbchen 

R.S.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Juli 2021)

doebelfaenger 

Es gibt halt Menschen, die leiden nicht unter Realitätsverlust, sondern genießen ihn.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (24. Juli 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> @E4tSleepGoFishing: Zu deiner Signatur: "Ceterum censeo DAFV esse delendam" (Für alle die kein großes Latinum haben übersetzt: "Aber ich denke, der DAFV muss zerstört werden") - was versprichst du dir davon? Wenn du einen Plan-B hast gerne hier mal vorstellen.



Die Forderung nach einem Plan B unterstellt ja, dass es notwendig wäre eine Alternative für den DAFV zu schaffen sollte meine Signatur eintreten. Dieser Prämisse stimme ich nicht zu.

In meinen 40+ Jahren als aktiver Angler kann ich mich nicht an eine einzige Sache erinnern, die der Verband zum Positiven für Angler verändert oder nur voran getrieben hat. Die Zeit vor der Wende kann ich nur aus West Sicht beurteilen. Wie das im Osten war weiß ich nicht. Meine Erfahrungen dort als Gast zu angeln legen aber die Vermurung nahe, dass dort besser für die Angler gearbeitet wurde.

Grüße von einem, ein Leben lang vom Nachtangelverbot betroffenen, Angler.

EDIT: P.S.: In der Jugendgruppe war ich noch in der Stippmannschaft unseres Vereins und bin auf (kleine und unbedeutende) Wettkampfangeln in Deutschland


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juli 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Der Verbandsausweis ist kein Selbstzweck


Sondern?


tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn wir in Zukunft weiter angeln gehen wollen, ist das nach meiner Meinung unerlässlich.


...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

scheinbar ist der digitale Verbandsausweis immer noch ein wichtiges Projekt des DAFV. Man sucht jetzt hauptamtliches Personal für diese Aufgabe:









						DAFV Stellenausschreibung: Projektmitarbeiter „digitaler Verbandsausweis“ (m/w/d) für 20 oder 40 Stunden die Woche - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Zur Verstärkung unseres Teams suchen wir eine Fachkraft für die Einführung und Betreuung eines digitalen Mitgliedsausweises beim Deutschen Angelfische...




					dafv.de
				




Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. Juni 2022)

Die haben das in 3 Jahren nicht geschafft? Davon abgesehen, dass das Projekt nutzlos ist, die wollen doch nicht zum Mars fliegen was zur Hölle dauert daran so lange.

Kompetenz at work...


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2022)

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Die haben das in 3 Jahren nicht geschafft? Davon abgesehen, dass das Projekt nutzlos ist, die wollen doch nicht zum Mars fliegen was zur Hölle dauert daran so lange.
> 
> Kompetenz at work...


Die Stelle scheint auch gut bezahlt zu werden, wenn ein Hochschulabschluss gefragt ist. 
Mit nem Dienstwagen würde ichs machen


----------



## rippi (6. Juni 2022)

Na das sieht so aus als wenn jetzt alles klar wäre und nur noch die ganze Arbeit dahinter gemacht werden müsste.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Mit nem Dienstwagen würde ichs machen


Könnte sein, dass man in Berlin ggf. mit dem ÖPNV-Ticket und Bahncard50 schneller vorankommt.

Ein standesgemäßes Dienstfahrzeug wäre für nen Angler vermutlich ein Angelboot mit E-Motor.

Fischerprüfung scheint allerdings kein Kriterium zu sein, steht zumindest nicht im Anforderungsprofil.
Vielleicht suchen die eher nen Praktiker.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Fischerprüfung scheint allerdings kein Kriterium zu sein, steht zumindest nicht im Anforderungsprofil.


Doch doch. 
Steht drin. 
Fischerei und Führerschein


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Fischerprüfung scheint allerdings kein Kriterium zu sein, steht zumindest nicht im Anforderungsprofil.


Besser hinschauen, wird gefordert.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Doch doch.
> Steht drin.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Besser hinschauen, wird gefordert.



Da haben wir  wohl Wahrnehmungsunterschiede, denn ich finde nach wie vor keinen Hinweis auf "Fischerprüfung".
Auch mit der Textsuche von Chrome nicht.


----------



## Ladi74 (6. Juni 2022)

Da steht auch nix von Fischerprüfung, sondern Fischereischein.
Letzte Zeile bei "Ihr Profil".


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Ladi74 schrieb:


> Da steht auch nix von Fischerprüfung, sondern Fischereischein.


Genauso lese ich das auch.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Juni 2022)

Das alleine ist ja schon ein Ausschlußgrund


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das alleine ist ja schon ein Ausschlußgrund


Das hat ein gewisser M.S. aus N auch immer behauptet.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das hat ein gewisser M.S. aus N auch immer behauptet.


Da klingelt bei mir nix, aber auch die beiden Berliner, die ich kenne, wollen da inzwischen weg.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Da steht auch nix von Fischerprüfung, sondern Fischereischein.
> Letzte Zeile bei "Ihr Profil".


Und wie bekommt man den Fischereischein?


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man den Fischereischein?


Bei uns hier geht man da zur zuständigen Behörde, stellt nen Antrag und  zahlt die Gebühr und Fischereiabgabe.

Gibt übrigens nicht wenige Vereine hier, die als Aufnahmekriterium u.a. einen gültigen Fischereischein *und *eine erfolgreich absolvierte Fischerprüfung verlangen.  Die sind allerdings nicht Mitglied im DAFV.

Kann aber vermutlich je nach Bundesland und vielleicht verschieden sein.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Da klingelt bei mir nix,


Wird Dich bei Deinem Nickname wahrscheinlich auch kaum tangieren, wem es in Bayern so gut gefällt. dass er nicht weg will.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei uns hier geht man da zur zuständigen Behörde, stellt nen Antrag und  zahlt die Gebühr und Fischereiabgabe.
> 
> ...


Ja und muss man beim Beantragen des Fischereischeins nicht das Prüfungszeugnis vorlegen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2022)

Dann ist das der Unterschied,


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei uns hier geht man da zur zuständigen Behörde, stellt nen Antrag und  zahlt die Gebühr und Fischereiabgabe.
> 
> ...


bei uns bekommt man den Fischereischein mit der Vorlage der bestandenen Fischerprüfung.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> und muss man beim Beantragen des Fischereischeins nicht das Prüfungszeugnis vorlegen?


Bei uns hier grundsätzlich schon, aber nicht unbedingt.  Gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten .


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> bei uns bekommt man den Fischereischein mit der Vorlage der bestandenen Fischerprüfung.


Wenn man eine hat, bei uns schon auch.

Wenn nicht, dann ggf. auf andere Art, wenn die Voraussetzungen zutreffen.

Gibt nicht wenige Vereine hier, die aber beides zusammen sehen wollen, wenn jemand beitreten will.


----------



## Ladi74 (6. Juni 2022)

Gibt auch genug Angler, die einen Fischereischein haben, aber nie eine Prüfung abgelegt haben. Das betrifft v.a. Angler, die schon zu DDR-Zeiten im DAV waren.
Ok, davon sind die meisten jetzt so alt, dass die nicht mehr ins Raster der Stellenausschreibung passen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Gibt auch genug Angler, die einen Fischereischein haben, aber nie eine Prüfung abgelegt haben. Das betrifft v.a. Angler, die schon zu DDR-Zeiten im DAV waren.
> Ok, davon sind die meisten jetzt so alt, dass die nicht mehr ins Raster der Stellenausschreibung passen.


Wär aber Lustig, was passieren würde, wenn das gesamte DAFV Personal durch 200jährige DAV-Knorren vom Dorf ersetzt werden würde.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Ladi74 schrieb:


> Ok, davon sind die meisten jetzt so alt, dass die nicht mehr ins Raster der Stellenausschreibung passen.


Diskriminierung wegen Alter wäre ja nach AGG zwar verboten, aber mit hoher IT-Affinität und Erfahrung mit der Pflege von Social-Media Plattformen könnten die in der Tat Probleme haben.

Eigentlich war der Hinweis auf die fehlende Fischerprüfung aber eh ironisch gemeint, weil mir nicht ganz einleuchtet, warum man IT-ler ohne Fischereischein von vornherein ausschließen möchte.

Wäre für den Job vermutlich deutlich wichtiger Ahnung von Software/Programmierung/Cybersecurity/Datenschutz etc. zu haben, als zu wissen bei welchem Fisch  die Schwimmblase fest mit dem Bauchfell verwachsen ist etc. .

Könnte aber natürlich schon sein, dass man damit verhindern will, heimlich  von der Tierrechtsszene unterwandert zu werden.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wird Dich bei Deinem Nickname wahrscheinlich auch kaum tangieren, wem es in Bayern so gut gefällt. dass er nicht weg will.


Bei Bayern kann ich das auch gut verstehen, wunderschöne Gegend, bin selber gerne dort. Aber Berlin


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Aber Berlin


Da denkt der OB von Tübingen vermutlich ähnlich drüber.

Manche ehemalige Minitramp-Springerinnen  wollen aber unbedingt da hin.

Die Menschen sind nunmal verschieden.

Manche denken, dass der DAFV ne super Lobbyarbeit macht, andere werden nicht müde über ihn  zu lästern.

Ich muss da zum Glück nicht drüber urteilen, welche Partei nun näher an der Wahrheit liegt.


----------



## tibulski (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> scheinbar ist der digitale Verbandsausweis immer noch ein wichtiges Projekt des DAFV. Man sucht jetzt hauptamtliches Personal für diese Aufgabe:
> 
> ...



Ja, wir scheinen es echt ernst zu meinen nach ca. 100 Jahren die Papierausweise und Klebemarken in Deutschland abzulösen, die irgendwer, irgendwie rausgibt und mit denen jeder Landesverband auch irgendetwas anderes macht ...  

"Braucht kein Mensch" bzw. Angler ist eine nette Ansicht, dann könnten wir uns die ganze Arbeit ja sparen.

Ich befürchte nur, dass die gleichen Leute spätestens  in ein paar Jahren sagen würden: "und der DAFV klebt immer noch Marken in Papierausweise ein, wo keiner so recht weiss, was er damit machen kann". Typisch DAFV - die kriegen ja eh nix hin und haben alles verschlafen ...

So richtig recht machen kann man es ja keinem, aber das gehört wohl zum Geschäft ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Tricast (6. Juni 2022)

Ist schon richtig, es gibt nichts wichtigeres als der digitale Verbandsausweis. Marken kleben war gestern; das ist doch nicht hip und modern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rippi (6. Juni 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, wir scheinen es echt ernst zu meinen nach ca. 100 Jahren die Papierausweise und Klebemarken in Deutschland abzulösen, die irgendwer, irgendwie rausgibt und mit denen jeder Landesverband auch irgendetwas anderes macht ...


Der analoge Ausweis soll doch aber nicht völlig verschwinden, oder? Einen Zwang zum digitalen Ausweis, fände ich fatal.


----------



## tibulski (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo Heinz,



Tricast schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, es gibt nichts wichtigeres als der digitale Verbandsausweis. Marken kleben war gestern; das ist doch nicht hip und modern.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



darum geht es doch gar nicht. Der neue Ausweis soll für die meisten Angler nicht die alten Ausweise und Klebemarken 1:1 ersetzen, sondern den Anglern vor allem Mehrwerte bieten, oder siehst du da keine Luft nach oben? Wer nur an seinem lokalen Teich fischt, wird da vielleicht keinen Unterschied spüren, aber bräuchte auch den alten Ausweis nicht (hat also keinen Nachteil), wer ein wenig unterwegs ist, wird schon wissen wo die Probleme liegen. Dazu auch Mehrwerte bei Gerätehändlern und im Urlaub usw.

Lieber nix machen?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo Rippi,



rippi schrieb:


> Der analoge Ausweis soll doch aber nicht völlig verschwinden, oder? Einen Zwang zum digitalen Ausweis, fände ich fatal.



Nein, soll er vorerst nicht. Wir wollen dafür werben, aber keinen Zwang ausüben ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo.


tibulski schrieb:


> So richtig recht machen kann man es ja keinem, aber das gehört wohl zum Geschäft ...


Ist vermutlich nicht nur beim DAFV so.

Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, warum man ca. 98% der potentiellen Bewerber durch die Anforderung "Fischereischein" ausschließen möchte.

Ist auf dem Markt für IT-Fachkräfte so ein großer Bewerberüberhang, dass sich der DAFV das locker leisten kann, oder wollt ihr tatsächlich eine heimliche Subversion verhindern?


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ist vermutlich nicht nur beim DAFV so.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

na ja, die wollen vielleicht, dass da nur Leute beschäftigt sind, welche wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung vom Angeln haben.
Ist halt, wie wenn die katholische Kirche der Arbeitgeber ist, die wollen ja auch meist nur Katholiken beschäftigen- wenns denn geht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> die wollen ja auch meist nur Katholiken beschäftigen


Wird aber vermutlich deutlich mehr katholische IT-Fachkräfte geben, als welche mit Fischereischein.


----------



## hanzz (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wird aber vermutlich deutlich mehr katholische IT-Fachkräfte geben, als welche mit Fischereischein.


Ich seh da gar keine IT Fachkraft. 
Eher jemand der einfach nur ein paar Daten eintippt, am Telefon sitzt und den Ausweis per BahnCard missionieren muss.


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2022)

Da ist er. 
Was macht man jetzt damit?


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Dezember 2022)




----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2022)

Steht ne URL drauf
ausweis.dafv.de
Na dann los
Kennt jemand mein Passwort? 
Ich hab keins vergeben.


----------



## Nuesse (3. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kennt jemand mein Passwort?


Schnegge1974 

Werden die Dinger ohne Lichtbild ausgegeben ?
Die alten Ausweise waren doch mit Bild 
oder verwechsel ich da was ?


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Werden die Dinger ohne Lichtbild ausgegeben ?


Steht nur Name, Adresse und Verein drauf.


----------



## Harrie (3. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Steht nur Name, Adresse und Verein drauf.


Und was soll man dann damit anfangen, ohne Lichtbild?
Die kriegen noch nicht mal einen gescheiten Ausweis hin!
Toller DAFV, man gut das wir da kein Mitglied mehr sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kennt jemand mein Passwort?


Hanzz.im.Glück


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2022)

tibulski 
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal Licht ins dunkle bringen

Grad mal auf Karte prüfen gegangen und die Ausweis ID eingegeben.


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2022)

Wird immer lustiger


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2022)

Kleb ich die Marke dann auf die ID
Ist ja eh ungültig


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2022)

dafür gibt eine Anlage zu Ausweis in bester Pappqualität


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2022)

und hier das Lesegerät für die Gewässeraufsicht:



			leseautomat - Google Suche


----------



## tibulski (Donnerstag um 23:00)

Hallo,

die Ausweise kann man mit jedem beliebigen Smartphone auslesen, analog zu einer Bankkarte an der Supermarktkasse. Marken klebt der Vereinsvorsitzende digital ein und kann jeder am Gewässer mit einem Smartphone oder telefonisch überprüfen. Vereine können damit auch beliebige Gewässerberechtigungen abbilden. Berechtigungen kann man in Echtzeit Sperren oder gültig schalten. Das Marken drucken, kleben und die Beitragsmeldungen zwischen Vereien und Verbänden entfällt vollständig.  Papierdokumente sollen am Ende auch nicht mehr nötig sein. Dazu gibt es Vorteilsprogramme für organisierte Angler. Später soll noch mehr kommen aber das zu seiner Zeit.

Bis alles rund ist, braucht es noch ein wenig Zeit, auch weil die Vereine, Verbände und Fischereigesetze sich Schritt für Schritt anpassen ... ist ein recht umfangreiches Projekt. Mal sehen was geht. Wir haben da schon einige Jahre dran gearbeitet und werden im späten Frühjahr auch ertsmals öffentlich darüber informieren.

Das erklärte Ziel ist es: Mit einer Karte in (fast) ganz Deutschland angeln gehen zu können und als organisierter Angler (welcher sich auch um die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und Fischbestände kümmert) in einem Verein auch entprechende Vorteile geniessen zu können.

Digital sind wir schon viel weiter als der Vispass in Holland, aber organisatorisch leider noch nicht. Wie gesagt: Mal sehen was die nächsten Jahre geht ...


LG,

  Olaf


----------



## hanzz (Donnerstag um 23:14)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Ausweise kann man mit jedem beliebigen Smartphone auslesen. Marken klebt der Vereinsvorsitzende digital ein und kann jeder am Gewässer überprüfen. Wir haben da schon einige Jahre dran gearbeitet und werden im späten Frühjahr auch ertsmals öffentlich darüber informieren.
> 
> ...


Jo hab ich gemacht 
Ergebnis siehst du oben. 
Plastikverschwendung. 
Warum krieg ich mit den neuen Jahreskarten für 2023 ne Karte die nur bis Ende 2022 gültig ist?


----------



## tibulski (Donnerstag um 23:53)

Hallo Hanzz,

etwas Geduld, ich denke die Kollegen aus NRW werden das bald online lösen. Die Karten haben eine Chip den man "Online" aufladen kann. Eine Karte ist vom Prinzip für immer gültig,

LG,

  Olaf


----------

